# alla ricerca di un equilibrio



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.

Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.

Purtroppo mia moglie dopo un intervento chirurgico ha quasi perso del tutto il desiderio, nonostante le stia accanto, non le metta pressione, e la faccia sentire sempre la donna più desiderata del mondo. Purtroppo da un paio d'anni a questa parte siamo a ritmi di una volta al mese. So di avere un buon ascendente sulle donne e nonostante non ne abbia cercate, ho tradito mia moglie due volte. Entrambe sono scaturite da un'amicizia di fondo, poi sfociata in una notte di sesso. In entrambi i casi si è troncato perchè da parte altrui stava nascendo qualcosa di più che uno sfogo fisico.
A mia moglie tengo tantissimo, è la donna che voglio accanto per invecchiare, ed è la mamma migliore del mondo per i miei figli, e l'affetto che provo per lei è tale da resistere sebbene amputato di una delle cose più importanti.

E' solamente che a volte è davvero dura e vorrei davvero potermi lasciar andare e lasciar scorrere i miei sensi senza voler costruire qualcosa che non sia più che una buona amicizia. Forse verrò giudicato male, ma ho davvero cercato in ogni modo di resistere, ma non è affatto facile...


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto !
Presumo che siete giovani visto che avete figli piccoli. 
Quanti anni avete ?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto !
> Presumo che siete giovani visto che avete figli piccoli.
> Quanti anni avete ?


Ciao io ne ho 42, mia moglie 39


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> ...


immagino che tua moglie sappia che farlo una volta al mese è per te causa di sofferenza fisica e psichica.

ti ha mai detto nulla in merito a questa astinenza forzata?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto!

Mettendo da parte i tuoi "pruriti" e il tuo eventuale desiderio di "sfogo" già realizzato o da realizzarsi (valuta tu se il termine possa essere appropriato, non me ne escono altri) ...

Questo calo del desiderio che natura ha?

È legato a una mutilazione fisica a qualche livello? (Inadeguatezza)


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> immagino che tua moglie sappia che farlo una volta al mese è per te causa di sofferenza fisica e psichica.
> 
> ti ha mai detto nulla in merito a questa astinenza forzata?


si, ne è conscia e ha detto che capirebbe benissimo se io volessi chiudere il matrimonio e cercare un'altra persona.

Io non voglio un'altra persona, dato che la reputo una persona meravigliosa, di una bontà d'animo e di una onestà non comuni, è una mamma meravigliosa e riesce sempre a farmi dare il meglio di me.

Però è innegabile che ne sento una mancanza fisica che in certi giorni diventa davvero pesante e non solo fisicamente..


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuto!
> 
> Mettendo da parte i tuoi "pruriti" e il tuo eventuale desiderio di "sfogo" già realizzato o da realizzarsi (valuta tu se il termine possa essere appropriato, non me ne escono altri) ...
> 
> ...


Ciao grazie.

Fisico ed ormonale. Quanto al termine, come avrai capito per me non è una situazione che tratto a cuor leggero, ho evitato davvero tante situazioni in passato, ma non sempre si riesce


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ciao grazie.
> 
> Fisico ed ormonale. Quanto al termine, come avrai capito per me non è una situazione che tratto a cuor leggero, ho evitato davvero tante situazioni in passato, ma non sempre si riesce


A quella età contestualmente viene data una terapia sostitutiva.
Lei è una persona meravigliosa. E tu?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> si, ne è conscia e ha detto che capirebbe benissimo se io volessi chiudere il matrimonio e cercare un'altra persona.
> 
> .


Come hai vissuto questa sua risposta?

Cioè.. voglio dire... Rapporto bello, 2 figli, armonia.. (prendo la tua descrizione)

E poi: "capisco perfettamente.. se vuoi andare vai.. "

Ti aspettavi questa risposta? E come la vivi?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A quella età contestualmente viene data una terapia sostitutiva.
> Lei è una persona meravigliosa. E tu?


Io non mi giudico, cerco di fare quanto di meglio non risparmiandomi mai in termini di attenzioni e di passare il tempo con la mia famiglia a cui non voglio far mancare mai nulla in termini affettivi.Penso di avere dei difetti, come tutti.

Quanto al problema, ha appena fatto un nuovo intervento chirurgico.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> si, ne è conscia e ha detto che capirebbe benissimo se io volessi chiudere il matrimonio e cercare un'altra persona.
> 
> Io non voglio un'altra persona, dato che la reputo una persona meravigliosa, di una bontà d'animo e di una onestà non comuni, è una mamma meravigliosa e riesce sempre a farmi dare il meglio di me.
> 
> Però è innegabile che ne sento una mancanza fisica che in certi giorni diventa davvero pesante e non solo fisicamente..


quindi mi pare di capire, tra le righe, che accetterebbe una separazione, ma non che tu possa prenderti qualche divagazione fine a se stessa.

o non hai ancora provato a metterle la questione in questi termini?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come hai vissuto questa sua risposta?
> 
> Cioè.. voglio dire... Rapporto bello, 2 figli, armonia..
> 
> ...


No, non me la aspettavo e ci sono rimasto malissimo. Lei ha detto che per lei la vita è meravigliosa così e non le manca niente. Io le ho detto che però c'è questo problema e vorrei affrontarlo insieme. Non so se ha paura che le cose non possano migliorare, io per natura sono una persona che non tende a mollare e ho cercato di "scuoterla". Ora ha subito un nuovo intervento e non voglio metterle pressione, non è il momento. Però è davvero dura.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io non mi giudico, cerco di fare quanto di meglio non risparmiandomi mai in termini di attenzioni e di passare il tempo con la mia famiglia a cui non voglio far mancare mai nulla in termini affettivi.Penso di avere dei difetti, come tutti.
> 
> Quanto al problema, ha appena fatto un nuovo intervento chirurgico.


Fra poco [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ti dirà di tradirla con Federica


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi mi pare di capire, tra le righe, che accetterebbe una separazione, ma non che tu possa prenderti qualche divagazione fine a se stessa.
> 
> o non hai ancora provato a metterle la questione in questi termini?


Lei dice che la capirebbe la divagazione. Il fatto che io non prenda la cosa a cuor leggero e che a lei ci tenga è proprio il fatto che non riesca a viverla bene


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> No, non me la aspettavo e ci sono rimasto malissimo. *Lei ha detto che per lei la vita è meravigliosa così* e non le manca niente. Io le ho detto che però c'è questo problema e vorrei affrontarlo insieme. Non so se ha paura che le cose non possano migliorare, io per natura sono una persona che non tende a mollare e ho cercato di "scuoterla". Ora ha subito un nuovo intervento e non voglio metterle pressione, non è il momento. Però è davvero dura.


Quindi zero intenzione di trovare una soluzione?
O così o te ne puoi andare?
sicuramente è una persona meravigliosa ma altrettanto sicuramente un 'egoista


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> *Lei dice che la capirebbe la divagazione.* Il fatto che io non prenda la cosa a cuor leggero e che a lei ci tenga è proprio il fatto che non riesca a viverla bene


Sicuro che la mancanza di desiderio non sia mancanza di desiderio di te?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi zero intenzione di trovare una soluzione?
> O così o te ne puoi andare?
> sicuramente è una persona meravigliosa ma altrettanto sicuramente un 'egoista


Quello che mi ha un po' buttato giù è stato il fatto che lei non la veda come una priorità, che venga messa come una cosa "in più". La pressione psicologica di questa situazione in certi momenti è davvero forte. Anche perchè se ti metti in testa che vuoi trovare un percorso per risolvere (aiuto medico, psicologico se serve) e poi vedi che dall'altra parte viene messa come una cosa accessoria, o che viene vista come una pressione, alla fine poi ti assolvi se ti trovi in una situazione in cui cedi..


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> *si, ne è conscia e ha detto che capirebbe benissimo se io volessi chiudere il matrimonio e cercare un'altra persona.
> *
> Io non voglio un'altra persona, dato che la reputo una persona meravigliosa, di una bontà d'animo e di una onestà non comuni, è una mamma meravigliosa e riesce sempre a farmi dare il meglio di me.
> 
> Però è innegabile che ne sento una mancanza fisica che in certi giorni diventa davvero pesante e non solo fisicamente..


Ma che senso ha?
Sa benissimo che tu vuoi lei.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuro che la mancanza di desiderio non sia mancanza di desiderio di te?


sicurissimo, non ho davvero alcun dubbio su questo.



danny ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha?
> Sa benissimo che tu vuoi lei.


Hai centrato esattamente il punto


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha un po' buttato giù è stato il fatto che lei non la veda come una priorità, *che venga messa come una cosa "in più"*. La pressione psicologica di questa situazione in certi momenti è davvero forte. Anche perchè se ti metti in testa che vuoi trovare un percorso per risolvere (aiuto medico, psicologico se serve) e poi vedi che dall'altra parte viene messa come una cosa accessoria, o che viene vista come una pressione, alla fine poi ti assolvi se ti trovi in una situazione in cui cedi..


Solita risposta.
Se neghi il problema, non esiste il problema.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha un po' buttato giù è stato il fatto che lei non la veda come una priorità, che venga messa come una cosa "in più". La pressione psicologica di questa situazione in certi momenti è davvero forte. Anche perchè se ti metti in testa che vuoi trovare un percorso per risolvere (aiuto medico, psicologico se serve) e poi vedi che dall'altra parte viene messa come una cosa accessoria, o che viene vista come una pressione, alla fine poi ti assolvi se ti trovi in una situazione in cui cedi..


Azz’ pare me


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fra poco @_Brunetta_ ti dirà di tradirla con Federica


Se bastasse quella, l'essere umano si sarebbe estinto da millenni


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Se bastasse quella, l'essere umano si sarebbe estinto da millenni


Appunto.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Lei dice che la capirebbe la divagazione. Il fatto che io non prenda la cosa a cuor leggero e che a lei ci tenga è proprio il fatto che non riesca a viverla bene


vediamo se ho capito il suo modo di ragionare:   per tua moglie il tuo bisogno di avere una vita sessuale è pari, come rilevanza ai suoi occhi, che se le dicessi che esci una sera a settimana a giocare a calcetto con gli amici?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> No, non me la aspettavo e ci sono rimasto malissimo. Lei ha detto che per lei la vita è meravigliosa così e non le manca niente. Io le ho detto che però c'è questo problema e vorrei affrontarlo insieme. Non so se ha paura che le cose non possano migliorare, io per natura sono una persona che non tende a mollare e ho cercato di "scuoterla". Ora ha subito un nuovo intervento e non voglio metterle pressione, non è il momento. Però è davvero dura.


Beh.. si.. oddio.. per me sarebbe 100 volte più duro questo tipo di suo approccio alla cosa, così come l'hai posta

100 volte più duro della "dieta" imposta, intendo

Però sai.. ognuno la le sue priorità e sensibilità


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. si.. oddio.. per me sarebbe 100 volte più duro questo tipo di suo approccio alla cosa, così come l'hai posta
> 
> 100 volte più duro della "dieta" imposta, intendo
> 
> Però sai.. ognuno la le sue priorità e sensibilità


quoto


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vediamo se ho capito il suo modo di ragionare:   per tua moglie il tuo bisogno di avere una vita sessuale è pari, come rilevanza ai suoi occhi, che se le dicessi che esci una sera a settimana a giocare a calcetto con gli amici?


Più che altro lei dice che è felice così e che il resto se c'è è un qualcosa in più.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. si.. oddio.. per me sarebbe 100 volte più duro questo tipo di suo approccio alla cosa, così come l'hai posta
> 
> 100 volte più duro della "dieta" imposta, intendo
> 
> Però sai.. ognuno la le sue priorità e sensibilità


Beh però se la dieta a te non peserebbe, non soffriresti la risposta in quanto non ne faresti un punto centrale. Da questo punto di vista concordo che c'è dell'egoismo di fondo, il problema poi è che non cercando di trovare una strada, da quest'altra parte si sente un vuoto pesante


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha un po' buttato giù è stato il fatto che lei non la veda come una priorità, che venga messa come una cosa "in più". La pressione psicologica di questa situazione in certi momenti è davvero forte. Anche perchè se ti metti in testa che vuoi trovare un percorso per risolvere (aiuto medico, psicologico se serve) e poi vedi che dall'altra parte viene messa come una cosa accessoria, o che viene vista come una pressione, alla fine poi ti assolvi se ti trovi in una situazione in cui cedi..


Questo è grave.....ho vissuto tutto questo ( senza interventi chirurgici) e non posso che dire di scuoterla, altrimenti finirà presto con te frustrato e lei col sentirsi inadeguata
Terapie psicologiche e chimiche ce ne sono........approfittatene finchè siete ancora così vicini


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Questo è grave.....ho vissuto tutto questo ( senza interventi chirurgici) e non posso che dire di scuoterla, altrimenti finirà presto con te frustrato e lei col sentirsi inadeguata
> Terapie psicologiche e chimiche ce ne sono........approfittatene finchè siete ancora così vicini


Io sono il primo a volerlo, ora dovrà affrontare 3 mesi di convalescenza in cui non voglio metterla sotto pressione


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Più che altro lei dice che è felice così e che il resto se c'è è un qualcosa in più.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh però se la dieta a te non peserebbe, non soffriresti la risposta in quanto non ne faresti un punto centrale. Da questo punto di vista concordo che c'è dell'egoismo di fondo, il problema poi è che non cercando di trovare una strada, da quest'altra parte si sente un vuoto pesante


se lei sta bene così com'è, e non sentirebbe dolore a che tu ti prenda qualche divagazione, e dato che, stando al tuo racconto, sai mettere paletti e dire stop quando vedi che potrebbero nascere conseguenze non volute da una divagazione, direi che puoi superare le tue remore e goderti le divagazioni.

quando poi tua moglie avrà terminato la convalescenza e starà definitivamente bene, dal punto di vista fisico, riprendi il discorso.


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io sono il primo a volerlo, ora dovrà affrontare 3 mesi di convalescenza in cui non voglio metterla sotto pressione


...e questo è giusto e comprensibile. Una cosa che mi ha lasciato basito è capire che chi non ha desiderio normalmente non capisce e non ammette che il partner magari ne ha.....


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io sono il primo a volerlo, ora dovrà affrontare 3 mesi di convalescenza in cui non voglio metterla sotto pressione


Senti a me, dato che il sesso per la moglie è un accessorio, come pensa anche mia moglie, tradisci che il tempo passa e Federica non ti basta.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io non mi giudico, cerco di fare quanto di meglio non risparmiandomi mai in termini di attenzioni e di passare il tempo con la mia famiglia a cui non voglio far mancare mai nulla in termini affettivi.Penso di avere dei difetti, come tutti.
> 
> Quanto al problema, ha appena fatto un nuovo intervento chirurgico.


Veramente ti sei appena giudicato e positivamente, giustificandoti.
Caspita un altro intervento e tu sei concentrato sulla tua appendice?
Pensa se fosse il contrario. 
Pensa tu ad aver subito un intervento equivalente, anzi due e lei che fa sesso con chi capita.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e questo è giusto e comprensibile. Una cosa che mi ha lasciato basito è capire che chi non ha desiderio normalmente non capisce e non ammette che il partner magari ne ha.....


Penso sia autodifesa


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha un po' buttato giù è stato il fatto che lei non la veda come una priorità, che venga messa come una cosa "in più". La pressione psicologica di questa situazione in certi momenti è davvero forte. Anche perchè se ti metti in testa che vuoi trovare un percorso per risolvere (aiuto medico, psicologico se serve) e poi vedi che dall'altra parte viene messa come una cosa accessoria, o che viene vista come una pressione, alla fine poi ti assolvi se ti trovi in una situazione in cui cedi..


Capovolgi la situazione ...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Se bastasse quella, l'essere umano si sarebbe estinto da millenni


Tu due figli li hai.



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto.


Pure tu e pure i nipoti.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ti sei appena giudicato e positivamente, giustificandoti.
> Caspita un altro intervento e tu sei concentrato sulla tua appendice?
> Pensa se fosse il contrario.
> Pensa tu ad aver subito un intervento equivalente, anzi due e lei che fa sesso con chi capita.


In realtà non sono concentrato, ma mi sto sfogando qui, cosa che non faccio evidentemente con lei.

Sono più concentrato a badare ai figli, ad averla assistita per tre settimane dato che non poteva nemmeno andare in bagno da sola e nel mentre lavorare, cucinare e sistemare la casa.

Poi arrivi a fine serata dopo già mesi che non hai un contatto e ogni tanto, da essere umano, senti che ti manca qualcosa.


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Penso sia autodifesa


Chiamala come vuoi.....ma alla fine è un suicidio della coppia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Oh ma state usando la famosa empatia?
Questa donna ha subito due importanti interventi e lui si preoccupa che gli tira?
Ma altro che Federica :cattivik:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Più che altro lei dice che è felice così e che il resto se c'è è un qualcosa in più.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh però se la dieta a te non peserebbe, non soffriresti la risposta in quanto non ne faresti un punto centrale. Da questo punto di vista concordo che c'è dell'egoismo di fondo, il problema poi è che non cercando di trovare una strada, da quest'altra parte si sente un vuoto pesante


Ma se non mi pesasse escludo glielo avrei fatto "pesare" (diciamo così)

È il suo "alleggerirsi" (io sto benissimo così, se per te non è così, la porta è quella lì) che sinceramente mi peserebbe di più

Il suo approccio

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Capovolgi la situazione ...


Come attitudine tendo a risolverli i problemi, ma anche volendo capovolgerla la situazione, è questa quella che c'è


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> In realtà non sono concentrato, ma mi sto sfogando qui, cosa che non faccio evidentemente con lei.
> 
> Sono più concentrato a badare ai figli, ad averla assistita per tre settimane dato che non poteva nemmeno andare in bagno da sola e nel mentre lavorare, cucinare e sistemare la casa.
> 
> *Poi arrivi a fine serata dopo già mesi che non hai un contatto e ogni tanto, da essere umano, senti che ti manca qualcosa*.


Sarebbe preoccupante il contrario
Soprattutto perchè un conto è il calo per un intervento limitato a quel tempo, un conto è sentirsi dire le cose che ti ha detto che mostrano l'indifferenza verso il tuo sentire
Scusa ma ho il dente avvelenato sull'argomento e concordo con [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION]: non lasciare che il tempo passi perchè la situazione può solo peggiorare


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> In realtà non sono concentrato, ma mi sto sfogando qui, cosa che non faccio evidentemente con lei.
> 
> Sono più concentrato a badare ai figli, ad averla assistita per tre settimane dato che non poteva nemmeno andare in bagno da sola e nel mentre lavorare, cucinare e sistemare la casa.
> 
> Poi arrivi a fine serata dopo già mesi che non hai un contatto e ogni tanto, da essere umano, senti che ti manca qualcosa.


Cazzo...questa non riesce andare in bagno e tu ti sfoghi perché non scopi?
Ma sei una bestia?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ti sei appena giudicato e positivamente, giustificandoti.
> Caspita un altro intervento e tu sei concentrato sulla tua appendice?
> Pensa se fosse il contrario.
> Pensa tu ad aver subito un intervento equivalente, anzi due e lei che fa sesso con chi capita.


Ma il problema non è l’intervento, ma il fatto del considerare accessorio il sesso.
O forse ho capito male? Brunerica


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Come attitudine tendo a risolverli i problemi, ma anche volendo capovolgerla la situazione, è questa quella che c'è


Te come ti comporteresti nei suoi panni ??


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo...questa non riesce andare in bagno e tu ti sfoghi perché non scopi?
> Ma sei una bestia?


Non è che il problema sono queste 3 settimane eh
E non credo che pretenda di scopare mentre lei non riesce ad andare in bagno da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma il problema non è l’intervento, ma il fatto del considerare accessorio il sesso.
> O forse ho capito male? Brunerica


Beh prova tu a farti tagliare le palle e poi dimmi se ti preoccupi della astinenza di tua moglie.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma state usando la famosa empatia?
> Questa donna ha subito due importanti interventi e lui si preoccupa che gli tira?
> Ma altro che Federica :cattivik:


Tu vedi tutto bianco e tutto nero? Mi spiace per quello che puoi aver passato, ma non credo di essere minimamente responsabile di quanto accaduto. Stai cercando di farmi passare per un carnefice quando in realtà io ho sempre provato a trovare una soluzione insieme. In questo preciso momento la mia vita è concentrata come già accaduto, a starle accanto e a far funzionare le cose, ho scritto qui pensando di potermi confrontare senza sentirmi sparate addosso delle sentenze da una persona che nemmeno conosce le cose pensando che tutto vada come la propria vita. Ti sembra corretto?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh prova tu a farti tagliare le palle e poi dimmi se ti preoccupi della astinenza di tua moglie.


Gli hanno appilato (chiuso) la fessa? Ma va.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che il problema sono queste 3 settimane eh
> E non credo che pretenda di scopare mentre lei non riesce ad andare in bagno da sola.


Se ne lamenta qui.
A te pare normale?
Che interventi ha subito che riguardano quella parte?
Questa sta cercando di non far pesare che ha paura di morire, sai che cazzo le frega del regale augello.


P.S. Mi perdo anche le ha per la rabbia e il disgusto


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che il problema sono queste 3 settimane eh
> E non credo che pretenda di scopare mentre lei non riesce ad andare in bagno da sola.


grazie


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne lamenta qui.
> A te pare normale?
> Che interventi a subito che riguardano quella parte?
> Questa sta cercando di non far pesare che ha paura di morire, sai che cazzo le frega del regale augello.


a me non pare normale che tu morda al collo una persona che nemmeno conosci e cerchi di farlo passare come un allupato. Ma come ti permetti scusa?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Tu vedi tutto bianco e tutto nero? Mi spiace per quello che puoi aver passato, ma non credo di essere minimamente responsabile di quanto accaduto. Stai cercando di farmi passare per un carnefice quando in realtà io ho sempre provato a trovare una soluzione insieme. In questo preciso momento la mia vita è concentrata come già accaduto, a starle accanto e a far funzionare le cose, ho scritto qui pensando di potermi confrontare senza sentirmi sparate addosso delle sentenze da una persona che nemmeno conosce le cose pensando che tutto vada come la propria vita. Ti sembra corretto?


Lei è figlia della fessa è mia e la gestisco io. Un po’ di pazienza.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te come ti comporteresti nei suoi panni ??


Dedicherei più spazio al mio partner che in questo momento ha più bisogno di me che in passato.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Tu vedi tutto bianco e tutto nero? Mi spiace per quello che puoi aver passato, ma non credo di essere minimamente responsabile di quanto accaduto. Stai cercando di farmi passare per un carnefice quando in realtà io ho sempre provato a trovare una soluzione insieme. In questo preciso momento la mia vita è concentrata come già accaduto, a starle accanto e a far funzionare le cose, ho scritto qui pensando di potermi confrontare senza sentirmi sparate addosso delle sentenze da una persona che nemmeno conosce le cose pensando che tutto vada come la propria vita. Ti sembra corretto?


Sei la nuova versione di random?
Guarda tu puoi pure essere un provocatore, ma chi ti viene dietro mi fa vomitare e non scherzo.
Molti anni fa ho conosciuto una in ospedale che aveva subito una totale, si lamentava solo sotto anestesia, finito l’effetto si teneva i suoi dolori atroci in silenzio.
Un giorno dopo le visite mi confidò piangendo che il marito le aveva detto se adesso si sarebbe decisa a dargli il culo.
Sei il figlio di quell’uomo?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh prova tu a farti tagliare le palle e poi dimmi se ti preoccupi della astinenza di tua moglie.


Ma cosa c'entra?
Ovvio che in un momento così una non abbia voglia ma se ami e desideri tranquilli il tuo compagno su questo. "Porta pazienza, anche io ti desidero, fisicamente non sono in grado e ho bisogno di riprendermi ma sappi che anche io provo il tuo stesso desiderio". Sarebbe già un passo avanti
Invece mi sembra che non ci sia minimamente l'intenzione di capire, tranquillizzare e pensare a un futuro diverso


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lei è figlia della fessa è mia e la gestisco io. Un po’ di pazienza.


Pazienza sicuramente, certo un minimo di educazione dall'altra parte me la aspetterei anche.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gli hanno appilato (chiuso) la fessa? Ma va.


Fesso sei tu che dici queste cose offensive per ogni donna.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> grazie


Purtroppo ti capisco


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne lamenta qui.
> A te pare normale?
> Che interventi a subito che riguardano quella parte?
> Questa sta cercando di non far pesare che ha paura di morire, sai che cazzo le frega del regale augello.


Oh ma dove deriva sta diagnosi?
Calmati


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei la nuova versione di random?
> Guarda tu puoi pure essere un provocatore, ma chi ti viene dietro mi fa vomitare e non scherzo.
> Molti anni fa ho conosciuto una in ospedale che aveva subito una totale, si lamentava solo sotto anestesia, finito l’effetto si teneva i suoi dolori atroci in silenzio.
> Un giorno dopo le visite mi confidò piangendo che il marito le aveva detto se adesso si sarebbe decisa a dargli il culo.
> Sei il figlio di quell’uomo?


io invece provo veramente compassione a leggerti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Dedicherei più spazio al mio partner che in questo momento ha più bisogno di me che in passato.


TU hai bisogno???
Roba da pazzi!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> Ovvio che in un momento così una non abbia voglia ma se ami e desideri tranquilli il tuo compagno su questo. "Porta pazienza, anche io ti desidero, fisicamente non sono in grado e ho bisogno di riprendermi ma sappi che anche io provo il tuo stesso desiderio". Sarebbe già un passo avanti
> Invece mi sembra che non ci sia minimamente l'intenzione di capire, tranquillizzare e pensare a un futuro diverso


Mica ha il mal di testa!


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Purtroppo ti capisco


Ma guarda io non penso di avere la ragione dalla mia, perchè non credo che ci sia un giusto o uno sbagliato.

Se sono venuto qui a scrivere certe cose è perchè avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare persone che magari non la pensano come me, e mi offrono un punto di vista differente è anche positivo, ma essere dipinto da una sconosciuta come l'impersonificazione di chi le ha piantato le corna, anche no.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fesso sei tu che dici queste cose offensive per ogni donna.


Sei tu che offendi femmine e maschi. Fatti na chiavata che ti rilassi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ma guarda io non penso di avere la ragione dalla mia, perchè non credo che ci sia un giusto o uno sbagliato.
> 
> Se sono venuto qui a scrivere certe cose è perchè avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare persone che magari non la pensano come me, e mi offrono un punto di vista differente è anche positivo, ma essere dipinto da una sconosciuta come l'impersonificazione di chi le ha piantato le corna, anche no.


Cosa ha avuto tua moglie?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica ha il mal di testa!


Ma non lo sai che cosa ha?
E soprattutto ripeto, non è uno stato d'animo che sembra destinato a modificarsi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> io invece provo veramente compassione a leggerti.


Da quello che scrivi la compassione non sai cosa sia.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ha avuto tua moglie?


Vedi che ora ti sei data una regolata


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ma guarda io non penso di avere la ragione dalla mia, perchè non credo che ci sia un giusto o uno sbagliato.
> 
> Se sono venuto qui a scrivere certe cose è perchè avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare persone che magari non la pensano come me, e mi offrono un punto di vista differente è anche positivo, ma essere dipinto da una sconosciuta come l'impersonificazione di chi le ha piantato le corna, anche no.


però aiuterebbe a capire meglio la tua situazione se ci spiegassi brevemente come andavano le cose, dal punto di vista sessuale, con tua moglie, prima della malattia.

nel senso, è sempre stata una donna che considera il sesso secondario oppure è una svolta degli ultimi 2 anni?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non lo sai che cosa ha?
> E soprattutto ripeto, non è uno stato d'animo che sembra destinato a modificarsi


come detto in questo periodo la priorità è un'altra,ovvero che si ristabilisca. Poi ci sarà tempo per riprendere quel discorso, spero che si riesca a trovare un percorso che ci conduca ad una normalità da quel punto di vista..


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi la compassione non sai cosa sia.


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: niente. sei partita per la tangente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> come detto in questo periodo la priorità è un'altra,ovvero che si ristabilisca. Poi ci sarà tempo per riprendere quel discorso, spero che si riesca a trovare un percorso che ci conduca ad una normalità da quel punto di vista..


Cosa ha avuto?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> però aiuterebbe a capire meglio la tua situazione se ci spiegassi brevemente come andavano le cose, dal punto di vista sessuale, con tua moglie, prima della malattia.
> 
> nel senso, è sempre stata una donna che considera il sesso secondario oppure è una svolta degli ultimi 2 anni?


E' stato negli ultimi anni dopo la nascita del secondo. Anche prima del primo figlio c'è stato un periodo di un anno in cui è stato così per via appunto di problemi medici, poi però abbiamo vissuto qualche anno in cui le cose sembravano andare meglio..


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: niente. sei partita per la tangente



 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] te lo dice ANCHE la tua amica [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION], il che mi preoccupa


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> ...


Per capire meglio la situazione....
Prima del primo intervento  era tutto ok ?
Fra il primo ed il secondo intervento c’è stato un periodo di tranquillità ed autonomia fisica ? In questo periodo come andavano le cose ? 
Capisco che non si può chiedere in dettaglio il tipo di intervento, non vorrei minimizzare ma ho sentito di una moglie che per un alluce valgo si è negata per più di un anno ... ed il marito innamorato è stato comprensibile.( personalmente lo trovo eccessivo, bisogna essere onesti ed ammettere il problema: calo o assenza del desiderio)


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ha avuto tua moglie?


Brunetta .....una volta tanto parti dal presupposto che chi scrive può essere una persona che ha rimuginato mille volte su ste cose e magari con cognizione di causa....

questa domanda semmai dovevi farla prima di azzannarlo...giusto per potergli dare legittimamente del martire o della merda

A me non mi hai accolto in maniera diversa......ma poi ci siamo capiti ( penso)


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> E' stato negli ultimi anni dopo la nascita del secondo. Anche prima del primo figlio c'è stato un periodo di un anno in cui è stato così per via appunto di problemi medici, poi però abbiamo vissuto qualche anno in cui le cose sembravano andare meglio..


quindi sommando fidanzamento+matrimonio, per quanti anni le cose sono andate bene?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Brunetta .....una volta tanto parti dal presupposto che chi scrive può essere una persona che ha rimuginato mille volte su ste cose e magari con cognizione di causa....
> 
> questa domanda semmai dovevi farla prima di azzannarlo...giusto per potergli dare legittimamente del martire o della merda
> 
> A me non mi hai accolto in maniera diversa......ma poi ci siamo capiti ( penso)


Deve fare una cura di strepcazzolino


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Brunetta .....una volta tanto parti dal presupposto che chi scrive può essere una persona che ha rimuginato mille volte su ste cose e magari con cognizione di causa....
> 
> questa domanda semmai dovevi farla prima di azzannarlo...giusto per potergli dare legittimamente del martire o della merda
> 
> A me non mi hai accolto in maniera diversa......ma poi ci siamo capiti ( penso)


quoto


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Brunetta .....una volta tanto parti dal presupposto che chi scrive può essere una persona che ha rimuginato mille volte su ste cose e magari con cognizione di causa....
> 
> questa domanda semmai dovevi farla prima di azzannarlo...giusto per potergli dare legittimamente del martire o della merda
> 
> A me non mi hai accolto in maniera diversa......ma poi ci siamo capiti ( penso)


grazie, anche perchè (anche per rispondere sopra) a parte qualche anno in cui sono arrivati i figli in cui le cose erano tornate alla normalità, c'è stato anche un periodo precedente di scarsa attività. Poi dopo il secondo parto si è tornati al quasi nulla. E si, ci ho pensato non giorni, non settimane, ma mesi, e sentirmi dare dell'allupato lo reputo offensivo e pure parecchio, mi spiace ma con persone di questo tipo preferisco non averci niente a che fare.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Vabbè questo o è una bestia o un fake, come altri, che prima dà una versione poi la modifica in corso d’opera.
Ci ha appena salutato uno che era disperato.
Lui ci prende per il culo.
Ma voi vi fate prendere.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi sommando fidanzamento+matrimonio, per quanti anni le cose sono andate bene?


Le cose non hanno funzionato per un anno e mezzo anni fa, poi diciamo si è tornati quasi nella norma, e ora da un paio d'anni le cose sono tornate ad andare male.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Le cose non hanno funzionato per un anno e mezzo anni fa, poi diciamo si è tornati quasi nella norma, e ora da un paio d'anni le cose sono tornate ad andare male.


Cosa ha avuto?


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Le cose non hanno funzionato per un anno e mezzo anni fa, poi diciamo si è tornati quasi nella norma, e ora da un paio d'anni le cose sono tornate ad andare male.


  quindi siamo sui 3-4 anni di crisi su quanti anni in totale di relazione?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè questo o è una bestia o un fake, come altri, che prima dà una versione poi la modifica in corso d’opera.
> Ci ha appena salutato uno che era disperato.
> Lui ci prende per il culo.
> Ma voi vi fate prendere.


Oggi sei particolarmente acida. Te lo ripeto fatti na’ chiavatina.


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè questo o è una bestia o un fake, come altri, che prima dà una versione poi la modifica in corso d’opera.
> Ci ha appena salutato uno che era disperato.
> Lui ci prende per il culo.
> Ma voi vi fate prendere.


mica ho capito dove hai letto due versioni diverse
....sarà che ho vissuto in parte questa condizione.....ma non la vedo così strampalata.....


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè questo o è una bestia o un fake, come altri, che prima dà una versione poi la modifica in corso d’opera.
> Ci ha appena salutato uno che era disperato.
> Lui ci prende per il culo.
> Ma voi vi fate prendere.


Senti e te lo dico per l'ultima volta. A parte l'educazione che sembra non ti sia stata insegnata manco per sbaglio, di nuovo, mi spiace per quello che hai passato che evidentemente ti ha lasciato dei segni belli pesanti, ma in tutto quello io non c'entro niente, quindi per cortesia, evita di rispondere su un topic che non ti riguarda.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi siamo sui 3-4 anni di crisi su quanti anni in totale di relazione?


13


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mica ho capito dove hai letto due versioni diverse
> ....sarà che ho vissuto in parte questa condizione.....ma non la vedo così strampalata.....


Prima versione: mia moglie ha avuto un intervento in zona sesso e allora...l’ho tradita episodicamente perché non c’è la facevo più.
Seconda versione: gliene ho parlato, ma ha detto che capisce, ma non più di una volta al mese.
Terza versione: è stata appena operata una seconda volta, sempre lì, neanche sta in piedi, ma non si preoccupa che mi tira, però io sono buono e aspetto che stia in piedi.
Quarta versione: non me la dà da tre anni.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè questo o è una bestia o un fake, come altri, che prima dà una versione poi la modifica in corso d’opera.
> Ci ha appena salutato uno che era disperato.
> Lui ci prende per il culo.
> Ma voi vi fate prendere.


Ma dove sono le due versioni
Ha detto dall'inizio che l'intervento ha peggiorato una situazione già difficile
E ha scritto chiaramente la reazione di lei


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima versione: mia moglie ha avuto un intervento in zona sesso e allora...l’ho tradita episodicamente perché non c’è la facevo più.
> Seconda versione: gliene ho parlato, ma ha detto che capisce, ma non più di una volta al mese.
> Terza versione: è stata appena operata una seconda volta, sempre lì, neanche sta in piedi, ma non si preoccupa che mi tira, però io sono buono e aspetto che stia in piedi.
> Quarta versione: non me la dà da tre anni.


Hai evidenti problemi anche di lettura, evidentemente.

Curati.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> 13


circa un quarto del totale.   senza entrare nel dettaglio della condizione di tua moglie, dopo la convalscenza, lei dovrebbe essere guarita anche da quel punto di vista o quello che ha subito le lascerà strascichi per sempre?

giusto per capire se anche lei non se la stia raccontando per non stare male.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mica ho capito dove hai letto due versioni diverse
> ....sarà che ho vissuto in parte questa condizione.....ma non la vedo così strampalata.....


Ma proprio per nulla....anzi molto simile anche nelle reazione dell'altra.


----------



## patroclo (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima versione: mia moglie ha avuto un intervento in zona sesso e allora...l’ho tradita episodicamente perché non c’è la facevo più.
> Seconda versione: gliene ho parlato, ma ha detto che capisce, ma non più di una volta al mese.
> Terza versione: è stata appena operata una seconda volta, sempre lì, neanche sta in piedi, ma non si preoccupa che mi tira, però io sono buono e aspetto che stia in piedi.
> Quarta versione: non me la dà da tre anni.


....man mano ha dettagliato la storia......hai il sangue agli occhi, rilassati .......


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> 13


Cosa ha avuto?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> circa un quarto del totale.   senza entrare nel dettaglio della condizione di tua moglie, dopo la convalscenza, lei dovrebbe essere guarita anche da quel punto di vista o quello che ha subito le lascerà strascichi per sempre?
> 
> giusto per capire se anche lei non se la stia raccontando per non stare male.


Questo al momento non lo so. Non ne ho discusso perchè non mi è sembrato il momento opportuno, ci sarà la riabilitazione, quando sarà a posto potremo affrontare il discorso, dato che penso che ci sia anche una componente psicologica.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....man mano ha dettagliato la storia......hai il sangue agli occhi, rilassati .......


Non ha dettagliato. Ha cambiato versione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Questo al momento non lo so. Non ne ho discusso perchè non mi è sembrato il momento opportuno, ci sarà la riabilitazione, quando sarà a posto potremo affrontare il discorso, dato che penso che ci sia anche una componente psicologica.


Cosa ha avuto?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Questo al momento non lo so. Non ne ho discusso perchè non mi è sembrato il momento opportuno, ci sarà la riabilitazione, quando sarà a posto potremo affrontare il discorso, dato che penso che ci sia anche una componente psicologica.


Credo che tu possa solo farle capire che è lei quella che vuoi e non le altre che sarebbero un pagliativo
Che la separazione non ha senso per la stessa motivazione
Poi ti resta solo di valutare quanto per lei sia importante questo aspetto e di conseguenza quanto sei importante tu per lei. Stalle vicino ma falle accettare che avete (ha) un problema e che per il bene della vostra coppia insieme potete lavorare per risolverlo. Ma la volontà deve esserci da parte di entrambi


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Domanda: ma i moderatori possono intervenire in casi come questi o si lasciano passare questi atteggiamenti, giusto per capire come regolarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Domanda: ma i moderatori possono intervenire in casi come questi o si lasciano passare questi atteggiamenti, giusto per capire come regolarmi.


Cosa ha avuto?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ha avuto?


Ma davvero pensi che faccia la differenza?
Lo può fare a livello fisico non per come si è posta


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che tu possa solo farle capire che è lei quella che vuoi e non le altre che sarebbero un pagliativo
> Che la separazione non ha senso per la stessa motivazione
> Poi ti resta solo di valutare quanto per lei sia importante questo aspetto e di conseguenza quanto sei importante tu per lei. Stalle vicino ma falle accettare che avete (ha) un problema e che per il bene della vostra coppia insieme potete lavorare per risolverlo. Ma la volontà deve esserci da parte di entrambi


Non fosse stato così, me ne sarei già andato.

Credo che il punto sia proprio quell'accettazione. Lei forse lo vede come una cosa passiva e fatalista, io invece non mi voglio dare per vinto. Quello che a me un po' spiace è vederla poco combattiva


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Non fosse stato così, me ne sarei già andato.
> 
> Credo che il punto sia proprio quell'accettazione. Lei forse lo vede come una cosa passiva e fatalista, io invece non mi voglio dare per vinto. Quello che a me un po' spiace è vederla poco combattiva


Più che poco combattiva (magari al momento le energie le riserva al riprendersi) poco propensa a pensare a un futuro diverso da questo. 
Il fatto che ti dica che lei è felice così è la cosa che più mi preoccuperebbe se fossi al tuo posto
Per questo il consiglio è di stare sul pezzo con i modi dovuti a una situazione delicata come questa


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Questo al momento non lo so. Non ne ho discusso perchè non mi è sembrato il momento opportuno, ci sarà la riabilitazione, quando sarà a posto potremo affrontare il discorso, dato che penso che ci sia anche una componente psicologica.


è determinante capire se, dopo la convalescenza, questa donna tornerà ad essere se stessa al 100%.  fino ad allora è bene che sotterri il problema sesso.

se ti prenderai qualche divagazione nel frattempo, stai sempre all'occhio.   chè fare casino è un attimo quando si ha l'ormone che galleggia


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che poco combattiva (magari al momento le energie le riserva al riprendersi) poco propensa a pensare a un futuro diverso da questo.
> Il fatto che ti dica che lei è felice così è la cosa che più mi preoccuperebbe se fossi al tuo posto
> Per questo il consiglio è di stare sul pezzo con i modi dovuti a una situazione delicata come questa


Chiaro che questo momento non fa testo. E si concordo con te con quanto dici, infatti non appena sarà il momento sarà quello che farò


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è determinante capire se, dopo la convalescenza, questa donna tornerà ad essere se stessa al 100%.  fino ad allora è bene che sotterri il problema sesso.
> 
> se ti prenderai qualche divagazione nel frattempo, stai sempre all'occhio.   chè fare casino è un attimo quando si ha l'ormone che galleggia


QB


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> *Chiaro che questo momento non fa testo*. E si concordo con te con quanto dici, infatti non appena sarà il momento sarà quello che farò


:up::up:
Mi era chiaro che il tuo problema non fosse l'oggi


----------



## LipScarlett (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> ...




Benvenuto Blu. 
Non so che tipo di intervento abbia avuto tua moglie, e capisco anche che tu non voglia parlarne qui.
ti posso solo dire la mia...
so cosa stai passando.
so cosa vuol dire.
L'ho passato anni fa.
intervento serio...anni per il recupero...neanche una volta mi ha pesato l'astinenza in quel periodo.
la mia priorità era un'altra.
Ma poi le cose sono andate a posto per fortuna, dal punto di vista della salute.
È tutto il resto che è rimasto invariato...anzi...è peggiorato.
Per anni ho giustificato la sua mancanza di interesse anche per questo.
Ma poi mi son resa conto che in realtà quel periodo di malattia ha aggravato una situazione già esistente.
negli anni a venire sono stata io a subire più interventi, anche invalidanti per diverso tempo...ma mai una volta il mio desiderio è venuto meno, se non in quei frangenti ovvi.
l'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di parlare chiaramente con lei quando si sarà ripresa.
Non aspettare che passino anni nella speranza che le cose cambino da sole....Non succederà. 
Potrebbe essere che lei abbia bisogno di un aiuto di un professionista, soprattutto se gli interventi riguardano patologie serie che le danno pensiero. 
Se fosse così sicuramente avranno un peso non da poco sulla libido.
Ma parlatene.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è determinante capire se, dopo la convalescenza, questa donna tornerà ad essere se stessa al 100%.  fino ad allora è bene che sotterri il problema sesso.
> 
> se ti prenderai qualche divagazione nel frattempo, stai sempre all'occhio.   chè fare casino è un attimo quando si ha l'ormone che galleggia


Non me le sono mai andate a cercare, e come detto non ho mai voluto avere storie parallele e sono stati momenti in cui la situazione è degenerata


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Benvenuto Blu.
> Non so che tipo di intervento abbia avuto tua moglie, e capisco anche che tu non voglia parlarne qui.
> ti posso solo dire la mia...
> so cosa stai passando.
> ...


Grazie, davvero.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Domanda: ma i moderatori possono intervenire in casi come questi o si lasciano passare questi atteggiamenti, giusto per capire come regolarmi.


"Non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa"  (cit.)


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Non me le sono mai andate a cercare, e come detto non ho mai voluto avere storie parallele e sono stati momenti in cui la situazione è degenerata


Io credo che se tu avessi la certezza che anche lei ti desidera ma è semplicemente impossibilitata al momento, non avresti nemmeno la necessità di divagazione
Quello che fa male è capire che dall'altra parte non c'è interesse e passare per quelli poco "normali"


----------



## LipScarlett (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ha avuto?



Scusa se mi intrometto ma..
ci sta che lui non voglia scendere nel dettaglio in questo momento per questa cosa.
Siamo tutti degli estranei per lui qui, ora.
È già di per sé difficile parlarne con gli amici...figuriamoci con persone che non si conoscono.
forse lo farà ...forse no...o forse lo farà domani.
o quando si sentirà di condividere la cosa...
Ma a te che cambia saperlo ora?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto ma..
> ci sta che lui non voglia scendere nel dettaglio in questo momento per questa cosa.
> Siamo tutti degli estranei per lui qui, ora.
> È già di per sé difficile parlarne con gli amici...figuriamoci con persone che non si conoscono.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ti sei appena giudicato e positivamente, giustificandoti.
> Caspita un altro intervento e tu sei concentrato sulla tua appendice?
> Pensa se fosse il contrario.
> Pensa tu ad aver subito un intervento equivalente, anzi due e lei che fa sesso con chi capita.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che se tu avessi la certezza che anche lei ti desidera ma è semplicemente impossibilitata al momento, non avresti nemmeno la necessità di divagazione
> Quello che fa male è capire che dall'altra parte non c'è interesse e passare per quelli poco "normali"


È appunto questo che darebbe noia anche a me

"Per lei la vita è meravigliosa così e non le manca niente" 

Mi chiederei come era prima la sua vita, a questo punto qui, nei panni del nostro amico..


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È appunto questo che darebbe noia anche a me
> 
> "Per lei la vita è meravigliosa così e non le manca niente"
> 
> Mi chiederei come era prima la sua vita, a questo punto qui, nei panni del nostro amico..


Sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne lamenta qui.
> A te pare normale?
> Che interventi ha subito che riguardano quella parte?
> *Questa sta cercando di non far pesare che ha paura di morire*, sai che cazzo le frega del regale augello.
> ...



Ed ha anche due figli piccoli. Oddio, Oddio, Oddio....come siamo combinati in giro per il mondo.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Se le cose sessualmente tornassero ad avere una regolarità, davvero non chiederei niente di più.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Se le cose sessualmente tornassero ad avere una regolarità, davvero non chiederei niente di più.


Posso chiederti una cosa?

In tutto questo, che è sicuramente un problema, ma...

La situazione di salute di tua moglie non ti preoccupa?

Perché non hai speso mezza riga per esternare una pur minima preoccupazione

Giusto x capire..

Che se si parla di un'unghia incarnita, ci rassereniamo tutti..


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sei la nuova versione di random?*
> Guarda tu puoi pure essere un provocatore, ma chi ti viene dietro mi fa vomitare e non scherzo.
> Molti anni fa ho conosciuto una in ospedale che aveva subito una totale, si lamentava solo sotto anestesia, finito l’effetto si teneva i suoi dolori atroci in silenzio.
> Un giorno dopo le visite mi confidò piangendo che il marito le aveva detto se adesso si sarebbe decisa a dargli il culo.
> Sei il figlio di quell’uomo?



Non ce la fai proprio a comportarti normalmente, vero?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non ce la fai proprio a comportarti normalmente, vero?


Azz’ prima la quoti e poi la mandi a fangulo


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa?
> 
> In tutto questo, che è sicuramente un problema, ma...
> 
> ...


Non è in pericolo di vita. Il peggio è ampiamente passato, e i medici mi hanno ben rassicurato che è andato tutto bene. La preoccupazione c'è stata, ma ora vedo che si sta riprendendo bene e non dovrebbe avere ricadute a quanto pare, ma non pensavo fosse necessario dire quello che ho provato.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Non è in pericolo di vita. Il peggio è ampiamente passato, e i medici mi hanno ben rassicurato che è andato tutto bene. La preoccupazione c'è stata, ma ora vedo che si sta riprendendo bene e non dovrebbe avere ricadute a quanto pare, ma non pensavo fosse necessario dire quello che ho provato.


Era solo per capire..

Perché in effetti converrai che dai tuoi scritti non traspare la benché minima preoccupazione per la sua salute

Meglio così eh? Un problema in meno..


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era solo per capire..
> 
> Perché in effetti converrai che dai tuoi scritti non traspare la benché minima preoccupazione per la sua salute
> 
> Meglio così eh? Un problema in meno..


Hai ragione, comunque la preoccupazione c'è stata, però è andato tutto molto bene, e i medici sono stati davvero molto rassicuranti. Era un operazione molto invasiva e dolorosa, ma ora è tutto passato e resta la lunga convalescenza, ma quello già lo sapevamo, l'importante comunque è che non ci siano problemi di ricadute o rischio per la propria vita (anzi questo intervento è servito proprio per sistemare un problema che poteva creare situazioni di grosso pericolo).
Diciamo che trovandomi su questo forum ho voluto sfogare una cosa a tema di cui non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno e quanto legato alla preoccupazione non pensavo interessasse


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ prima la quoti e poi la mandi a fangulo


Era un abbocco Blaise

Un abbocco andato male 

Solidarietà...


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Se le cose sessualmente tornassero ad avere una regolarità, davvero non chiederei niente di più.


Ciao, benvenuto 

Perdona anticipatamente se sarò schietta, ma non capisco bene quello che stai raccontando. 

Ti pesa il fatto che in questi anni, dai figli in avanti se non ho capito male, avete scopato poco fino ad arrivare al niente oppure ti pesa il fatto che lei manifesti espressamente mancanza di desiderio ( e mancanza di desiderio di condividere con te la cosa)?


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ prima la quoti e poi la mandi a fangulo



Date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare ed a Brunetta quel che è di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> 
> Perdona anticipatamente se sarò schietta, ma non capisco bene quello che stai raccontando.
> 
> Ti pesa il fatto che in questi anni, dai figli in avanti se non ho capito male, avete scopato poco fino ad arrivare al niente oppure ti pesa il fatto che lei manifesti espressamente mancanza di desiderio ( e mancanza di desiderio di condividere con te la cosa)?


entrambe le cose come detto. La prima è una causa della seconda. Come consigliato anche da altri, una volta passato questo periodo di convalescenza, sarà importante farle capire l'importanza della cosa e sebbene per lei non sia un problema, lo è diventato per la coppia


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era un abbocco Blaise
> 
> Un abbocco andato male
> 
> Solidarietà...


No, no... 
ho iniziato a leggere ed i suoi mi sono sembrati interventi sensati, quindi li ho quotati. Cerco sempre di valutare quello che viene scritto a prescindere da chi lo scrive.

Fortunatamente in seguito è tornata sui soliti binari svalvolati.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, comunque la preoccupazione c'è stata, però è andato tutto molto bene, e i medici sono stati davvero molto rassicuranti. Era un operazione molto invasiva e dolorosa, ma ora è tutto passato e resta la lunga convalescenza, ma quello già lo sapevamo, l'importante comunque è che non ci siano problemi di ricadute o rischio per la propria vita (anzi questo intervento è servito proprio per sistemare un problema che poteva creare situazioni di grosso pericolo).
> Diciamo che trovandomi su questo forum ho voluto sfogare una cosa a tema di cui non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno e quanto legato alla preoccupazione non pensavo interessasse


Certo, è per capire..

Quindi.. diciamo che la seconda operazione che si prospetta è una semplice rifinitura .. e non ha nulla di paragonabile all'intervento trascorso.. e lei stessa non ci pensa neanche..

Sempre per capire..


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> No, no...
> ho iniziato a leggere ed i suoi mi sono sembrati interventi sensati, quindi li ho quotati. Cerco sempre di valutare quello che viene scritto a prescindere da chi lo scrive.
> 
> Fortunatamente in seguito è tornata sui soliti binari svalvolati.


Aaaaaahhhh..   :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> No, no...
> ho iniziato a leggere ed i suoi mi sono sembrati interventi sensati, quindi li ho quotati. Cerco sempre di valutare quello che viene scritto a prescindere da chi lo scrive.
> 
> Fortunatamente in seguito è tornata sui soliti binari svalvolati.


Fai come faccio io: ti quoto a malincuore


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fai come faccio io: ti quoto a malincuore



:up:


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, è per capire..
> 
> Quindi.. diciamo che la seconda operazione che si prospetta è una semplice rifinitura .. e non ha nulla di paragonabile all'intervento trascorso.. e lei stessa non ci pensa neanche..
> 
> Sempre per capire..


No, la seconda operazione l'ha fatta da qualche settimana. Ora è in convalescenza, e a parte il dolore , la cicatrice e tutto, non è in pericolo e bisogna solo aver pazienza. L'intevento più grosso è stato anni fa.

Il primo intervento fu prima dei bambini, come detto in precedenza, passò più di un anno di poco sesso, poi ci fu un periodo di ripresa, però in seguito alla seconda nascita da due anni si è tornati indietro,ora questo nuovo intervento.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Come detto comunque, il discorso non penso verta sul tipo di intervento e per ragioni di privacy non ho intenzione di dirlo, penso che ai fini del problema sia un aspetto secondario. Io come detto penso che ne valga la pena di provarle tutte, chiaramente passando per un aiuto esterno da parte di personale specializzato, che sia di natura medica che psicologica


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Come detto comunque, il discorso non penso verta sul tipo di intervento e per ragioni di privacy non ho intenzione di dirlo, penso che ai fini del problema sia un aspetto secondario. Io come detto penso che ne valga la pena di provarle tutte, chiaramente passando per un aiuto esterno da parte di personale specializzato, che sia di natura medica che psicologica


Ma hai detto che per tua moglie il sesso è un accessorio?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma hai detto che per tua moglie il sesso è un accessorio?


Come ho detto prima, spero che sia un'autodifesa e che capisca che è importante per la coppia trovare una via d'uscita da questo stallo


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Come ho detto prima, spero che sia un'autodifesa e che capisca che è importante per la coppia trovare una via d'uscita da questo stallo


Ho fatto la domanda perché è stato il leitmotiv del mio lungo matrimonio.


----------



## LipScarlett (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> No, la seconda operazione l'ha fatta da qualche settimana. Ora è in convalescenza, e a parte il dolore , la cicatrice e tutto, non è in pericolo e bisogna solo aver pazienza. L'intevento più grosso è stato anni fa.
> 
> Il primo intervento fu prima dei bambini, come detto in precedenza, passò più di un anno di poco sesso, poi ci fu un periodo di ripresa, però in seguito alla seconda nascita da due anni si è tornati indietro,ora questo nuovo intervento.



Ribadisco..
Se il primo intervento è stata la terapia di una patologia grave, guarito il corpo non è detto sia guarita anche la mente.
Potrebbe aver bisogno di un sostegno psicologico .
mio marito lo ha sempre rifiutato, sia se proposto da me che da altri...
risultato...anni di quasi totale astinenza.
E fisicamente sta bene da tanto tempo per fortuna.
Ora però lo rimpiange, perché ha capito che il problema c'è, è concreto, pesa sulla coppia...solo non sa se è ancora in tempo per recuperare anni di rifiuti, umiliazioni, dolore.
E la risposta data da tua moglie alle tue richieste è la stessa data a me per tanto tempo.
quindi veramente te lo dico con il cuore in mano...
passato il recupero fisico, valutate insieme se è il caso di seguire una terapia psicologica.
Ma non aspettate che la cosa si incancrenisca .


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> entrambe le cose come detto. La prima è una causa della seconda. Come consigliato anche da altri, una volta passato questo periodo di convalescenza, *sarà importante farle capire l'importanza della cosa* e sebbene per lei non sia un problema, lo è diventato per la coppia



Mi sembra di capire meglio, ti ringrazio 

Non pensi che forse, più che farle capire (che a me sembra sempre più una richiesta impossibile, far capire qualcosa a qualcun altro) forse potresti chiedere di ascoltare lei? 

che ti spieghi?

Provare a chiederle se ti fa entrare in quello che sta vivendo. 
Non so dove sia stata operata. 

Ma da donna, se penso al mio utero, se penso che qualcuno ci ha messo dentro le mani e ha manipolato, quello che per me è essenza di me (ed è dove sento, non solo l'eccitazione) credo che sarei imbarazzata ad aprirmi, confusa, spaventata. 
So che avrei bisogno di coccolarmi a lungo. E ritrovarmi. E riappropriarmi di me. Del mio essere. Riconoscermi da capo. E non è un processo velocissimo questo. 

E c'è una parte di riconoscimento corporeo che forse dovresti ascoltare da lei, prima di tutto. 

C'è stato qui sul forum un 3d interessante e simpatico di un utente che si era letteralmente rotto il cazzo. 
Ed era una cosa piccola. Che in tempi relativamente brevi era andata a posto. 
Ma era stato molto interessante, per me, leggere, di un maschio che in quel modo semplice metteva qui pensieri e ansie rispetto alla sue relazioni, alle immagini, alle paure. Il suo legame col suo cazzo, fondamentalmente. E come si sentiva sentendosi anche solo momentaneamente "privato" di quella sicurezza del suo essere. 

Non ti dico di scambiare le parti. E' impossibile. 
tu non hai un utero. 

Forse potresti farti incuriosire da quel che lei ha da dire a riguardo. 

non so che tipo di rapporto abbiate con la sessualità, con il desiderio, con la condivisione di vergogne e tabù.
Non so quanta confidenza abbiate. Profonda, non in camera da letto e poi fuori marito e moglie e padre e madre. 

Io ho il sospetto che il suo parlarti della vita meravigliosa dopo che le sono entrati dentro sforbiciandola, sia un modo per alleviare un momento le sue tensioni. 
E se fossi in te, mi curerei di come sta. Non a livello medico. 
A livello emotivo. 
Anche perchè curare lei, è curare la coppia. E la sua emotività, immagino spezzettata in questo momento, rende spezzettata anche la coppia. 

Allo scopare ci sono comunque molte alternative. Anche per riprendere confidenza e sostenerla mentre lo fa.
Massaggi, carezze, masturbazione, insieme e da soli ma vicini. Etc etc. 
Pelle, fondamentalmente. 


non so se mi spiego


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> si, ne è conscia e ha detto che capirebbe benissimo se io volessi chiudere il matrimonio e cercare un'altra persona.
> 
> Io non voglio un'altra persona, dato che la reputo una persona meravigliosa, di una bontà d'animo e di una onestà non comuni, è una mamma meravigliosa e riesce sempre a farmi dare il meglio di me.
> 
> Però è innegabile che ne sento una mancanza fisica che in certi giorni diventa davvero pesante e non solo fisicamente..


ma i suoi problemi non sono risolvibili con il tempo? 
non ho capito se sono di natura fisiologica o psicologica

continuo a leggere


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> No, non me la aspettavo e ci sono rimasto malissimo. Lei ha detto che per lei la vita è meravigliosa così e non le manca niente. Io le ho detto che però c'è questo problema e vorrei affrontarlo insieme. Non so se ha paura che le cose non possano migliorare, io per natura sono una persona che non tende a mollare e ho cercato di "scuoterla". Ora ha subito un nuovo intervento e non voglio metterle pressione, non è il momento. Però è davvero dura.


oddio la sua risposta non da adito a margini di miglioramento in merito
le sta bene come state compresa la scarsa frequenza nel far l'amore


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Più che altro lei dice che è felice così e che il resto se c'è è un qualcosa in più.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh però se la dieta a te non peserebbe, non soffriresti la risposta in quanto non ne faresti un punto centrale. Da questo punto di vista concordo che c'è dell'egoismo di fondo, il problema poi è che non cercando di trovare una strada, da quest'altra parte si sente un vuoto pesante


eh capisco che per lei e' una cosa in piu' ma dovra' rendersi conto che per te e' una cosa in meno ... importante non secondaria 
probabilmente ti suggerisce di separarti se non sei d accordo con il suo stile di vita perche' sa bene che la ami e ad oggi non puoi fare a meno di lei


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Come detto comunque, il discorso non penso verta sul tipo di intervento e per ragioni di privacy non ho intenzione di dirlo, penso che ai fini del problema sia un aspetto secondario. Io come detto penso che ne valga la pena di provarle tutte, chiaramente passando per un aiuto esterno da parte di personale specializzato, che sia di natura medica che psicologica


stai con tua moglie da 13 anni, lo saprai se il sesso per lei sia sempre stato accessorio o meno.

il parere medico nudo e crudo ti potrà dire se fisicamente sta donna è guarita e quindi non ci sono problemi materiali.

da come ce la stai raccontando, il grosso problema sarà quello psicologico.      e lì l'unica cosa che puoi fare tu, è farle ammettere che esiste il problema.   tutto il resto non dipenderà da te.   che più che mostrarti non opprimente nè giudicante, non puoi fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne lamenta qui.
> A te pare normale?
> Che interventi ha subito che riguardano quella parte?
> Questa sta cercando di non far pesare che ha paura di morire, sai che cazzo le frega del regale augello.
> ...


scusa ma a me non sembra che lui abbia affermato che lei stia per morire 

comunque chiedo conferma a blu


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa?
> 
> In tutto questo, che è sicuramente un problema, ma...
> 
> ...


In effetti è una cosa che mi son chiesto anch'io.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè questo o è una bestia o un fake, come altri, che prima dà una versione poi la modifica in corso d’opera.
> Ci ha appena salutato uno che era disperato.
> Lui ci prende per il culo.
> Ma voi vi fate prendere.


a brune' ma che hai ? a sto giro non ti capisco


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Non è in pericolo di vita. Il peggio è ampiamente passato, e i medici mi hanno ben rassicurato che è andato tutto bene. La preoccupazione c'è stata, ma ora vedo che si sta riprendendo bene e non dovrebbe avere ricadute a quanto pare, ma non pensavo fosse necessario dire quello che ho provato.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Era solo per capire..
> 
> Perché in effetti converrai che dai tuoi scritti non traspare la benché minima preoccupazione per la sua salute
> 
> Meglio così eh? Un problema in meno..


Quello che ha detto Skorpio è una constatazione importante.
Se a farla siamo noi poco importa, in fondo non ci conosciamo.
Ma se fosse anche tua moglie? Se avesse anche lei la stessa percezione?
Qualcosa a livello comunicativo non ha funzionato.
Qui, almeno.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima versione: mia moglie ha avuto un intervento in zona sesso e allora...l’ho tradita episodicamente perché non c’è la facevo più.
> Seconda versione: gliene ho parlato, ma ha detto che capisce, ma non più di una volta al mese.
> Terza versione: è stata appena operata una seconda volta, sempre lì, neanche sta in piedi, ma non si preoccupa che mi tira, però io sono buono e aspetto che stia in piedi.
> Quarta versione: non me la dà da tre anni.


io ho letto la storia di una donna che a prescindere da 2 interventi subiti, ha avuto nel corso del tempo interesse piu o meno scarso verso l'affettivita' con il marito 
e che gli dice in sostanza o cosi o pomi


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> No, la seconda operazione l'ha fatta da qualche settimana. Ora è in convalescenza, e a parte il dolore , la cicatrice e tutto, non è in pericolo e bisogna solo aver pazienza. L'intevento più grosso è stato anni fa.
> 
> Il primo intervento fu prima dei bambini, come detto in precedenza, passò più di un anno di poco sesso, poi ci fu un periodo di ripresa, però in seguito alla seconda nascita da due anni si è tornati indietro,ora questo nuovo intervento.


Ho capito, grazie..


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Domanda: ma i moderatori possono intervenire in casi come questi o si lasciano passare questi atteggiamenti, giusto per capire come regolarmi.


blu qui ci si fa le ossa anche cosi  
mi sembra tu ti sappia difendere bene


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ed ha anche due figli piccoli. Oddio, Oddio, Oddio....come siamo combinati in giro per il mondo.


abbi pazienza ma aver paura di morire non vuol dire rifiutare di vivere 
e detto da me e' come se te l'avesse detto una che e' stara li li ...ocio co sti atteggiamenti compassionevoli non richiesti di sicuro da chi sta male


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Comunque anni fa fui ricoverato in ospedale per insufficienza respiratoria molto grave.
Dopo una settimana, tornai a casa e mi venne prescritto un periodo di 15 giorni senza alcun tipo di sforzo fisico.
La sera stessa mia moglie mi salto' addosso.
L'idea stessa di perdermi aveva acceso il suo desiderio.
Ovviamente sopravvissi all'amplesso, che mi sarebbe stato teoricamente vietato in quel momento.
Una delle scopate più emozionanti... ))
Quando si dice... morire per amore.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a brune' ma che hai ? a sto giro non ti capisco


Pure tu? È grave


----------



## Divì (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io ho letto la storia di una donna che a prescindere da 2 interventi subiti, ha avuto nel corso del tempo interesse piu o meno scarso verso l'affettivita' con il marito
> e che gli dice in sostanza o cosi o pomi


Ho capito così anche io seppure non sia chiaro se lo scarso interesse sia una conseguenza del malessere che ha portato all'intervento o se sia a prescindere dalle vicissitudini mediche.

Oppure se le vicissitudini  mediche si siano innestate su una natura già poco propensa peggiorando la situazione. E in questo caso saremmo davanti ad un "caso Blaise53" o simile a tanti altri (anche [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION]) dove ancora non siamo all'esasperazione solo perché le vicissitudini mediche distraggono dal tema principale e loro sono ancora giovani .....

Mia opinione.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho capito così anche io seppure non sia chiaro se lo scarso interesse sia una conseguenza del malessere che ha portato all'intervento o se sia a prescindere dalle vicissitudini mediche.
> 
> Oppure se le vicissitudini  mediche si siano innestate su una natura già poco propensa peggiorando la situazione. E in questo caso saremmo davanti ad un "caso Blaise53" o simile a tanti altri (anche [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION]) dove ancora non siamo all'esasperazione solo perché le vicissitudini mediche distraggono dal tema principale e loro sono ancora giovani .....
> 
> Mia opinione.


Cara il mio caso, come lo chiami tu, è semplice e lineare.


----------



## Divì (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara il mio caso, come lo chiami tu, è semplice e lineare.


Mi è chiarissimo. Per questo ti ho preso ad esempio 
Il "caso" di un uomo ha sposato una donna poco incline e si arrangia. Accade.....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto ma..
> ci sta che lui non voglia scendere nel dettaglio in questo momento per questa cosa.
> Siamo tutti degli estranei per lui qui, ora.
> È già di per sé difficile parlarne con gli amici...figuriamoci con persone che non si conoscono.
> ...


Ci racconta la loro intimità ed è riservato per una malattia? 
Mi pare strano.
Comunque il tipo di malattia altroché se è rilevante!
se una ha rotto una caviglia, non è come una con il cancro all’utero.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, comunque la preoccupazione c'è stata, però è andato tutto molto bene, e i medici sono stati davvero molto rassicuranti. Era un operazione molto invasiva e dolorosa, ma ora è tutto passato e resta la lunga convalescenza, ma quello già lo sapevamo, l'importante comunque è che non ci siano problemi di ricadute o rischio per la propria vita (anzi questo intervento è servito proprio per sistemare un problema che poteva creare situazioni di grosso pericolo).
> Diciamo che trovandomi su questo forum ho voluto sfogare una cosa a tema di cui non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno e quanto legato alla preoccupazione non pensavo interessasse


Hai confermato quello che avevo capito.
Confermo tutto.
Forse invece di risentirti faresti meglio a fare qualche riflessione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> No, no...
> ho iniziato a leggere ed i suoi mi sono sembrati interventi sensati, quindi li ho quotati. Cerco sempre di valutare quello che viene scritto a prescindere da chi lo scrive.
> 
> Fortunatamente in seguito è tornata sui soliti binari svalvolati.


Il binario svalvolato è pensare apertamente che dia versioni diverse?


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> ...


Ciao, scusa se forse non mi sono chiare cose che forse hai già chiarito nel corso della discussione, ma ho letto 13 pagine e non riesco ad andare oltre.

Premesso che trovo più che normale che in una situazione di malattia, ma anche di convalescenza (soprattutto se questa malattia ha ripercussioni a livello ormonale) una persona metta la sessualità all'ultimo posto. Il sesso è gioco, è vita allo stato puro. Credo che viversi e percepirsi comunque 'malata' o menomata o convalescente non aiuti affatto.

Detto questo, la cosa che mi colpisce è la visione limitata che tua moglie ha della sessualità.
Come se fosse solo un fatto fisico, meccanico, al punto che ti dá il permesso di sfogare i tuoi istinti altrove.
Come se la sessualità non fosse strettamente correlata all'intimità della coppia, alla condivisione di momenti privati, solo vostri, che creano complicità.

Io, quindi, capisco la 'non voglia' di fare sesso, fisica e ormonale. Non capisco invece il suo atteggiamento rinunciatario, la superficialità con cui liquida la questione. Come se non le importasse nulla.
Provo a mettermi nei suoi panni (anche se è difficile e forse presuntuoso). Io col cavolo che darei a mio marito il permesso di lasciarmi o di scopare le altre. 

E qui arriva una domanda: sei sicuro che tua moglie abbia capito che ció che cerchi non è solo il sesso fine a se stesso, ma ritrovare una dimensione di coppia che,tra l'altro, a mio modesto avviso, potrebbe anche farle bene e aiutarla nel percorso di guarigione?

Ha capito che in gioco c'è il vostro stare insieme intimamente, ritrovare una dimensione ludica e vitale? Si rende conto che rinunciando a questo, ció che potrebbe ammalarsi sarebbe il vostro rapporto?
Se non l'ha capito, hai provato a spiegarglielo? Come? E sei sicuro, a questo punto, che a lei importi davvero di voi, che sia ancora innamorata?

Ultima cosa: se lei provasse, anche controvoglia, a fare dei piccoli e graduali passi in avanti, tu saresti disposto ad aspettarla? O anche per te, alla fine, si tratta di uno sfogo meramente fisico per cui vuoi tutto e subito?

Non so se sono stata chiara nelle mie domande.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire meglio, ti ringrazio
> 
> Non pensi che forse, più che farle capire (che a me sembra sempre più una richiesta impossibile, far capire qualcosa a qualcun altro) forse potresti chiedere di ascoltare lei?
> 
> ...


Vero, mi ero dimenticata!
Per la rottura del frenulo era stato (comprensibilmente) molto agitato.
Però sei tu che non capisci che il re è l’augello, quello che ha lei (che ha solo dolori e cicatrici) è una cosa che passa...


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il binario svalvolato è pensare apertamente che dia versioni diverse?



E' riferito al solo neretto del post precedente. per il resto ho detto che questa volta sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## nina (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma state usando la famosa empatia?
> Questa donna ha subito due importanti interventi e lui si preoccupa che gli tira?
> Ma altro che Federica :cattivik:


Ma infatti...

Ma lo sapete che vuol dire subire un intervento? Uno non ha voglia di muoversi, figurati un poco di trombare... ci credo che una ti dice che lei sta bene così e la porta è quella, se il corpo ha dei problemi libido non ne sente, e se il problema di cui tu marito mi fai carico è che ti tira l'uccello, magari a 40 anni rivedere le priorità non sarebbe male...?


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> 
> Ma lo sapete che vuol dire subire un intervento? Uno non ha voglia di muoversi, figurati un poco di trombare... ci credo che una ti dice che lei sta bene così e la porta è quella, se il corpo ha dei problemi libido non ne sente, e se il problema di cui tu marito mi fai carico è che ti tira l'uccello, magari a 40 anni rivedere le priorità non sarebbe male...?


Sono passati 2 anni. Io credo che cominciare a pensare a un ritorno all'intimità, magari gradualmente, potrebbe essere positivo, anche a livello mentale.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' riferito al solo neretto del post precedente. per il resto ho detto che questa volta sono d'accordo con te.


Anche tu mi sei sembrato  incoerente.
Io scrivo quello che penso.


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa se forse non mi sono chiare cose che forse hai già chiarito nel corso della discussione, ma ho letto 13 pagine e non riesco ad andare oltre.
> 
> Premesso che trovo più che normale che in una situazione di malattia, ma anche di convalescenza (soprattutto se questa malattia ha ripercussioni a livello ormonale) una persona metta la sessualità all'ultimo posto. Il sesso è gioco, è vita allo stato puro. Credo che viversi e percepirsi comunque 'malata' o menomata o convalescente non aiuti affatto.
> 
> ...



Ha scritto di una volta al mese. Quindi credo che la moglie dei passi verso di lui li stia compiendo, sforzandosi per non negarsi totalmente.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi è chiarissimo. Per questo ti ho preso ad esempio
> Il "caso" di un uomo ha sposato una donna poco incline e si arrangia. Accade.....


Caso suona male


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Sono passati 2 anni. Io credo che cominciare a pensare a un ritorno all'intimità, magari gradualmente, potrebbe essere positivo, anche a livello mentale.


È stata appena rioperata. Non sta ancora in piedi.
Lui non si preoccupa che lei davvero stia bene, ma che stia bene...per lui.


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu mi sei sembra incoerente.
> Io scrivo quello che penso.



Se dovessimo davvero dirci quello che pensiamo senza filtri credo che questo diventerebbe un brutto posto per passare il tempo. Un minimo di diplomazia è sempre gradito. Naturalmente, come al solito, questa è solo la mia opinione. Se tu ti diverti a sparare a raffica su tutto ciò che si muove, buon per te. A me piace scambiare opinioni anche con chi non mi è simpaticissimo. Civilmente, anzi, diplomaticamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ma solo io ho capito che ora che e' in convalescenza lui non fa alcuna pressione ma aspetta che guarisca per riparlarne ( e mi sembra abbia fatto cenno ad andare come coppia in analisi ) e che prima dell operazione il rapporto si limitava  ad una volta  al mese ?


----------



## mistral (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se non mi pesasse escludo glielo avrei fatto "pesare" (diciamo così)
> 
> È il suo "alleggerirsi" (io sto benissimo così, se per te non è così, la porta è quella lì) che sinceramente mi peserebbe di più
> 
> ...


E se fosse “mi rendo conto che la mia malattia ti sta creando un disagio e non mi sento nella condizione di pretendere che tu oratichi  l’astinenza per causa mia “...forse suona diverso.
A parte il fatto che se mio marito avesse subito interventi a causa dei quali non fosse nemmeno in grado di andare in bagno da solo e se la sua vita  fosse a rischio  ...penso che mi scorderei anche di averli gli organi  genitali.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero, mi ero dimenticata!
> Per la rottura del frenulo era stato (comprensibilmente) molto agitato.
> Però sei tu che non capisci che il re è l’augello, quello che ha lei (che ha solo dolori e cicatrici) è una cosa che passa...


Beh...io credo che serva reciprocità, per comprendersi. 

dando per scontata la disponibilità a com-prendersi. (ma non si può neanche darla per non scontata perchè mancano i dati). 

Quindi, partendo da qui, reciprocità.

Io leggo una donna che probabilmente di suo, a quanto dice lui, non è che fosse particolarmente interessata al sesso fin da principio. E che ha storicamente considerato il sesso un accessorio alla coppia. 
E leggo lui che considera il sesso fondamentale a completare la coppia. 

Non so se su questo siano chiari i patti fra di loro. 
O se pensino che siano chiari. 

di sicuro leggo una scarsa comunicazione da parte di entrambi. 
Una scarsa chiarezza di quel che vivono. 

Lei che dice che la vita è meravigliosa così, senza sesso...a 39 anni 
C'è qualcosa che non va. 
Anche se le motivazioni per cui potrebbe dire questa cosa sono tantissime: cercare rassicurazione, dare rassicurazione, alleggerirsi, farsi confermare che la vita è meravigliosa, confermare che la vita è meravigliosa...potrei andare avanti. 

Lui che non riesce a comprendere la fisicità di un utero. 
Ma questo mi sembra una richiesta impossibile. Se una donna non glielo spiega. 
Perchè lui l'utero non ce l'ha. 

Lei non comprende la fisicità del cazzo. 
E anche questa è una richiesta impossibile. Se un uomo non gliela spiega. 
Perchè lei il cazzo non ce l'ha. 

Se devo essere sincera non ci vedo competizione fra cazzo/figa.

Vedo una semplicissima incapacità di parlarsi schiettamente. 
Di raccontarsi. 
Di narrarsi. 

Se io avessi problemi col mio utero, al mio compagno, con tutte le difficoltà del caso nello spiegarmi, farei una testa quadra. E pretenderei che mi ascoltasse. 

Se vedessi il mio uomo col cazzo scassato, gli farei una testa quadra perchè mi spiegasse e mi raccontasse. 

Molto probabilmente non penserei alla scopata ma penserei a tutte le pratiche alternative per godere uno della presenza dell'altro. 

Mi rendo anche conto che io non ho una visione strettamente penetrativa del sesso e degli orgasmi. 
E quindi il campo è un po' più ampio di quel che si fa con cazzo e figa. 

Non mi sembra che loro due svagheggino per questi territori. 

Insomma...non so se mi spiego. 

A me lui non da l'impressione del reale augello sottoposto a vessazione. 

Mi da l'impressione di un maschio che non sa minimamente cosa significhi avere un utero, avercerlo sforbiciato e nel frattempo averci fatto passare dentro pure due figli e che fra l'altro sia anche convinto che la questione sia legata semplicemente alla fisicità dell'utero. 

E non è così. Non è semplicemente così. 

Ma se queste cose non le spiegano le donne, chi gliele spiega a questi qui??(i maschi intendo).

Tenendo pure conto che un buon 90% della letteratura riguardo la fisiologia femminile e pure la psiche è scritta da maschi (che ne capivano un cazzo, per l'appunto :carneval. 

Trovo anche lei mancante a non coinvolgere il suo uomo in quel che sta attraversando. 
E se pure lui riduce tutto alla scopata, beh...lei una bella svegliata gliela dovrebbe pure dare. 

Anche semplicemente invitandolo a mettersi davanti alla figa e guardarci dentro. A tutti i livelli. Il corpo è solo un portale. E fare amicizia con le cicatrici. 
Ma se lei non lo invita, e anzi gli dice di stare alla larga che la sua figa ormai ha chiuso...eeeh....mica lo trovo corretto. 
O meglio, trovo che la comunicazione sia bloccata da parte di entrambi. 

Entrambi "vittime" entrambi "carnefici". 

Mi spiego?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se dovessimo davvero dirci quello che pensiamo senza filtri credo che questo diventerebbe un brutto posto per passare il tempo. Un minimo di diplomazia è sempre gradito. Naturalmente, come al solito, questa è solo la mia opinione. Se tu ti diverti a sparare a raffica su tutto ciò che si muove, buon per te. A me piace scambiare opinioni anche con chi non mi è simpaticissimo. Civilmente, anzi, diplomaticamente.


Anche a me e sono sempre diplomatica e gentile


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E se fosse “mi rendo conto che la mia malattia ti sta creando un disagio e non mi sento nella condizione di pretendere che tu oratichi  l’astinenza per causa mia “...forse suona diverso.
> A parte il fatto che se mio marito avesse subito interventi a causa dei quali non fosse nemmeno in grado di andare in bagno da solo e se la sua vita  fosse a rischio  ...penso che mi scorderei anche di averli gli organi  genitali.


A me sembra il minimo.
Forse nessuno è mai stato male davvero o ha assistito una persona che stava male.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma solo io ho capito che ora che e' in convalescenza lui non fa alcuna pressione ma aspetta che guarisca per riparlarne ( e mi sembra abbia fatto cenno ad andare come coppia in analisi ) e che prima dell operazione il rapporto si limitava  ad una volta  al mese ?


Io ho capito che il sesso fra loro non è per niente scorrevole. 

vuoi per gli interventi, vuoi per diverse visioni del sesso all'interno del matrimonio. 

Gli interventi molto probabilmente sollevano un problema di comunicazione sessuale antecedente agli interventi stessi. 

Mi pare anche, però, che gli interventi anzichè divenire ponte reciproco, stiano divenendo ulteriori muri. 

E lui che lamenta questo. 
Da cui discende anche il lamentarsi del non scopare.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...io credo che serva reciprocità, per comprendersi.
> 
> dando per scontata la disponibilità a com-prendersi. (ma non si può neanche darla per non scontata perchè mancano i dati).
> 
> ...


Che non comunichino a livello intimo può sembrare chiaro.
Però non tutte hanno il carattere per imporsi e raccontare delle proprie paure relative alla sessualità, soprattutto se si ha a che fare con uno che aspetta che guarisci per poter far sesso.
Perché non mi pare che qui venga presentata una questione di relazione (nonostante lo spreco della parola coppia) ma di un bisogno che deve essere soddisfatto, non ha importanza con chi.


Consiglio a tutti la visione di “Due per la strada” il più bel film che abbia visto sul matrimonio.


----------



## nina (9 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Sono passati 2 anni. Io credo che cominciare a pensare a un ritorno all'intimità, magari gradualmente, potrebbe essere positivo, anche a livello mentale.


Quello sicuramente, ma se il quadro chirurgico continua a venir "ritoccato" ogni tanto vuol dire che magari sua moglie non sta poi così bene: quoto chi dice che certamente un aiuto psicologico non farebbe male, però insomma. Mi riesce difficile essere davvero simpatetica alla sua causa. Per dire, e porto la situazione volutamente all'estremo, quando mio padre si è ammalato il sesso è sceso sotto lo zero fra le priorità di mia madre, ma non per questo lei andava a scopare in giro. Anzi, di norma se tanto favolosa e insostituibile ti pare tua moglie, non dovresti nemmeno averlo, il problema. Ma riconosco che questo è un mio limite: mi fa anche specie che un marito si "lamenti" di aver dovuto accudire la moglie, badare ai bambini e alla casa... non so, forse le persone non sono abituate al dolore e alla malattia, e quando queste ti toccano da vicino, sei talmente abituato alla vita "normale" che non riesci più a mettere in ordine cosa è importante e cosa no. Sentirsi rifiutati sessualmente è una cosa che ti ferisce e ti manda ai matti, non dico che non sia vero, eh. Ma andarsi a "sfogare" con qualcun altro, soprattutto se il partner non sta bene, è un po' concepire questo partner a cui vogliamo tutto questo bene come, boh, una cosa (e ci tengo a precisare che non lo sto dicendo in tono polemico)? Poi vabbe', possibilissimo che sono io stupida: mi diceva "prendo gli antidepressivi, mi abbassano la libido" e io fessa, non solo non chiedevo (e nel mio caso ci cascavo), ma addirittura non osavo e preferivo frustrarmi. Probabile che io pecchi di empatia eccessiva.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma solo io ho capito che ora che e' in convalescenza lui non fa alcuna pressione ma aspetta che guarisca per riparlarne ( e mi sembra abbia fatto cenno ad andare come coppia in analisi ) e che prima dell operazione il rapporto si limitava  ad una volta  al mese ?


No anche io ho capito così Anche perché c’è scritto così


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> 
> Perdona anticipatamente se sarò schietta, ma non capisco bene quello che stai raccontando.
> 
> Ti pesa il fatto che in questi anni, dai figli in avanti se non ho capito male, avete scopato poco fino ad arrivare al niente oppure ti pesa il fatto che lei manifesti espressamente mancanza di desiderio ( e mancanza di desiderio di condividere con te la cosa)?





Blu75 ha detto:


> entrambe le cose come detto. La prima è una causa della seconda. Come consigliato anche da altri, una volta passato questo periodo di convalescenza, sarà importante farle capire l'importanza della cosa e sebbene per lei non sia un problema, lo è diventato per la coppia





Brunetta ha detto:


> Che non comunichino a livello intimo può sembrare chiaro.
> Però non tutte hanno il carattere per imporsi e raccontare delle proprie paure relative alla sessualità, soprattutto se si ha a che fare con uno che aspetta che guarisci per poter far sesso.
> Perché non mi pare che qui venga presentata una questione di relazione (nonostante lo spreco della parola coppia) ma di un bisogno che deve essere soddisfatto, non ha importanza con chi.
> 
> ...


A domanda, lui ha così risposto. 
Quindi io do credito a quel che scrive. 

Non è imporsi a cui mi riferivo. 
E' lo spiegare. Il raccontarsi. 

Aver co-costruito quella complicità di coppia che permette di parlare della fisicità a tutti i livelli. 

A partire dal rapporto col proprio cazzo e col proprio utero. 

Lui non lo so come parla con lei. 
Tanto che secondo me, più che spiegare a lei, sarebbe lui a dover chiedere a lei di spiegarsi. E sostenerla. 

Questo in ogni caso si troverebbero a fare in terapia. E pare che per lui, fra l'altro sia una strada. 
Ma che lei non la voglia percorrere per la roba della vita meravigliosa. 

Insomma...a me paiono pari e patta. 

E lei non mi sembra così vittima di lui. (come non mi sembrano vittime degli uomini le donne che si fanno le patturnie sulla figa. E' una scelta femminile quella di tenere alti i muri riguardo la propria genitalità. Oggi come oggi, per quanto io comprenda i condizionamenti, è una scelta.)

Lei è semmai vittima di se stessa. E delle sue paure, delle sue inibizioni, delle sue vergogne e tabù.
Ed è per se stessa che dovrebbe prendersi in mano. Magari usando lui come stimolo. E non come alibi per rimanere ferma. (che mica è bello campar male in relazione al proprio utero e raccontarsi la storia di mary poppins. Secondo me). 

Lui la può accompagnare. 
Ma un percorso si costruisce in due. E se lei gli blocca la strada, anche lui come fa? 
I maschi ne sanno veramente poco, poco e ancora poco di utero. Ma veramente poco. Se non glielo si spiega. (viceversa la femmine del cazzo, a pari proprio). 

E quindi sono in due a doversi mettere in discussione. 

Che comunque non è dall'altro ieri che stanno insieme. 
E mi sa che questo genere di dis-comunicazione è precedente agli interventi. 
Gli interventi semmai sottolineano la distanza fra loro due. 

Poi, te la dico tutta, se il mio uomo, a cazzo scassato mi dicesse "senti tesoro, per me il sesso è un accessorio"....ecco.
Io rimetterei parecchio in discussione tutto. 

Ma io so che per me il sesso non è un accessorio e anzi, è forse LA componente che definisce l'intimità in una relazione di coppia. 
E la cosa che metterei in discussione sarebbe come caspita ho fatto a stare 13 anni con una persona che considera il sesso in modo tanto diverso da me, senza rendermi conto che prima o poi il conto sarebbe arrivato. 

Insomma...le risposte di lei, alle domande di lui, magari anche mal poste, a me fanno venire in mente una situazione piuttosto slegata dagli interventi (che divengono solo evidenziatori) e invece molto legata a concezioni del sesso e dell'intimità difficilmente compatibili. Descritte come le descrive lui. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ha scritto di una volta al mese. Quindi credo che la moglie dei passi verso di lui li stia compiendo, sforzandosi per non negarsi totalmente.


Non parlavo di quante penetrazioni al mese. Per me fare dei passi significa provare innanzitutto mentalmente ad aprirsi e predisporsi all'intimità con l'altro. Capire che è una dimensione importante, che nel tempo andrá riacquistata.
Dire al proprio marito "se vuoi puoi lasciarmi" oppure "vai pure con le altre" mi pare sia significativo di una distanza abissale tra lei e il marito.

A meno che non siano risposte provocatorie dettate da una continua pressione di lui. Per questo vorrei sapere qualcosa in più.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che non comunichino a livello intimo può sembrare chiaro.
> Però non tutte hanno il carattere per imporsi e raccontare delle proprie paure relative alla sessualità, soprattutto se si ha a che fare con uno che aspetta che guarisci per poter far sesso.
> Perché non mi pare che qui venga presentata una questione di relazione (nonostante lo spreco della parola coppia) ma di un bisogno che deve essere soddisfatto, non ha importanza *con chi*.
> 
> ...


Aggiungo. 

Concordo sul chi. 

Ma il chi non è un qualcosa che sta lì. 
E' un qualcosa di reciproco che si costruisce insieme, intenzionalmente.
Intenzionalmente mettendo in discussione in particolare tabù, paure e vergogne. 
E serve reciprocità. 

Ognuno guida se stesso nell'esposizione di sè. 
E non può essere diversamente. 
Ognuno decide se ospitare l'altro nella propria casa interiore. 
Ognuno decide cosa e quanto rischiare della propria intimità. 

E il Chi discende da qui. 
Non da altro.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stata appena rioperata. Non sta ancora in piedi.
> Lui non si preoccupa che lei davvero stia bene, ma che stia bene...per lui.


Ma la cosa è andata avanti per due anni. E pare che tutto sia in via di guarigione. Io non voglio credere che lui se ne freghi della salute della moglie.

Anche perché se fosse davvero indifferente e insensibile perché non continuare a tradirla sbattendosene alla grande?
Perché venire qui esprimendo a dei perfetti estranei l'amore per la propria moglie e la preoccupazione per il loro rapporto di coppia?

Amare per qualcuno può voler dire anche questo. Se no sarebbe solo il suo infermiere.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma solo io ho capito che ora che e' in convalescenza lui non fa alcuna pressione ma aspetta che guarisca per riparlarne ( e mi sembra abbia fatto cenno ad andare come coppia in analisi ) e che prima dell operazione il rapporto si limitava  ad una volta  al mese ?


Siamo in due .


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A domanda, lui ha così risposto.
> Quindi io do credito a quel che scrive.
> 
> Non è imporsi a cui mi riferivo.
> ...


Si, ti spieghi.
Ma nessuno è come DEVE essere, ognuno ha il suo percorso.
Altroché se io parlerei, ma lo manderei pure a spasso se mi chiedesse quando torno agibile, altro che aprirmi e spiegargli.
Quello che a noi pare il percorso ottimale per altri non lo è. E non vi è parità tra chi sta male e chi sta bene.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E se fosse “mi rendo conto che la mia malattia ti sta creando un disagio e non mi sento nella condizione di pretendere che tu oratichi  l’astinenza per causa mia “...forse suona diverso.
> A parte il fatto che se mio marito avesse subito interventi a causa dei quali non fosse nemmeno in grado di andare in bagno da solo e se la sua vita  fosse a rischio  ...penso che mi scorderei anche di averli gli organi  genitali.


Un’altra che non ha capito un cazzo.
Fai pariglia con @Brunette e leggi [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] che ha capito


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E se fosse “mi rendo conto che la mia malattia ti sta creando un disagio e non mi sento nella condizione di pretendere che tu oratichi  l’astinenza per causa mia “...forse suona diverso.
> A parte il fatto che se mio marito avesse subito interventi a causa dei quali non fosse nemmeno in grado di andare in bagno da solo e se la sua vita  fosse a rischio  ...penso che mi scorderei anche di averli gli organi  genitali.


Un’altra che non ha capito un cazzo.
Fai pariglia con @Brunette e leggi [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] che ha capito


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che non comunichino a livello intimo può sembrare chiaro.
> Però non tutte hanno il carattere per imporsi e raccontare delle proprie paure relative alla sessualità, soprattutto se si ha a che fare con uno che aspetta che guarisci per poter far sesso.
> Perché non mi pare che qui venga presentata una questione di relazione (nonostante lo spreco della parola coppia) ma di un bisogno che deve essere soddisfatto, non ha importanza con chi.
> 
> ...


ma sono marito e moglie mi sembra lecito,  naturale, ausoicabile che un marito voglia far l'amore con la moglie 
troverei piu' fastidioso se la ritenesse un invalida a causa della malattia e trovasse difficile desiderarla


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Quello sicuramente, ma se il quadro chirurgico continua a venir "ritoccato" ogni tanto vuol dire che magari sua moglie non sta poi così bene: quoto chi dice che certamente un aiuto psicologico non farebbe male, però insomma. Mi riesce difficile essere davvero simpatetica alla sua causa. Per dire, e porto la situazione volutamente all'estremo, quando mio padre si è ammalato il sesso è sceso sotto lo zero fra le priorità di mia madre, ma non per questo lei andava a scopare in giro. Anzi, di norma se tanto favolosa e insostituibile ti pare tua moglie, non dovresti nemmeno averlo, il problema. Ma riconosco che questo è un mio limite: mi fa anche specie che un marito si "lamenti" di aver dovuto accudire la moglie, badare ai bambini e alla casa... non so, forse le persone non sono abituate al dolore e alla malattia, e quando queste ti toccano da vicino, sei talmente abituato alla vita "normale" che non riesci più a mettere in ordine cosa è importante e cosa no. Sentirsi rifiutati sessualmente è una cosa che ti ferisce e ti manda ai matti, non dico che non sia vero, eh. Ma andarsi a "sfogare" con qualcun altro, soprattutto se il partner non sta bene, è un po' concepire questo partner a cui vogliamo tutto questo bene come, boh, una cosa (e ci tengo a precisare che non lo sto dicendo in tono polemico)? Poi vabbe', possibilissimo che sono io stupida: mi diceva "prendo gli antidepressivi, mi abbassano la libido" e io fessa, non solo non chiedevo (e nel mio caso ci cascavo), ma addirittura non osavo e preferivo frustrarmi. Probabile che io pecchi di empatia eccessiva.


Sicuramente davanti a questioni di salute, come ho già detto, tutto impallidisce e il sesso scivola all'ultimo posto.

E io sicuramente non riesco a immaginare cosa passi nella testa di due persone che vivono questa esperienza.

Ma un matrimonio non è solo accudire l'altro fisicamente. In un matrimonio tra due persone giovani, quando si comprende che il peggio è passato, esiste anche una dimensione intima che va recuperata. Il corpo non vive senz'anima. E qui non parlo di dimensione soprannaturale. Parlo di emozioni, di complicità, di condivisione.

Passato il momento critico, ci sta anche che un marito innamorato desideri che tutto torni al più presto come prima.
Vi viene in mente che per lei potrebbe essere un gran bene recuperare un po' di leggerezza, ritrovare un po' di vita, riscoprirsi non solo corpo da accudire, ma donna da desiderare?

Poi certo che ho delle perplessità circa la facilità con cui lui è andato con altre. Ma questa è un'altra questione che riguarda la coscienza di lui.

Sicuramente posso dire che sentirsi incoraggiare dalla moglie può aver creato i presupposti per questo tipo di decisione. Non è un alibi ma è un'attenuante.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si, ti spieghi.
> Ma nessuno è come DEVE essere, ognuno ha il suo percorso.
> Altroché se io parlerei, ma lo manderei pure a spasso *se mi chiedesse quando torno agibile,* altro che aprirmi e spiegargli.
> Quello che a noi pare il percorso ottimale per altri non lo è. E non vi è parità tra chi sta male e chi sta bene.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nella sessualità (non nel sesso) il percorso ottimale, per tutti, è parlare ed aprirsi. 
In particolare se è sessualità all'interno di un vincolo matrimoniale dove le scelte di uno ricadono sull'altro. 

Che la scelta sia aprire i battenti al mondo oppure chiuderli al mondo. Non vedo differenza. 

Aggiungo che se chi sta male non ammette di stare male ma si inventa una realtà parallela da imporre all'altro, senza spiegare ed escludendo l'altro di conseguenza (perchè vive un'altra realtà) mettendogli un aut aut...è un bel problema. 

Secondo me, una coppia veramente affiatata, non si ritrova in queste condizioni per degli interventi. 

Le questioni, per come le descrive lui, sono ben antecedenti agli interventi. 

Responsabilità di entrambi essersi lasciati vivere. 

Ma altrettanto di entrambi trovarci una quadra. 

E non mi sembra che lui si esima da questo. 

Anche perchè mi sembra si stia ben rendendo conto che ad essere in discussione è proprio il chi. 

Donna meravigliosa, splendida moglie e madre. 
Ma io sono anche un maschio e voglio scopare. 

(girala anche al femminile eh). 

Ed è un bel problema di coppia, quando le immagini del matrimonio non corrispondono alla realtà. 
Qui dentro lo si vede. 

Poi non voglio aver ragione eh. 
Magari lui è un rompicoglioni morto di figa che per 13 anni ha usato la moglie come svuotapalle. 

Ma io mi chiedo...lei dov'era? (in quegli anni, prima degli interventi)

E non per dare colpe. 
Ma perchè una coppia così assortita è solo foriera di dolore. Per tutti.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> 
> Ma lo sapete che vuol dire subire un intervento? Uno non ha voglia di muoversi, figurati un poco di trombare... ci credo che una ti dice che lei sta bene così e la porta è quella, se il corpo ha dei problemi libido non ne sente, e se il problema di cui tu marito mi fai carico è che ti tira l'uccello, magari a 40 anni rivedere le priorità non sarebbe male...?


Oltre a questo ci sono due bambini piccoli e se uno lavora quando torna a casa si deve occupare di gestire tutto da solo  quando l'altro ha dei problemi di salute. Di tempo e voglia per fare sesso non ne resterebbe comunque molto, temo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma sono marito e moglie mi sembra lecito,  naturale, ausoicabile che un marito voglia far l'amore con la moglie
> troverei piu' fastidioso se la ritenesse un invalida a causa della malattia e trovasse difficile desiderarla


:up:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nella sessualità (non nel sesso) il percorso ottimale, per tutti, è parlare ed aprirsi.
> In particolare se è sessualità all'interno di un vincolo matrimoniale dove le scelte di uno ricadono sull'altro.
> ...


La mia no, tutto ok. Manca il sesso che vorrei? Lo prendo fuori.
Niente drammi e niente “fioriera”  di dolore.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La mia no, tutto ok. Manca il sesso che vorrei? Lo prendo fuori.
> Niente drammi e niente “fioriera”  di dolore.


Ma tu ha una tua posizione. 

Mica ti giudichi per gli svaghi. 
Anzi, li capitalizzi e li porti nel matrimonio per nutrire stabilità. 

Mi sembrano due situazioni molto diverse. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma sono marito e moglie mi sembra lecito,  naturale, ausoicabile che un marito voglia far l'amore con la moglie
> troverei piu' fastidioso se la ritenesse un invalida a causa della malattia e trovasse difficile desiderarla


Io non ho letto “amo tantissimo mia moglie e, nonostante i suoi problemi di salute la desidero molto, purtroppo lei non se la sente. È meravigliosa con me, ma io soffro di non poterle manifestare anche sessualmente il mio amore. Del resto ci sono stati periodi in cui ero così preoccupato che neppure ci pensavo, ma adesso, nonostante stia ancora male, sono così contento per le buone notizie sulla sua salute che festeggerei anche sessualmente. Mi sento un po’ in colpa di desiderarla perché adesso sta tanto male. Come credete che possa aiutarla nella convalescenza e a farle capire che sono in ascolto e può parlare con me di tutto, anche, magari, del non sentirsi attraente per le cicatrici o del sentirsi meno donna ecc”

Farnetico?

Ma quando si dice quello che avrebbe dovuto dire lei, che non ci legge, si è stati concreti?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma sono marito e moglie mi sembra lecito,  naturale, ausoicabile che un marito voglia far l'amore con la moglie
> troverei piu' fastidioso se la ritenesse un invalida a causa della malattia e trovasse difficile desiderarla


Straquoto


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho letto “amo tantissimo mia moglie e, nonostante i suoi problemi di salute la desidero molto, purtroppo lei non se la sente. È meravigliosa con me, ma io soffro di non poterle manifestare anche sessualmente il mio amore. Del resto ci sono stati periodi in cui ero così preoccupato che neppure ci pensavo, ma adesso, nonostante stia ancora male, sono così contento per le buone notizie sulla sua salute che festeggerei anche sessualmente. Mi sento un po’ in colpa di desiderarla perché adesso sta tanto male. Come credete che possa aiutarla nella convalescenza e a farle capire che sono in ascolto e può parlare con me di tutto, anche, magari, del non sentirsi attraente per le cicatrici o del sentirsi meno donna ecc”
> 
> Farnetico?
> 
> Ma quando si dice quello che avrebbe dovuto dire lei, che non ci legge, si è stati concreti?


Adda’  passa’ a’ nuttata. Domani starai meglio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nella sessualità (non nel sesso) il percorso ottimale, per tutti, è parlare ed aprirsi.
> In particolare se è sessualità all'interno di un vincolo matrimoniale dove le scelte di uno ricadono sull'altro.
> ...


Eh forse era proprio lì...


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> E se fosse “mi rendo conto che la mia malattia ti sta creando un disagio e non mi sento nella condizione di pretendere che tu oratichi  l’astinenza per causa mia “...forse suona diverso.
> A parte il fatto che se mio marito avesse subito interventi a causa dei quali non fosse nemmeno in grado di andare in bagno da solo e se la sua vita  fosse a rischio  ...penso che mi scorderei anche di averli gli organi  genitali.


Tutto può essere.. 
I "blocchi" sono qualcosa di oscuro nella misura in cui chi ha il blocco non ha alcuna propensione a far luce su di esso.

"Io mi sento 'na favola" è un blocco.
Un muro

Dietro al muro cosa ci sta lo sa solo chi lo ha eretto.

Concordo con te che io come te avrei altri pensieri, però se il nostro amico dice che come salute è tutto regolare, anche qui siamo al solito punto

È anche questo un muro, volendo. Un muro suo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho letto “amo tantissimo mia moglie e, nonostante i suoi problemi di salute la desidero molto, purtroppo lei non se la sente. È meravigliosa con me, ma io soffro di non poterle manifestare anche sessualmente il mio amore. Del resto ci sono stati periodi in cui ero così preoccupato che neppure ci pensavo, ma adesso, nonostante stia ancora male, sono così contento per le buone notizie sulla sua salute che festeggerei anche sessualmente. Mi sento un po’ in colpa di desiderarla perché adesso sta tanto male. Come credete che possa aiutarla nella convalescenza e a farle capire che sono in ascolto e può parlare con me di tutto, anche, magari, del non sentirsi attraente per le cicatrici o del sentirsi meno donna ecc”
> 
> Farnetico?
> 
> Ma quando si dice quello che avrebbe dovuto dire lei, che non ci legge, si è stati concreti?


a me sembra di aver capito che la ama 
ribadisco se non l'amasse nemmeno si porrebbe il problema ma direbbe cosi :

scopo random come se non ci fosse un domani d altronde mia moglie e' cosi malata che nemmeno potrei pensare di avvicinarmi a lei, per rispetto 

li si che sarebbe un problema 
lui sta dicendo ho speranza che mia moglie torni a condividere con me un intimita'
piu' frequente ...cosa c'e' di sbagliato?  davvero ho difficolta'a comprenderlo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a me sembra di aver capito che la ama
> ribadisco se non l'amasse nemmeno si porrebbe il problema ma direbbe cosi :
> 
> scopo random come se non ci fosse un domani d altronde mia moglie e' cosi malata che nemmeno potrei pensare di avvicinarmi a lei, per rispetto
> ...


Siamo in due


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho letto “amo tantissimo mia moglie e, nonostante i suoi problemi di salute la desidero molto, purtroppo lei non se la sente. È meravigliosa con me, ma io soffro di non poterle manifestare anche sessualmente il mio amore. Del resto ci sono stati periodi in cui ero così preoccupato che neppure ci pensavo, ma adesso, nonostante stia ancora male, sono così contento per le buone notizie sulla sua salute che festeggerei anche sessualmente. *Mi sento un po’ in colpa di desiderarla perché adesso sta tanto male. *Come credete che possa aiutarla nella convalescenza e a farle capire che sono in ascolto e può parlare con me di tutto, anche, magari, del non sentirsi attraente per le cicatrici o del sentirsi meno donna ecc”
> 
> Farnetico?
> 
> Ma quando si dice quello che avrebbe dovuto dire lei, che non ci legge, si è stati concreti?


Il grassetto non lo capisco. Dico davvero.

Mi sembra una eresia. Sentirsi in colpa per desiderare il proprio compagna/o anche quando sta male????
A me sembrerebbe una cosa fantastica...dolce. Tenera. Romantica anche. 

Il resto...credo che ognuno abbia il suo modo di esprimere...

G. mi chiama con gli occhi sbrilluccicosi "la mia zoccola del cuore" e quando sono ammalata mi chiede "sei guarita? sei guarita?" (implicito: ho voglia di te). 
Io lo trovo estremamente dolce e tenero. 

A qualcun altro probabilmente farebbe venire il sangue agli occhi con annessi istinti omicidi. 

Certi complimenti che fanno bagnare le mutande ad altre donne, a me fan venire i suddetti istinti omicidi e se G. mi si presentasse con un fiore molto probabilmente lo manderei a cagare. E non lo riconoscerei, più che altro, come il mio Chi che conosco e desidero.  

Il punto è che se lui così si esprime, lei se lo è sposato. 
E il problema non è lui. E nemmeno lei. 

Sono loro insieme. 

A mio parere ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto può essere..
> I "blocchi" sono qualcosa di oscuro nella misura in cui chi ha il blocco non ha alcuna propensione a far luce su di esso.
> 
> "Io mi sento 'na favola" è un blocco.
> ...


I muri si fanno per difendere qualcosa.
.Se una persona sente o magari SA di non essere capita, lascia perdere e cerca di salvaguardare almeno il benessere dei figli.
Poi, chi stando male è sicuro che le rassicurazioni siano sincere e non siano invece pietose bugie? Soprattutto se è al secondo intervento e non sta in piedi.
Ho seguito un’amica fin quasi alla morte.
Avevamo sempre parlato di sesso. Ma quando ha cominciato ad avere paura non ci pensava proprio. E non era stata colpita localmente.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a me sembra di aver capito che la ama
> ribadisco se non l'amasse nemmeno si porrebbe il problema ma direbbe cosi :
> 
> scopo random come se non ci fosse un domani d altronde mia moglie e' cosi malata che nemmeno potrei pensare di avvicinarmi a lei, per rispetto
> ...


La connessione va e viene


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh forse era proprio lì...


non ho capito 

Lì?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto non lo capisco. Dico davvero.
> 
> Mi sembra una eresia. Sentirsi in colpa per desiderare il proprio compagna/o anche quando sta male????
> A me sembrerebbe una cosa fantastica...dolce. Tenera. Romantica anche.
> ...


Quoto
Sapere di essere esiderate anche quando non si è disponibili per mille motivi non capisco come non possa essere una cosa positiva


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a me sembra di aver capito che la ama
> ribadisco se non l'amasse nemmeno si porrebbe il problema ma direbbe cosi :
> 
> scopo random come se non ci fosse un domani d altronde mia moglie e' cosi malata che nemmeno potrei pensare di avvicinarmi a lei, per rispetto
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Siamo in due


Che lo dice di una che deve essere sorretta per andare in bagno, piegata in due dai dolori.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ho capito
> 
> Lì?


Lì con uno che non l’ha accolta.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Sapere di essere esiderate anche quando non si è disponibili per mille motivi non capisco come non possa essere una cosa positiva


Io capisco che possa non essere una cosa positiva. 

Ma capisco anche che i motivi per cui è negativo non riguardano l'altro che desidera. 
E' chi è desiderato che non sta riuscendo a collocarsi. 
E può decidere se includere o escludere. 
Parlando. 

Non capisco perchè il desiderare debba però far sentire in colpa chi desidera. (anche chi non vuol essere desiderato).

Semmai chi desidera ha da fare i conti con il fatto che il suo desiderio sta sbattendo contro un muro e ha da decidere come muoversi a riguardo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che lo dice di una che deve essere sorretta per andare in bagno, piegata in due dai dolori.


ma lui lo sta dicendo in prospettiva ...


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho letto “amo tantissimo mia moglie e, nonostante i suoi problemi di salute la desidero molto, purtroppo lei non se la sente. È meravigliosa con me, ma io soffro di non poterle manifestare anche sessualmente il mio amore. Del resto ci sono stati periodi in cui ero così preoccupato che neppure ci pensavo, ma adesso, nonostante stia ancora male, sono così contento per le buone notizie sulla sua salute che festeggerei anche sessualmente. Mi sento un po’ in colpa di desiderarla perché adesso sta tanto male. Come credete che possa aiutarla nella convalescenza e a farle capire che sono in ascolto e può parlare con me di tutto, anche, magari, del non sentirsi attraente per le cicatrici o del sentirsi meno donna ecc”
> 
> Farnetico?
> 
> Ma quando si dice quello che avrebbe dovuto dire lei, che non ci legge, si è stati concreti?


Può essere che tu abbia ragione. Sicuramente lui ha descritto sua moglie come una donna e mamma meravigliosa, senza spendere parole di compassione per la sua condizione.

Ma forse è arrivato qui per parlare di un problema e di quello ha parlato. Non per soddisfare le nostre aspettative, ma per sviscerare la sua condizione di traditore, suo malgrado, di una moglie che comunque lui stima e vuole al suo fianco.

Io ripeto che, sulla base di ció che lui racconta (e che può essere il nostro unico punto di partenza), l'atteggiamento rinunciatario di lei va di pari passo con la facilità con cui lui l'ha tradita. 

Potrebbe essere che giá prima della malattia fossero due persone che si stimavano e che si volevano bene, ma che non si amavano in  modo passionale, e che la malattia abbia accentuato una distanza che giá esisteva?

Questo vorrei capire e approfondire.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lì con uno che non l’ha accolta.


Ma bruni...

c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua. 

Si accoglie ma anche ci si fa accogliere. 

E l'intimità non è qualcosa che nasce spontaneamente in una coppia. 
Serve coltivarla. 

E per farlo ognuno deve abbassare i suoi muri. 

Io sono davvero poco convinta del fatto che a questi punti ci si arrivi cadendo da marte. 

Che fino al giorno prima si masturbavano insieme sul letto guardandosi allo specchio sorridendosi, e il giorno dopo lei non si sente accolta e gli racconta che vita meravigliosa è nella prospettiva di non scopare più o se va bene una volta al mese eh. 

La telepatia non è di questo mondo. 

E se non si ha il desiderio di parlare a volte si può anche dirlo. 
Non voglio parlare con te. Parliamo fra un po'. Sto male. Aspettami.
Poi ti spiego. 

Che è cosa ben diversa da "la nostra è una vita meravigliosa, non scopiamo più" 
A 40 anni. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma bruni...
> 
> c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua.
> 
> ...


Condivido tuttissimo!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma lui lo sta dicendo in prospettiva ...


Se mentre sono piegata in due uno me ne parlasse anche in prospettiva Io ne sarei inorridita.
Ovviamente dipende il come.
Un conto è “vedrai che starai bene e faremo un viaggio e faremo l’amore “ ma io non lo riesco a immaginare mentre dice una cosa in questo modo.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sentirsi in colpa per desiderare il proprio compagna/o anche quando sta male????
> A me sembrerebbe una cosa fantastica...dolce. Tenera. Romantica anche.
> 
> Il resto...credo che ognuno abbia il suo modo di esprimere...


Rileggendo i suoi primi post non mi pare che il messaggio sia "esattamente" quello.. 

Ma sia più o meno "guarisci, che ho da spurgare il merlo"

Che può andare benissimo .. ma a me pare meno "romantico" di come la hai letta tu :mexican:

(Merlo già spurgato fuori, peraltro)


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Può essere che tu abbia ragione. Sicuramente lui ha descritto sua moglie come una donna e mamma meravigliosa, senza spendere parole di compassione per la sua condizione.
> 
> Ma forse è arrivato qui per parlare di un problema e di quello ha parlato. Non per soddisfare le nostre aspettative, ma per sviscerare la sua condizione di traditore, suo malgrado, di una moglie che comunque lui stima e vuole al suo fianco.
> 
> ...


Non riesco a immaginare che uno abbia questo pensiero, espresso in questo modo e insieme abbia compassione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Rileggendo i suoi primi post non mi pare che il messaggio sia "esattamente" quello..
> 
> Ma sia più o meno "guarisci, che ho da spurgare il merlo"
> 
> ...


Eh :up:


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. *Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.*
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Rileggendo i suoi primi post non mi pare che il messaggio sia "esattamente" quello..
> 
> Ma sia più o meno "guarisci, che ho da spurgare il merlo"
> 
> ...


Boh...io ho letto questo. 

E non mi pare "spurgare il merlo". 

Poi può anche essere che io sia una grezzona e quindi di tutta una serie di fronzoli non me ne faccio niente. 

Io adoro G. 
Ma gli dico "scopiamo?" 
E lui dice lo stesso a me. 

Non riuscirei mai a dirgli "facciamo l'amore tesoro?" 

Proprio non è nelle mie corde. 

E fortunatamente non è nelle sue perchè spegnerebbe me. 

Non so se mi sto spiegando. 

Per me vuotare il merlo è 

mia moglie, dopo l'intervento non me la da più.
E io ho voglia di scopare. 
Quindi ho deciso che o me la da lei, oppure io vado a giro. 
L'ho già fatto, non ne ho trovato particolare soddisfazione. Però se quella non me la da io non so proprio cosa fare eh. 

Mi spiego? 

A me lui sembra molto goffo. 
Questo sì. 

Ma anche i discorsi della moglie su quanto sia meravigliosa la loro vita, ma sai che c'è, non ho più voglia di scopare tu fai un po' come vuoi, non ho altro da dire...beh. Non mi sembrano il massimo eh.

O meglio, fra due che si conoscono poco, sono quello che mi aspetto. 
Dopo 13 anni di matrimonio e due figli no. 

E se dopo 13 anni di matrimonio il tenore comunicativo è questo, dubito che la questione sia imputabile al fatto che lui si voglia svuotare il merlo. 

Ribadisco, non ci si arriva da marte in questo genere di dis-comunicazione. 

Ci sono lacune ben prima. 

Mi colpisce sempre molto la scissione fra la donna ideale madre dei figli, splendida moglie, che però non è amante. 
Davvero...non riesco a capirla questa scissione. 

La capirei in situazioni separate. 

Non nella stessa persona.


----------



## Cuore2018 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a immaginare che uno abbia questo pensiero, espresso in questo modo e insieme abbia compassione.


Se non avesse compassione della moglie malata, che reputa meravigliosa, sarebbe uno psicopatico.
Tutto può essere eh. Ma io preferisco soffermarmi su altre ipotesi.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh :up:


Fatta salva ogni piena legittimità a desiderare di spurgare il.merlo..

Nessun giudizio .. ma proprio nessuno

Ma mi pare inequivocabile, da come l'ho sentito io, da "donna"

È anche vero che sono un uomo, e potrei aver sentito male.. :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...io ho letto questo.
> 
> E non mi pare "spurgare il merlo".
> 
> ...


Anche io.. 

Esattamente il neretto.

E confermo.. :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che lo dice di una che deve essere sorretta per andare in bagno, piegata in due dai dolori.


MA ERA COSÌ ANCHE PRIMA
Scusa il maiuscolo ma non so più come ripeterlo


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io..
> 
> Esattamente il neretto.
> 
> E confermo.. :mexican:


Allora non ho capito quello che mi hai scritto prima 

Dove ci vedi lo spurgare il merlo?

io, anche se mi impegno, non lo vedo. 

Vedo tanto altro. 
Ma quello no. 

Anche se comprendo il bisogno di sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> MA ERA COSÌ ANCHE PRIMA
> Scusa il maiuscolo ma non so più come ripeterlo


Questo l’ha detto dopo. Dopo che “qualcuno” gli ha fatto notare insensibilità.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito quello che mi hai scritto prima
> 
> Dove ci vedi lo spurgare il merlo?
> 
> ...


Ma prima ho scritto la stessa cosa di dopo, e cioè che il suo non è bisogno di LEI (desiderio) ma di spurgare il.merlo 

Nei neretti non c'è altro che il desiderio di "continuare" con lei il progetto in atto di matrimonio.

Quando si passa al desiderio fisico suo, questo binario si sdoppia.. e lei esce dal centro

Al centro entra il suo "bisogno" fisico

Legittimo, lo ripeto


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma prima ho scritto la stessa cosa di dopo, e cioè che il suo non è bisogno di LEI (desiderio) ma di spurgare il.merlo
> 
> Nei neretti non c'è altro che il desiderio di "continuare" con lei il progetto in atto di matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Capito. 

Ma questa è scissione. 
Non è svuotare il merlo. 

Provo a spiegare. 

Lui in un qualche modo, e anche lei, che questa è una cosa che si fa in due, da soli è impossibile, separano la vita meravigliosa del matrimonio dall'essere fisico e corporeo. 

Tanto che lei dichiara, stante a quanto dice lui, che il sesso è un accessorio. Lui che per amore di lei rimarrebbe anche con questa amputazione nella relazione. 
(io sfanculerei la più meravigliossima persona adattissimissima al matrimonio per una cosa del genere, ma so che invece è una cosa che viene spesso bypassata. Come se il sesso si svolgesse solo in camera da letto). 

Non può essere diversamente che il bisogno sia al centro. Di entrambi.
Lui sì. Lei no. ---> muri. 

Il CHI mica nasce nella scissione. 
Il CHI ha bisogno di interezza. 

Che è cosa ben diversa dal morto di figa che pressa la moglie perchè vuole trombare. 
Che considera quindi la moglie come contenitore per vuotare le palle. 

Che quello per me è vuotare il merlo. 

Per la mia esperienza quelli (e quelle) della moglie (marito) meraviglios* sono quelli che anche a letto li guardano sbrilluccicosi dell'ammore. 
Si fa l'amore. 
Ci si ama.

Per come la vedo la sessualità comprende anche il bisogno. Il bisogno spicciolo. 
Ed è parte del gioco della coppia quel gioco spicciolo sul bisogno, come dire, animale.

Che non è l'eccitazione del quanto ti amo, ma come ti amo. 

E' proprio ce l'ho duro (sono bagnata) vieni qui e dammi quel che voglio. 
Senza fronzoli. 

Nella scissione...è tutto scompaginato. 
E il bisogno è necessariamente slittato rispetto a LEI. 
Perchè LEI (e LUI) sono spezzettati nella scissione relazionale. E nei ruoli. 

Ma io qui non leggo il morto di figa della moglie. 
Leggo uno e una che hanno basato il matrimonio su una serie di parametri che non soddisfano più entrambi. 

Dicono entrambi la stessa cosa...vita meravigliosa. Ma da lì in avanti 

lui:- scopiamo
lei:- non scopiamo più fai tu

Mi spiego?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito.
> 
> Ma questa è scissione.
> Non è svuotare il merlo.
> ...


togli le ultime due parole dal grassetto


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> togli le ultime due parole dal grassetto


tolte. 

Ma non mi sembra cambi molto il discorso...cosa mi sfugge?


----------



## LipScarlett (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra il minimo.
> Forse nessuno è mai stato male davvero o ha assistito una persona che stava male.




Allora ve lo spiego bene.
chiaro e semplice.
Perché capisco blu come pochi qua dentro finora.
Perché ci sono passata.
Di me sapete poco o niente...parte che sono anni che sto in astinenza quasi totale.
Quello che ancora non avevo detto è che mio marito ha avuto il cancro, anni fa.
15 anni fa.
qualcuno qui su già lo sapeva.
Perché mi conosce bene.
in 2 anni di terapia, prima chirurgica e poi farmacologica, mai, neanche una volta mi è pesata l'astinenza.  Mai.
E anche dopo...una volta risolto l'aspetto fisico ho cercato di essere comprensiva e presente.
poi gli anni si sono accumulati...e ad ogni mia richiesta di dialogo la risposta era quella che la moglie di blu ha dato a lui.
negli anni a seguire ho avuto io problemi seri...
Dati da immobilità e interventi...e anche li nessun pensiero se non quello di vincere con me stessa per tornare a vivere degnamente. .ma una volta guarito il corpo  la voglia di avere una vita sessuale appagante è tornata più forte di prima...come per festeggiare una seconda possibilità.
Io nel suo scritto non ho letto di richieste sessuali nei periodi della malattia, anche perché se ho ben capito il primo intervento risale a prima delle gravidanze . Cioè a 8 anni fa circa.
Ma di avere una " normale " e sana vita di coppia nei periodi dove i problemi fisici non sono presenti.
quello che non accettavo e non accetto da mio marito è la stessa risposta della moglie di blu...
un loro disinteresse già presente che non da possibilità alcuna di dialogo.
ah..si ho assistito l'uomo che ho sposato per 2 anni che eravamo poco più che adolescenti .
E Si, anche se ad alcuni suonerà male la cosa, io ora ho la pretesa che non mi si escluda con una risposta del genere.
credo blu la pensi uguale. Credo.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito.
> 
> Ma questa è scissione.
> Non è svuotare il merlo.
> ...


Si.. ti spieghi.

Per me il fatto è che la "scissione" in una relazione a progettualità "familiare" è inevitabile. (La.mia coppia compresa , intendiamoci)

Forse 1 coppia su 1000000 può non averla, forse

E se non ce la ha, salta in 5 anni al massimo

Quindi come dire.. io la do per scontata la scissione in una coppia a progettualità familiare

È anzi condizione necessaria la scissione per sviluppare la progettualità familiare duratura

Io leggo semplicemente di un uomo che parla di una "moglie meravigliosa" è di una bella famiglia e una vita felice

E poi di colpo quando arriva a guardarsi il Pipo la moglie non c'è più

Una operazione, ma forse 2.. son due anni, ma probabilmente è da 10... 
Sta bene o forse male.. e chi lo sa.. i dottori rassicurano

E io sto con una trombata al mese

Ecco.. io leggo questo


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma solo io ho capito che ora che e' in convalescenza lui non fa alcuna pressione ma aspetta che guarisca per riparlarne ( e mi sembra abbia fatto cenno ad andare come coppia in analisi ) e che prima dell operazione il rapporto si limitava  ad una volta  al mese ?


hai capito bene


----------



## LipScarlett (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma sono marito e moglie mi sembra lecito,  naturale, ausoicabile che un marito voglia far l'amore con la moglie
> troverei piu' fastidioso se la ritenesse un invalida a causa della malattia e trovasse difficile desiderarla




Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Allora ve lo spiego bene.
> chiaro e semplice.
> Perché capisco blu come pochi qua dentro finora.
> Perché ci sono passata.
> ...


Davvero non capisco.
Una malattia è una malattia.
Se no che cazzo vuol dire “nel bene e nel male”?
Come si a pretendere che una persona si umili fino al punto di colpevolizzarsi per una malattia?
Io credo che semplicemente non si amino queste persone e che si voglia stare bene.
Comprensibile.
Ma è farne carico a chi è malato che mi indigna. 

E pensare che sono il ritratto della salute!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. ti spieghi.
> 
> Per me il fatto è che *la "scissione" in una relazione a progettualità "familiare" è inevitabile*. (La.mia coppia compresa , intendiamoci)
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto, a parte il grassetto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco.
> Una malattia è una malattia.
> Se no che cazzo vuol dire “nel bene e nel male”?
> Come si a pretendere che una persona si umili fino al punto di colpevolizzarsi per una malattia?
> ...


Chiarisco che “nel bene e nel male” è insito nell’amore, non è fondamentale la formula.
Ma se non sento che c’è questo so che non c’è amore.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Allora ve lo spiego bene.
> chiaro e semplice.
> Perché capisco blu come pochi qua dentro finora.
> Perché ci sono passata.
> ...


L'avesse spiegato come hai fatto tu non avremmo troppi dubbi sulla questione.
Io non ho notato in lui la stessa tua sensibilità.
Il modo in cui si usano le parole è fondamentale per comunicare correttamente.


----------



## LipScarlett (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco.
> Una malattia è una malattia.
> Se no che cazzo vuol dire “nel bene e nel male”?
> Come si a pretendere che una persona si umili fino al punto di colpevolizzarsi per una malattia?
> ...




Ma che davvero??!!...
Spe...ci riprovo.
la malattia è la malattia nel momento della malattia.
passata la quale si torna a vivere come e meglio di prima.
altrimenti si è morti pure senza esser stati sepolti.
nessuno colpevolizza nessuno.
nessuno accusa nessuno.
nessuno ha pretese sessuali in quei momenti.
Ma passata la malattia si auspica un ritorno alla normalità.
normalità fatta si spera di dialogo , amore condiviso e sesso.
nel caso di blu mi sembra di aver capito che tra un intervento e l'altro siano passati più anni.
in cui la malattia era stata debellata .
in cui la moglie gli ha risposto che a lei la vita piace così.
Non si è neanche posta il problema di lui.
E in questo la malattia non centra se non per risvolti psicologici ancora da verificare.
nel mio caso sono passati più di 15 anni dalla sua malattia.
risolta in modo definitivo.
Ora mi spieghi dove hai letto che si fa carico al malato?
o che si chieda di umiliarsi colpevolizzandoli per una malattia tralaltro passata e sepolta???
E per come la vedo io e per come l'ho vissuta in prima persona nel bene e nel male vuol dire vivere anni dando il 1000% sapendo e pregando che prima o poi dopo il male torni il bene.
il che vuol dire vivere pienamente la seconda possibilità che è stata concessa.
Perché altrimenti tutte le lacrime nascoste , le paure, le preghiere, le speranze sono servite solo ad avere una seconda possibilità di vita lasciata a metà.
Tu invece cosa intendi nel bene e nel male? Parte esser malato poi tutta la vita ovviamente.


----------



## LipScarlett (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'avesse spiegato come hai fatto tu non avremmo troppi dubbi sulla questione.
> Io non ho notato in lui la stessa tua sensibilità.
> Il modo in cui si usano le parole è fondamentale per comunicare correttamente.



Non tutti usano le parole nella stessa maniera.
Non tutti riescono a dire le cose semplicemente per quello che sono.
come non Tutti cercano di andare oltre le parole dette o non dette.
E parlare di queste cose non è mai facile.
forse per me lo è di più perché sono stata da entrambe le parti...anche se non ho avuto il cancro.
Ma una cosa altamente invalidante. 
Mettila così.. avevo molto tempo per pensare non potendo fare altro...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiarisco che “nel bene e nel male” è insito nell’amore, non è fondamentale la formula.
> Ma se non sento che c’è questo so che non c’è amore.


Quindi tu puoi non volere far sesso e io devo restare perché si sta insieme nel bene e nel male
Perché qui la malattia c’entra in minima parte 
Il problema non è scopare oggi, il problema è che viene dichiarato che ci se ne frega di scopare anche domani


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ma che davvero??!!...
> Spe...ci riprovo.
> la malattia è la malattia nel momento della malattia.
> passata la quale si torna a vivere come e meglio di prima.
> ...


Quotissimo 
Nella malattia non hai in mente di scopare ma se desideri pensi a quando starai meglio e poi tornare ad avere l’intimità con la persona che ami


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto, a parte il grassetto.


Mah.. credo bastino 20 minuti a tavola CON o SENZA la presenza di un figlio , per capire che anche semplicemente a livello  di dialogo esiste di fatto una scissione relazionale

Ma ripeto è talmente inevitabile che questo non mi stupisce affatto

Mi stupirei del contrario


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ma che davvero??!!...
> Spe...ci riprovo.
> la malattia è la malattia nel momento della malattia.
> passata la quale si torna a vivere come e meglio di prima.
> ...


Comprendere che una persona può essere rimasto cambiato da un evento così grave e profondamente traumatico, come può essere una malattia, ma anche un terremoto o, come ci raccontano da decenni gli americani (prevalentemente solo dal loro punto di vista) la partecipazione alla guerra.
C’è chi alla fine di una guerra (qualunque tipo di guerra) si esalta e ha addirittura una fame di vita inarrestabile, c’è chi ne esce così segnato da non riuscire a trovare una luce. 
Non trovo incomprensibile, ma anzi comprensibile che chi si trova accanto un morto vivente possa scegliere di vivere.
Quello che trovo insopportabile è che si scarichi su chi è stato male e in seguito continua a stare male una responsabilità che non ha oltre a quella di stare male.
Capisco che accada, così come ci si sente irritati per la decadenza e la morte dei genitori e che si provi rabbia è che se accade da bambini una rabbia incontenibile e devastante che possa portare a un distacco dai sentimenti.
Insomma capisco tante cose.
Capisco anche che si possa lasciare chi sta male per salvarsi, a patto di non parlare di amore.
Non capisco che il rifiuto per chi sta male diventi una occasione per mostrizzare chi sta male.
Vero è che tu l’hai raccontata diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. credo bastino 20 minuti a tavola CON o SENZA la presenza di un figlio , per capire che anche semplicemente a livello  di dialogo esiste di fatto una scissione relazionale
> 
> Ma ripeto è talmente inevitabile che questo non mi stupisce affatto
> 
> Mi stupirei del contrario


La diversità di registro comunicativo e del livello di comunicazione che comprende livelli diversi di confidenza e intimità non lo vedo come scissione.
L’ho detto altre volte, io mi sento sempre intera.
Può essere che quella con problemi sia io eh


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Ogni storia porta a entrare in empatia, ma anche a effettuare proiezioni.
Io ho una buona consapevolezza di come sento e agisco queste modalità.
L’empatia mi porta a immaginare come agirei se fossi lo scrivente al netto di proiezioni, per farlo provo a mettermi nelle posizioni degli altri attori della storia narrata.
In un caso come questo, pur continuando a saltare da un lato all’altro del tavolo, continuo a vederla nello stesso modo. 
Ovviamente lo faccio in base alle mie esperienze e letture. Magari se avessi una malattia grave reagirei come quelli euforici dopo la guerra, molto probabile, ma potrei anche essere invece di quelli che perdono il gusto della vita. Non lo so perché sono sana e ho avuto malattie di poco conto.
Quello che mi stupisce è che la solidarietà nei confronti di chi non fa sesso è stato generalizzato.
Sembrano tutti “gatte sul tetto che scotta” (cit. comprensibile da chi ha visto il film).


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La diversità di registro comunicativo e del livello di comunicazione che comprende livelli diversi di confidenza e intimità non lo vedo come scissione.
> L’ho detto altre volte, io mi sento sempre intera.
> Può essere che quella con problemi sia io eh


Ma no.. sono solo diverse interpretazioni.. 

Già parlare di "diverso registro" è nei fatti una scissione.

Ora l'uno.. ora l'altro.. 

Se poi vogliamo divertirci a introdurre a quella tavola quanto scritto prima da  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] :
Per come la vedo la sessualità comprende anche il bisogno. Il bisogno spicciolo. 
Ed è parte del gioco della coppia quel gioco spicciolo sul bisogno, come dire, animale.

E magari quel bisogno spicciolo io ce l'ho mentre lavi i piatti e il figliolo è lì a 2 metri che ti chiede quanto deve vincere la Juve a Madrid per qualificarsi, io vorrei sapere dove me lo vado a mettere quel bisogno spicciolo di acchiappare mia moglie da dietro mentre lava i piatti :carneval:

Ma è scontato che sia così.. non deve essere un problema, non può essere un problema, per chi ha scelto questo percorso progettuale

E non è né una recriminazione ne un fare la.morale

È un dato di fatto puro e semplice 

Questo penso io..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma no.. sono solo diverse interpretazioni..
> 
> Già parlare di "diverso registro" è nei fatti una scissione.
> 
> ...


Vabbè, ma che scissione è fare ogni cosa nel tempo e nel luogo adatto? È civiltà.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

a sto giro [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e forse [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non ci avete capito na mazza 

vi siete nascosti dietro al concetto di malattia esasperandolo... dalla malattia si puo' guarire e nessun malato ha il diritto di usare l'alibi "ah ma io sono stata male" per negare una relazione affettiva 
se no a me il dubbio che lei non lo ami veramente mi viene ... magari lo stima ma non lo ama... e non ha il coraggio di dirglielo che da malati si diventa straordinariamente egoisti


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

a sto giro [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e forse [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non ci avete capito na mazza 

vi siete nascosti dietro al concetto di malattia esasperandolo... dalla malattia si puo' guarire e nessun malato ha il diritto di usare l'alibi "ah ma io sono stata male" per negare una relazione affettiva 
se no a me il dubbio che lei non lo ami veramente mi viene ... magari lo stima ma non lo ama... e non ha il coraggio di dirglielo che da malati si diventa straordinariamente egoisti


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a sto giro [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e forse [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non ci avete capito na mazza
> 
> vi siete nascosti dietro al concetto di malattia esasperandolo... dalla malattia si puo' guarire e nessun malato ha il diritto di usare l'alibi "ah ma io sono stata male" per negare una relazione affettiva
> se no a me il dubbio che lei non lo ami veramente mi viene ... magari lo stima ma non lo ama... e non ha il coraggio di dirglielo che da malati si diventa straordinariamente egoisti


Standing ovation
E risottolineo non è il non fare sesso ora è non dare importanza al desiderio dell’altro, non considerarlo e non dare speranza che appunto mi fa pensare che la malattia non c’entri proprio nulla ma sia diventata l’alibi per giustificare qualcosa che già era presente


----------



## LipScarlett (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprendere che una persona può essere rimasto cambiato da un evento così grave e profondamente traumatico, come può essere una malattia, ma anche un terremoto o, come ci raccontano da decenni gli americani (prevalentemente solo dal loro punto di vista) la partecipazione alla guerra.
> C’è chi alla fine di una guerra (qualunque tipo di guerra) si esalta e ha addirittura una fame di vita inarrestabile, c’è chi ne esce così segnato da non riuscire a trovare una luce.
> Non trovo incomprensibile, ma anzi comprensibile che chi si trova accanto un morto vivente possa scegliere di vivere.
> Quello che trovo insopportabile è che si scarichi su chi è stato male e in seguito continua a stare male una responsabilità che non ha oltre a quella di stare male.
> ...




Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta per questo.
infatti il mio primo intervento suggeriva di parlare con lei e chiedere l'aiuto di uno psicologo. 
Lo capisco per carità di Dio .
quello che non capisco è farsi scudo della malattia per non voler neanche parlarne....soprattutto quando la malattia non è più presente.
Quello che non capisco è il perché escludere da una cosa naturale come dovrebbe essere il sesso il proprio compagno di vita senza porsi alcun problema .
quello che non capisco è la poca empatia di chi decide per sé e per l'altro senza considerare che sta privando una persona di un bisogno fondamentale se non primario...quello di fare sesso. ..e nello specifico farlo con chi si è scelto al proprio fianco come compagno.
ripeto...e penso valga anche per blu...nessuno mostrizza chi sta male...ma quello che nessuno qui ha tenuto presente è che anche chi sta al fianco di queste persone subisce un trauma in quei momenti .
O credete sia facile vedere la persona che si ama lottare per la vita sentendosi impotenti?
credete sia facile assisterli con amore e devozione in qualunque momento della giornata , dall'aiutarli ad andare in bagno a tenergli la testa mentre vomita?
A piangere la notte , per paura che possa sentirti e vedere la paura riflessa nei tuoi occhi?
Tu sei la sua roccia in quei momenti li...sei il ramo a cui si aggrappa per tenersi a galla...Non puoi permetterti di essere debole.
A volte sei anche duro per farlo reagire.
E sicuramente il sesso non è presente nella mente di nessuno.
queste cose o dividono...e lo fanno subito ...o uniscono in un modo che non si può capire.
E soprattutto per questo poi non si accetta l'essere esclusi da una scelta che riguarda entrambi senza aver neanche la possibilità di provare a risolvere il problema .


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

e brava lip :inlove:


----------



## Serafina (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo, e non sapevo se scrivere o meno, ma trovo questo post un buon incipit per descrivere la mia situazione.
> 
> Sono sposato da 12 anni, ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> ...


Ti farò male, lo premetto perché tu possa decidere di non leggere. 
Io come tua moglie ho vissuto uno dei periodi più bui della mia vita quando ho scoperto di avere il cancro. La vita stava abbandonando il mio corpo. Ho trascorso mesi a gioire per il sol fatto di pesarmi e scoprire di aver messo 100 grammi di vita addosso. In quel periodo il sesso era il mio ultimo pensiero, ma mi sentivo paga di avere accanto un uomo talmente maturo da sostenermi senza remore. Tra le sue braccia mi sentivo accolta, capita, protetta. Immagina ora cosa io abbia provato quando in seguito ho appreso della sua relazione extra con la prima biondina capitata a tiro? Eh, gli mancava il sesso, poveretto...
A me mancava il respiro, il sonno, la pace, la gioia di tenere in braccio i miei bambini, il gusto, l'olfatto, la bellezza di fare una passeggiata, la pulsione vitale minima. A lei, cosa manca?

Ora, come un felino placidamente appostato, attendo che la vita faccia il suo corso. 
Ti auguro la lucidità necessaria per comprendere, prima che sia troppo tardi, che i problemi di coppia vanno gestiti e risolti nella coppia. Ci sono sessuologi e ginecologi bravissimi in circolazione.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a sto giro [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e forse    [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non ci avete capito na mazza
> 
> vi siete nascosti dietro al concetto di malattia esasperandolo... dalla malattia si puo' guarire e nessun malato ha il diritto di usare l'alibi "ah ma io sono stata male" per negare una relazione affettiva
> se no a me il dubbio che lei non lo ami veramente mi viene ... magari lo stima ma non lo ama... e non ha il coraggio di dirglielo che da malati si diventa straordinariamente egoisti


Io non credo di essermi posto nell'ottica che dici.

Anzi, ho proprio fatto notare almeno 2 volte che a me avrebbe ferito molto di più quanto detto dalla moglie: "se vuoi andartene ti capisco, vai pure.."

Se mi fossi nascosto dietro la malattia, avrei parlato di un gesto generoso e altruistico di una donna malata.

Ho esattamente detto il contrario

Io ho parlato di "desiderio legittimo di un marito innamorato" di scopare con la moglie.

E ho detto che secondo me è una favoletta infiocchettata coi cioccolatini

Perché il desiderio è di trombare e basta, e non è né vergogna ne reato.. ma nemmeno la favoletta rosa che mi sembra qualcuno invece legga

Del resto.. qui scrive   [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]

Ecco.. lui si che può insegnare chi è che davvero ha il desiderio di trombare SOLTANTO CON la moglie, per esempio

E leggo questo dal primo giorno che scrivo qui, immutato, ostinato, e irremovibile


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma che scissione è fare ogni cosa nel tempo e nel luogo adatto? È civiltà.


Chiamiamola pure civiltà, equilibrio, compromesso

Ma se in 90mq viaggio con 2 registri comunicativi, due modalità gestuali diverse, due  modalità di espressione 
diverse.. (solo 2?? ) la.scissione relazionale è un dato di fatto.

E poi questa scissione si commistiona ulteriormente

Nei fatti per me è inevitabile.
Ma questo io lo sapevo benissimo già a 10 anni, purtroppo

Non è una scoperta incredibile di questi tempi


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Sono sposato da 12 anni, *ho due figli, uno di 8 e l'altra di quasi tre*. Il rapporto con mia moglie è un rapporto molto, molto bello, fatto di fronte comune nel gestire la famiglia che abbiamo costruito senza alcun aiuto, *dalla crescita dei figli ad avere rispettivamente un buon lavoro*, c'è stima da parte di entrambi, e c'è davvero un bel sentimento di fondo.
> 
> Purtroppo mia moglie *dopo un intervento chirurgico* ha quasi perso del tutto il desiderio, nonostante le stia accanto, non le metta pressione, e la faccia sentire sempre la donna più desiderata del mondo. P*urtroppo da un paio d'anni a questa parte siamo a ritmi di una volta al mese. So di avere un buon ascendente sulle donne e nonostante non ne abbia cercate, ho tradito mia moglie due volte.*
> 
> E' solamente che a volte è davvero dura e *vorrei davvero potermi lasciar andare e lasciar scorrere i miei sensi senza voler costruire qualcosa che non sia più che una buona amicizia.* Forse verrò giudicato male, ma ho davvero cercato in ogni modo di resistere, ma non è affatto facile...





Blu75 ha detto:


> si, ne è conscia e ha detto che capirebbe benissimo *se io volessi chiudere il matrimonio e cercare un'altra persona.*
> 
> 
> Però è innegabile che ne *sento una mancanza fisica che in certi giorni diventa davvero pesante* e non solo fisicamente..





Blu75 ha detto:


> Quanto al problema, *ha appena fatto un nuovo intervento chirurgico*.





Blu75 ha detto:


> No, non me la aspettavo e ci sono rimasto malissimo. Lei ha detto che per lei la vita è meravigliosa così e non le manca niente. Io le ho detto che però c'è questo problema e vorrei affrontarlo insieme. Non so se ha paura che le cose non possano migliorare, io per natura sono una persona che non tende a mollare e *ho cercato di "scuoterla". Ora ha subito un nuovo intervento e non voglio metterle pressione*, non è il momento.* Però è davvero dura*.





Blu75 ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha un po' buttato giù è stato il fatto che *lei non la veda come una priorità*, che venga messa come una cosa "in più". La pressione psicologica di questa situazione in certi momenti è davvero forte. Anche perchè se ti metti in testa che vuoi trovare un percorso per risolvere (aiuto medico, psicologico se serve) e poi vedi che dall'altra parte viene messa come una cosa accessoria, o che viene vista come una pressione, alla fine poi *ti assolvi se ti trovi in una situazione in cui cedi.*.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> a sto giro @_Brunetta_ @_Skorpio_ e forse @_danny_ non ci avete capito na mazza
> 
> vi siete nascosti dietro al concetto di malattia esasperandolo... dalla malattia si puo' guarire e nessun malato ha il diritto di usare l'alibi "ah ma io sono stata male" per negare una relazione affettiva
> se no a me il dubbio che lei non lo ami veramente mi viene ... magari lo stima ma non lo ama... e non ha il coraggio di dirglielo che da malati si diventa straordinariamente egoisti



Due figli. Una di 3 anni e l'altro di 8, che già sono un bell'impegno.
Moglie che da due anni a questa parte ha importanti problemi di salute tanto da richiedere interventi chirurgici e da non riuscire a camminare. Entrambi lavorano. Un marito in questi casi si rimbocca le maniche, aiuta la moglie per tutte le cose che non riesce più a fare, anche supplendo come genitore ove necessario. I bambini da portare e prendere a scuola, la cena da preparare, i piatti da lavare, il bucato da fare e stendere, le cose da stirare, i bagni da pulire, i pavimenti da lavare, la spesa  etc etc. 
Già in una situazione normale riuscire a trovare del tempo per la coppia con due figli e lavorando entrambi è quasi un miracolo. Se sei fortunato i bimbi si addormentano alle 21, altrimenti sei come me hai una figlia che sta sveglia fino alle 23/24 e non c'è verso di modificare quest'orario. E a 3 anni ricordo che ci svegliava di notte, quindi il problema reale, tangibile era "dormire", e poi parlare, avere del tempo per fare discorsi da adulti, da soli,non fare "sesso". Per me era giocoforza farlo quando riuscivamo ad avere tempo, ossia sempre verso mezzanotte, rubando ore al nostro sonno. Alternative non ce n'erano, ma si sceglie di essere genitori e lo si mette in conto. E con l'avanzare dell'età (loro) è sempre peggio. Crescono e richiedono più tempo e quel tempo è anche il tuo, quello di cui un tempo si nutriva la coppia. E nel frattempo abbiamo avuto i nostri problemi, la perdita dei genitori di mia moglie e tante altre cose che hanno richiesto la nostra presenza. Ma questa è la vita comune familiare di oggi, di cui magari parleremo in un altro thread. Nulla di speciale, è la vita di quasi tutti i quarantenni di oggi con figli.
Lui che esordisce dicendo di averla tradita e che "vorrebbe lasciarsi andare  e lasciar scorrere i suoi sensi senza voler costruire qualcosa che non sia più che una buona amicizia" e che "si assolverebbe se si trovasse in una situazione in cui cede" non dimostra di accettare quella vita o di volerla migliorare, ma di essere disponibile ed essere già stato disposto a trovare un'alternativa.
Ci sta, non è un mio problema il suo tradimento. In fin dei conti l'ha fatto mia moglie, l'hanno fatto in tanti, amen. Non lo giudico.
Durante l'orario di lavoro ognuno ruba del tempo per fare quello che gli pare. Anche avere amanti.
Ovviamente esordendo così questa è già la soluzione per lui. A parole dice di amare sua moglie, o perlomeno di stimarla grandemente, ma esordisce dicendo che è dura non scopare tutti i giorni. Che non ce la fa e che si assolverebbe se tradisse ancora.
Quindi?
Se è egoista la moglie, è egoista anche lui. La versione più probabile è che la moglie abbia altro per la testa (tipo la sua malattia, per dire, oltre a tutte le cose da fare) che pensare a lui e non lo stimi più, gli dia il contentino del sesso una volta al mese perché non rompa più di tanto in questo periodo e stop. 
Lui l'ha capito e cerca altrove. Magari anche qui.
Soluzione trovata per entrambi. Per me il caso è chiuso.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta per questo.
> infatti il mio primo intervento suggeriva di parlare con lei e chiedere l'aiuto di uno psicologo.
> Lo capisco per carità di Dio .
> *quello che non capisco è farsi scudo della malattia per non voler neanche parlarne....soprattutto quando la malattia non è più presente.*
> ...


Io sono andato in ospedale due volte all'inizio del matrimonio.
La prima volta ho rischiato di morire, ma come ho raccontato appena tornato a casa mia moglie mi è saltata addosso e abbiamo fatto l'amore.
La seconda volta mia moglie mi ha assistito molto, mi ha accompagnato più volte all'ospedale e mi ha fatto le cure necessarie, ma non mi sono mai negato nel sesso.
Non avevamo figli e ci eravamo sposati da poco.
L'astinenza viene quando si è già un po' meno interessati fisicamente all'altro, la malattia c'entra ma non in modo così determinante. ha il suo peso se dall'altra parte avverti una colpevolizzazione o un disinteresse per la salute, e a quel punto perdi la stima e la voglia.
Eludi il confronto perché sai che quel che diresti risulterebbe doloroso o fastidioso, ma non ci vuole un grande intuito per capire che se una persona non ha voglia è perché in quel momento... non ha voglia.  La malattia non c'entra niente: semplicemente fare l'amore  non è più una cosa così interessante da essere prioritaria.
Viene dopo tante altre. Qualcosa si è spento. 
In casi come questi non è fondamentale capire come fare per fare sesso, ma capire che cosa si è spento e come fare, se si può ancora, riaccenderlo.
Certo con una donna non basta dire "ho voglia di fare sesso". Almeno, di solito è il modo migliore, se lei è già un po' distante, per allontanarla ancora di più, per farla sentire semplicemente usata.
Eh sì, in casi come questo riuscire a fare sesso diventa impegnativo perché bisogna sforzarsi molto di più rispetto a quando l'attrazione era così forte che bastava guardarsi per finire a letto.
Capita. O ce ne si fa una ragione, o si cambia atteggiamento, o si cerca fuori. Non ci sono molte altre scelte.


----------



## LipScarlett (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e brava lip :inlove:



Buongiorno fiamma


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ti farò male, lo premetto perché tu possa decidere di non leggere.
> Io come tua moglie ho vissuto uno dei periodi più bui della mia vita quando ho scoperto di avere il cancro. La vita stava abbandonando il mio corpo. Ho trascorso mesi a gioire per il sol fatto di pesarmi e scoprire di aver messo 100 grammi di vita addosso. In quel periodo il sesso era il mio ultimo pensiero, ma mi sentivo paga di avere accanto un uomo talmente maturo da sostenermi senza remore. Tra le sue braccia mi sentivo accolta, capita, protetta. Immagina ora cosa io abbia provato quando in seguito ho appreso della sua relazione extra con la prima biondina capitata a tiro? Eh, gli mancava il sesso, poveretto...
> A me mancava il respiro, il sonno, la pace, la gioia di tenere in braccio i miei bambini, il gusto, l'olfatto, la bellezza di fare una passeggiata, la pulsione vitale minima. A lei, cosa manca?
> 
> ...


 Hai mai detto tuo marito a me il sesso non interessa o così oppure puoi separarti ?
Perché mi siete  fossilizzati sulla malattia ma in realtà la cosa grave è quello che ha detto non il fatto che adesso non  facciamo sesso facciano sesso


----------



## LipScarlett (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono andato in ospedale due volte all'inizio del matrimonio.
> La prima volta ho rischiato di morire, ma come ho raccontato appena tornato a casa mia moglie mi è saltata addosso e abbiamo fatto l'amore.
> La seconda volta mia moglie mi ha assistito molto, mi ha accompagnato più volte all'ospedale e mi ha fatto le cure necessarie, ma non mi sono mai negato nel sesso.
> Non avevamo figli e ci eravamo sposati da poco.
> ...




Ma Guarda, alla fine si sta dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa.
ci si sta focalizzando molto sulla malattia di lei piuttosto che sulla sua chiusura a voler risolvere un problema che c'è . ... e che lei per prima riconosce visto che dice capirebbe se lui volesse andar via.
al netto di tutte le difficoltà e di tutto ciò che è legato alla malattia che ripeto, capisco e conosco benissimo , può una moglie o un marito decidere per entrambi che una cosa come il sesso può essere solo il contorno di altro?


----------



## LipScarlett (10 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai mai detto tuo marito a me il sesso non interessa o così oppure puoi separarti ?
> Perché mi siete  fossilizzati sulla malattia ma in realtà la cosa grave è quello che ha detto non il fatto che adesso non  facciamo sesso facciano sesso




Quoto ogni parola.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai mai detto tuo marito a me il sesso non interessa o così oppure puoi separarti ?
> Perché mi siete  fossilizzati sulla malattia ma in realtà la cosa grave è quello che ha detto non il fatto che adesso non  facciamo sesso facciano sesso


Io ho avuto mia cognata che ha fatto chemio per due anni.
Era uno straccio. Non le avevano dato speranze di vita. Ha subito un autotrapianto con isolamento in ospedale di un mese in cui non poteva essere avvicinata da nessuno.
In quel periodo sono sicuro che le priorità non fossero quelle di pensare al sesso, ma di sopravvivere e di non avere dolori o malesseri continui e di riuscire a vedere crescere i figli che all'epoca erano piccoli.
Fortunatamente ha avuto accanto un marito sufficientemente capace di  darle una mano e di assolverla dai compiti familiari, dei suoceri che l'hanno aiutata, tutti noi, me compreso, sacrificando qualcosa di sé. Ne è uscita. 
La malattia conta eccome  nel menage familiare.
Se hai accanto una persona che ti fa pesare il fatto di essere malata, che non ti comprende, perdi la stima, e con quella anche la voglia di fare sesso col marito.
La risposta di lei segue questa logica: sta dicendo al marito che fare sesso con lui non è una priorità. Ne ha altre.
E probabilmente anche in futuro le cose non cambieranno. Se perdi la stima, non è facile riottenerla.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Due figli. Una di 3 anni e l'altro di 8, che già sono un bell'impegno.
> Moglie che da due anni a questa parte ha importanti problemi di salute tanto da richiedere interventi chirurgici e da non riuscire a camminare. Entrambi lavorano. Un marito in questi casi si rimbocca le maniche, aiuta la moglie per tutte le cose che non riesce più a fare, anche supplendo come genitore ove necessario. I bambini da portare e prendere a scuola, la cena da preparare, i piatti da lavare, il bucato da fare e stendere, le cose da stirare, i bagni da pulire, i pavimenti da lavare, la spesa  etc etc.
> Già in una situazione normale riuscire a trovare del tempo per la coppia con due figli e lavorando entrambi è quasi un miracolo. Se sei fortunato i bimbi si addormentano alle 21, altrimenti sei come me hai una figlia che sta sveglia fino alle 23/24 e non c'è verso di modificare quest'orario. E a 3 anni ricordo che ci svegliava di notte, quindi il problema reale, tangibile era "dormire", e poi parlare, avere del tempo per fare discorsi da adulti, da soli,non fare "sesso". Per me era giocoforza farlo quando riuscivamo ad avere tempo, ossia sempre verso mezzanotte, rubando ore al nostro sonno. Alternative non ce n'erano, ma si sceglie di essere genitori e lo si mette in conto. E con l'avanzare dell'età (loro) è sempre peggio. Crescono e richiedono più tempo e quel tempo è anche il tuo, quello di cui un tempo si nutriva la coppia. E nel frattempo abbiamo avuto i nostri problemi, la perdita dei genitori di mia moglie e tante altre cose che hanno richiesto la nostra presenza. Ma questa è la vita comune familiare di oggi, di cui magari parleremo in un altro thread. Nulla di speciale, è la vita di quasi tutti i quarantenni di oggi con figli.
> Lui che esordisce dicendo di averla tradita e che "vorrebbe lasciarsi andare  e lasciar scorrere i suoi sensi senza voler costruire qualcosa che non sia più che una buona amicizia" e che "si assolverebbe se si trovasse in una situazione in cui cede" non dimostra di accettare quella vita o di volerla migliorare, ma di essere disponibile ed essere già stato disposto a trovare un'alternativa.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ma Guarda, alla fine si sta dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa.
> ci si sta focalizzando molto sulla malattia di lei piuttosto che sulla sua chiusura a voler risolvere un problema che c'è . ... e che lei per prima riconosce visto che dice capirebbe se lui volesse andar via.
> al netto di tutte le difficoltà e di tutto ciò che è legato alla malattia che ripeto, capisco e conosco benissimo , *può una moglie o un marito decidere per entrambi che una cosa come il sesso può essere solo il contorno di altro*?


No.
Ma può decidere di non essere più attratta per varie ragioni da chi ha accanto.
E a quel punto occorrerebbe capire quali sono queste ragioni per tentare di porre rimedio.
Altrimenti, si cerca fuori.
Lui mi sembra abbia esordito dicendo che è disponibile a cercare fuori a condizione che dall'altra parte non si rompa più di tanto perché non vuole problemi con la moglie e non la lascerà mai.
E' abbastanza chiaro nei primi messaggi, dopo ha un po' corretto il tiro.
In sintesi, se gli scrivete in Mp che siete disponibili a trombare senza rompere, son quasi sicuro che accetterà di buon grado.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho avuto mia cognata che ha fatto chemio per due anni.
> Era uno straccio. Non le avevano dato speranze di vita. Ha subito un autotrapianto con isolamento in ospedale di un mese in cui non poteva essere avvicinata da nessuno.
> In quel periodo sono sicuro che le priorità non fossero quelle di pensare al sesso, ma di sopravvivere e di non avere dolori o malesseri continui e di riuscire a vedere crescere i figli che all'epoca erano piccoli.
> Fortunatamente ha avuto accanto un marito sufficientemente capace di  darle una mano e di assolverla dai compiti familiari, dei suoceri che l'hanno aiutata, tutti noi, me compreso, sacrificando qualcosa di sé. Ne è uscita.
> ...


Abbiamo letto che una storia diversa mi sa


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> .
> 
> *Purtroppo mia moglie dopo un intervento chirurgico ha quasi perso del tutto il desiderio*, Purtroppo da un paio d'anni a questa parte siamo a ritmi di una volta al mese. *So di avere un buon ascendente sulle donne e nonostante non ne abbia cercate, ho tradito mia moglie due volte*. Entrambe sono scaturite da un'amicizia di fondo, poi sfociata in una notte di sesso. I*n entrambi i casi si è troncato perchè da parte altrui stava nascendo qualcosa di più che uno sfogo fisico.*
> *A mia moglie tengo tantissimo, è la donna che voglio accanto per invecchiare*,
> *E' solamente che a volte è davvero dura e vorrei davvero potermi lasciar andare e lasciar scorrere i miei sensi senza voler costruire qualcosa che non sia più che una buona amicizia.* Forse verrò giudicato male, ma ho davvero cercato in ogni modo di resistere, ma non è affatto facile...


IO leggo:
sono sposato ma non scopo, piaccio, voglio trovare una scopamica che non metta di mezzo l'ammmmore per lasciar scorrere i miei sensi ma senza rompere che non ho alcuna intenzione di separarmi.
No problem.
Basta essere chiari, no? Il solito approccio già visto e stravisto.
Non scopo con mia moglie, non posso dire che siamo in crisi se no le amanti mi si appiccicano sperando chissachè, racconto che è malata così ho la stessa scusa ma senza dover parlare di ammmmore. Ho visto che qui ci sono alcune che non fanno sesso e pertanto mi sembra il posto giusto per trovare qualcosa.
Poi ha corretto il tiro perché ha visto che non incontrava...
Per me non è un problema, ma mi sembrava abbastanza chiaro il primo post...
Qui si cucca poco e si parla troppo... temo.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> IO leggo:
> sono sposato ma non scopo, piaccio, voglio trovare una scopamica che non metta di mezzo l'ammmmore per lasciar scorrere i miei sensi ma senza rompere che non ho alcuna intenzione di separarmi.
> No problem.
> Basta essere chiari, no? Il solito approccio già visto e stravisto.
> ...


Beh ma è così come il neretto sottolineato scritto da subito,, è dichiarazione confessoria.

Più di così cosa deve scrivere una persona che "legittimamente" si presenta in forum con una esigenza specifica, autonoma e indipendente dal suo contesto familiare?

A me pare chiarissimo, e peraltro fuori da ogni sorta di giudizio


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh ma è così come il neretto sottolineato scritto da subito,, è dichiarazione confessoria.
> 
> Più di così cosa deve scrivere una persona che "legittimamente" si presenta in forum con una esigenza specifica, autonoma e indipendente dal suo contesto familiare?
> 
> A me pare chiarissimo, e peraltro fuori da ogni sorta di giudizio


Anche a me.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a sto giro @_Brunetta_ @_Skorpio_ e forse @_danny_ non ci avete capito na mazza
> 
> vi siete nascosti dietro al concetto di malattia esasperandolo... dalla malattia si puo' guarire e nessun malato ha il diritto di usare l'alibi "ah ma io sono stata male" per negare una relazione affettiva
> se no a me il dubbio che lei non lo ami veramente mi viene ... magari lo stima ma non lo ama... e non ha il coraggio di dirglielo che da malati si diventa straordinariamente egoisti


Quoto
Se c'è desiderio si fa amore anche prima delle 3 settimane dall’intervento, anche per patologie importanti. Anche io ho il forte sospetto che si tratta di un calo di desiderio della moglie. Forse mi sono persa qualcosa, non so ancora che malatia ha la moglie, ma so di certo che dopo interventi molto seri , ancora con i fili addosso si può fare amore se si vuole. 
Da quello che ho capito anche prima dei problemi di salute c’è stato un calo del desiderio.
Dai non si può imporre ad un uomo a 40 anni di andare in pensione. Poi ci sono mogli che stanche , dopo cesareo, più allattamento che per tenere insieme un matrimonio non dicono mai di no e nello stesso tempo lui tradisce. 
A me sembra un calo di desiderio...


----------



## random (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma lui lo sta dicendo in prospettiva ...



Ma mica poi tanto. Con le altre ci è già stato, quindi parla del presente e del passato e non solo di un futuro che non si sa se e quando verrà. Anche perchè la moglie è al secondo intervento e non credo che nonostante le rassicurazioni dei medici non abbia timore che ne dovrà affrontare un terzo. Non è facile dare rassicurazioni agli altri in quei momenti.


----------



## Serafina (10 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto
> Se c'è desiderio si fa amore anche prima delle 3 settimane dall’intervento, anche per patologie importanti. Anche io ho il forte sospetto che si tratta di un calo di desiderio della moglie. Forse mi sono persa qualcosa, non so ancora che malatia ha la moglie, ma so di certo che dopo interventi molto seri , ancora con i fili addosso si può fare amore se si vuole.
> Da quello che ho capito anche prima dei problemi di salute c’è stato un calo del desiderio.
> Dai non si può imporre ad un uomo a 40 anni di andare in pensione. Poi ci sono mogli che stanche , dopo cesareo, più allattamento che per tenere insieme un matrimonio non dicono mai di no e nello stesso tempo lui tradisce.
> A me sembra un calo di desiderio...


 L'amante di mio marito, la donna sana e bella, fa sesso con suo marito tutti i giorni, beato lui, e con mio marito quando poteva. Io invece nisba...con i postumi della chemio, tra un conato e l'altro, mi sentivo poco atletica, seducente e per essere onesta, mi vergognavo anche un po' di non avere tutte le cosette dove dovevano essere. Rido. Mi ci è voluto un anno per guardarmi allo specchio e sentirmi attrente, sensuale, pronta. 
Il sesso non è solo penetrazione, è filosofia. A ben guardare è abban/dono del sé. Ma se non c'è un sé che vuoi donare?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2018)

Serafina ha detto:


> L'amante di mio marito, la donna sana e bella, fa sesso con suo marito tutti i giorni, beato lui, e con mio marito quando poteva. Io invece nisba...con i postumi della chemio, tra un conato e l'altro, mi sentivo poco atletica, seducente e per essere onesta, mi vergognavo anche un po' di non avere tutte le cosette dove dovevano essere. Rido. Mi ci è voluto un anno per guardarmi allo specchio e sentirmi attrente, sensuale, pronta.
> Il sesso non è solo penetrazione, è filosofia. A ben guardare è abban/dono del sé. Ma se non c'è un sé che vuoi donare?


Io ho tutta la comprensione per una malattia importante ... e lì che si dimostra l’amore. In quei momenti è difficile o impossibile pensare a fare amore. Ma, non so ancora cosa ha avuto sua moglie. Quindi per questo che dal mio punto di vista (il mio passato) da moglie che ha avuto un cesareo, allattavo, da sola con il bambino e mai a dire di no... mentre lui già tradiva. E senza nessun rimpianto. Giriamo intorno ma non sappiamo cosa ha avuto la moglie. Quindi rischiamo di dare giudizi sbagliati. Ma mi sembra che il calo del desiderio c’era prima della malattia. Quindi ...


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Serafina ha detto:


> L'amante di mio marito, la donna sana e bella, fa sesso con suo marito tutti i giorni, beato lui, e con mio marito quando poteva. Io invece nisba...con i postumi della chemio, tra un conato e l'altro, mi sentivo poco atletica, seducente e per essere onesta, mi vergognavo anche un po' di non avere tutte le cosette dove dovevano essere. Rido. Mi ci è voluto un anno per guardarmi allo specchio e sentirmi attrente, sensuale, pronta.
> Il sesso non è solo penetrazione, è filosofia. A ben guardare è abban/dono del sé. Ma se non c'è un sé che vuoi donare?


:up::up:


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2018)

Serafina ha detto:


> L'amante di mio marito, la donna sana e bella, fa sesso con suo marito tutti i giorni, beato lui, e con mio marito quando poteva. Io invece nisba...con i postumi della chemio, tra un conato e l'altro, mi sentivo poco atletica, seducente e per essere onesta, mi vergognavo anche un po' di non avere tutte le cosette dove dovevano essere. Rido. Mi ci è voluto un anno per guardarmi allo specchio e sentirmi attrente, sensuale, pronta.
> Il sesso non è solo penetrazione, è filosofia. A ben guardare è abban/dono del sé. Ma se non c'è un sé che vuoi donare?


quello che non si riesce a capire è che ogni tanto anche chi assiste chi sta male seriamente ha bisogno di calore e conforto.

magari tuo marito è stato semplicemente uno stronzo egoista, ma non escludere che pure lui avesse bisogno di energia positiva, per potertela poi donare.

tuo marito sarebbe stato imperdonabile se avesse preteso da te sesso quando ti sentivi uno schifo o fisicamente non eri in grado di farlo.  e soprattutto, mi pare di capire che tu a tuo marito non hai certo prospettato un futuro di castità e penitenza.

Blu alla fine vorrebbe solo sentirsi dire dalla moglie che alla fine del tunnel, ci sarà il sole, anche per la coppia come amanti, nel senso buono del termine.


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

Madonna non pensavo di poter suscitare così tanti commenti. Cerco di chiarire alcune cose, che magari per la fretta non ho specificato, portando magari fuori strada. In primo luogo (nonostante l’abbia scritto) il problema non è in questo momento, dato che come è stato giustamente detto da qualcuno sia la situazione, sia il tempo (anche mentale) non c’è. È una situazione che si è verificata in modo pesante in questi ultimi due anni. Cosa vorrei? Poter tornare con lei ad essere una coppia a 360 gradi, sesso compreso. Non mi sembra di chiedere una cosa così fuori dal mondo. Mi sono sfogato qui pensando di poter trovare persone che potrebbero aver vissuto situazioni simili, e sentire il loro punto di vista. Apprezzo comunque punti di vista differenti, anche se in alcuni casi completamente fuori strada. Non pensavo di dover specificare il fatto di non averla mai lasciata sola, di averla sempre sostenuta in tutto e per tutto, del fatto che lei è sempre venuta al primo posto, assieme ai figli. Tra il mettermi il cuore in pace e cercarmi scopate facili e cercare di suoerare questo problema, provandole tutte, sceglieró sempre la seconda. Quello che vorrei e scarlet e fiammetta penso lo abbiano capito è trovare dall’altra parte (di nuovo, quando sarà il momento) la disponibilità e la voglia di affrontare questo ostacolo. Poi magari non sarà possibile, ma vorrei tentarle tutte.


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che non si riesce a capire è che ogni tanto anche chi assiste chi sta male seriamente ha bisogno di calore e conforto.
> 
> magari tuo marito è stato semplicemente uno stronzo egoista, ma non escludere che pure lui avesse bisogno di energia positiva, per potertela poi donare.
> 
> ...


Già..


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Cosa vorrei? *Poter tornare con lei ad essere una coppia a 360 gradi, sesso compreso*. Non mi sembra di chiedere una cosa così fuori dal mondo.
> Tra il mettermi il cuore in pace e cercarmi scopate facili e cercare di suoerare questo problema, provandole tutte, sceglieró sempre la seconda. *Quello che vorrei* è* trovare dall’altra parte (di nuovo, quando sarà il momento) la disponibilità e la voglia di affrontare questo ostacolo*. Poi magari non sarà possibile, ma vorrei tentarle tutte.


Ti sei fatto un'idea dei motivi per cui tua moglie si è dimostrata così poco interessata a fare sesso con te?
E' importante, per te,  la risposta.


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto un'idea dei motivi per cui tua moglie si è dimostrata così poco interessata a fare sesso con te?
> E' importante, per te,  la risposta.


è importante ....ma decisamente più importante è sapere se ha intenzione di far qualcosa al riguardo


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ma può decidere di non essere più attratta per varie ragioni da chi ha accanto.
> E a quel punto occorrerebbe capire quali sono queste ragioni per tentare di porre rimedio.
> Altrimenti, si cerca fuori.
> ...


appunto 
se la ragione fosse in
realta' non ti amo piu' e la frase che gli ha detto secondo implicitamente lo conferma 
direi che lei debba esser  
chiara ...piu' avanti lo sara' presumo


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Io un'idea ce l'ho.
Le coppie nascono tutte come un collettore di piaceri.
L'uscita a cena, il weekend alle terme, la vacanza al mare, il sesso quotidiano.
Poi pian piano si introducono dei doveri.
La casa da pulire, il reddito da condividere, i programmi tv da scegliere insieme, le motivazioni da portare quando si vuole uscire.
Arrivano i figli e i doveri verso gli altri aumentano.
Arriva una malattia e le richieste diventano insostenibili.
La coppia da collettore di piacere è diventato solo un posto dove si condividono i doveri.
E quando si esigono i piaceri sembra quasi di pronunciare un'eresia.
_Ma come? Con tutto quello che abbiamo da fare dobbiamo perdere tempo per pensare a "noi"? Ansia. Ansia._
Arrivati a quel punto, quando il piacere non rientra più tra le priorità, in coppia, malgrado tutto sembri perfetto, non si sta più bene. Quando i messaggi al telefono diventano solo cose del tipo "Passi tu a prendere XX? Prendo io il pane." "Torna presto che dobbiamo fare la spesa" pretendere sesso decente e piacevole è anche troppo.
Bisognerebbe. alleggerire le coppie. Non portare tutti i problemi _dentro: _ma come si fa?
I figli richiedono dei genitori, la spesa va fatta, lavorare si lavora in due, qualcuno deve cucinare, stirare, lavare i piatti.
Se si va in vacanza si incrociano le dita sperando che nessuno dei due figli si ammali... ma quando sono piccoli accade quasi sempre. 
Come si fa, quindi?
Tutti abbiamo voglia di leggerezza. 
Come fare per riportarla nella famiglia?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto
> se la ragione fosse in
> realta' non ti amo piu' e la frase che gli ha detto secondo implicitamente lo conferma
> direi che lei debba esser
> chiara ...piu' avanti lo sara' presumo


Ma se già per la signora era un accessorio, con i problemi fisici,  il sesso blu può andarlo a cercarlo in altri lidi, che con la mogliera,se ci sarà, sarà in modalità devo.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> è importante ....ma decisamente più importante è sapere se ha intenzione di far qualcosa al riguardo


La risposta è la stessa, anche se la domanda è diversa.


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io un'idea ce l'ho.
> Le coppie nascono tutte come un collettore di piaceri.
> L'uscita a cena, il weekend alle terme, la vacanza al mare, il sesso quotidiano.
> Poi pian piano si introducono dei doveri.
> ...



...se vuoi tiro fuori il mio lato misogino......giusto per farmi dare il colpo di grazia da [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto un'idea dei motivi per cui tua moglie si è dimostrata così poco interessata a fare sesso con te?
> E' importante, per te,  la risposta.


ma non e' che li deve immaginare lui eeehh ... e' lei che deve esplicitare ed esser chiara

chiamasi dialogo 
ovvio che lei motivazioni ne ha 
pure consolidate visti che ha gia' annunciato che per lei va bene cosi 
il perche' vero lo sa solo lei 
 in futuro magari lo chiarira' anche a lui


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...se vuoi tiro fuori il mio lato misogino......giusto per farmi dare il colpo di grazia da @_Brunetta_ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fai pure...:sonar:


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La risposta è la stessa, anche se la domanda è diversa.


no....
la risposta alla prima può essere un mezzo per tentare di risolvere la seconda, ma i fattori "tra il dire e il fare" sono tanti.....


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non e' che li deve immaginare lui eeehh ... e' lei che deve esplicitare ed esser chiara
> 
> chiamasi dialogo
> ovvio che lei motivazioni ne ha
> ...


Il dialogo parte anche dal tentare di comprendere l'altro e la situazione al di là delle parole che può dire.
Non tutto si può dire, non tutto può risultare accettabile.
E la risposta può essere anche un banalissimo "Non ho voglia. Non so perché ma non mi interessa più farlo", che è un classico.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> no....
> la risposta alla prima può essere un mezzo per tentare di risolvere la seconda, ma i fattori "tra il dire e il fare" sono tanti.....


Mediamente non ci si aspetta con una donna in una coppia di poter dialogare sempre alla pari. Non usiamo linguaggi simili e vediamo cose diverse troppe volte. La cosa è reciproca, ovviamente.
Intuire è già difficile, andare oltre a quello che viene detto è già tanto.
Bisogna che lei abbia molta fiducia e stima perché condivida la sua visione delle cose, se ne ha una.
Spesso quando si arriva all'astinenza non si ha più né fiducia né stima e neppure tanta voglia di condividere.
Non so se è questo il caso o c'entri qualcosa con noi, ma spesso va così.
Si va avanti, magari anche serenamente, ma avendo messo da parte la complicità di un tempo.
Spesso casa e figli prendono il posto del marito nelle priorità. Il marito è un buon compagno, aiuta, porta a casa lo stipendio e guida l'auto quando si fanno i viaggi lunghi. Senza sarebbe un casino.
Di solito lo si capisce prima ancora di chiedere. Anche perché chi mai risponderebbe "Mi servi".


----------



## Serafina (10 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che non si riesce a capire è che ogni tanto anche chi assiste chi sta male seriamente ha bisogno di calore e conforto.
> 
> magari tuo marito è stato semplicemente uno stronzo egoista, ma non escludere che pure lui avesse bisogno di energia positiva, per potertela poi donare.
> 
> ...


Il sole c'è stato, il sesso anche, pure meglio di prima. Avevo tanta vita da recuperare, ma non si può mica far statistica della mia storia perché il caro marito a distanza di due mesi c'è ricascato. Il sesso dunque era la scaturigine dei suoi affanni? Se diamo per assiomatico il fatto che la mancanza di sesso (sebbene circoscritto in un periodo definito) sia una attenuante rischiamo di prendere una cantonata paurosa.


----------



## LipScarlett (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ma può decidere di non essere più attratta per varie ragioni da chi ha accanto.
> E a quel punto occorrerebbe capire quali sono queste ragioni per tentare di porre rimedio.
> Altrimenti, si cerca fuori.
> ...




Io sinceramente non ci ho letto questo.
vero pure che ognuno tende a leggere quello che vuole o che vorrebbe.
E sarà anche vero che tendo ad essere sempre aperta a cercar di capire ogni punto di vista o situazioni...ma qui ci vedo più che altro un compatimento verso la situazione di lei e una chiusura verso di lui.
che poi per esperienza, la compassione da malata è la cosa peggiore che può esserci.
il fatto che lui voglia parlarne con lei dimostra che non la considera una malattia che cammina...ma una donna. La sua donna.
A netto dei tradimenti.
Perché se cercasse solo quello sarebbe facile trovarlo altrove.
Tendiamo tutti a dimenticare che siamo esseri umani.. con esigenze diverse...modi diversi di reagire...che facciamo errori ...che proviamo emozioni...e che le gestiamo e le esterniamo in modo diverso.
A questo serve il dialogo e il confronto.
Dialogo che lei ha negato ribadendo che sta bene così e quella è la porta.


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente non ci si aspetta con una donna in una coppia di poter dialogare sempre alla pari. Non usiamo linguaggi simili e vediamo cose diverse troppe volte. La cosa è reciproca, ovviamente.
> Intuire è già difficile, andare oltre a quello che viene detto è già tanto.
> Bisogna che lei abbia molta fiducia e stima perché condivida la sua visione delle cose, se ne ha una.
> Spesso quando si arriva all'astinenza non si ha più né fiducia né stima e neppure tanta voglia di condividere.
> ...


Ok, capito.....tagliamocelo.......


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ok, capito.....tagliamocelo.......


Che fanno tutti?
Tre alternative: Youporn, amante, separazione.
Alle donne invece di solito basta l'amante.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> I
> Dialogo che lei ha negato ribadendo che *sta bene così e quella è la porta*.


Anche questa è una risposta, molto chiara.
Non è un problema di lei, non lo è più.
E' un problema solo di lui che lei non vuole risolvere.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche questa è una risposta, molto chiara.
> Non è un problema di lei, non lo è più.
> E' un problema solo di lui che lei non vuole risolvere.


Appunto. Vedi che la malattia non c'entra Nulla e lui ha tutti il diritto di essere incazzato ?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente non ci si aspetta con una donna in una coppia di poter dialogare sempre alla pari. Non usiamo linguaggi simili e vediamo cose diverse troppe volte. La cosa è reciproca, ovviamente.
> Intuire è già difficile, andare oltre a quello che viene detto è già tanto.
> Bisogna che lei abbia molta fiducia e stima perché condivida la sua visione delle cose, se ne ha una.
> Spesso quando si arriva all'astinenza non si ha più né fiducia né stima e neppure tanta voglia di condividere.
> ...


Tristezza 
Sopratutto essere convinti che sia “normale” che le cose vadano così e rassegnarsi


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto. Vedi che la malattia non c'entra Nulla e lui ha tutti il diritto di essere incazzato ?


Magari la malattia è il motivo per cui ha risposto così.
Non lo so. E' compito di lui intuirlo. Ci deve arrivare, è lui che conosce sua moglie.
In ogni caso, sì, comprendo che possa essere incazzato.
Ma mi sembra che comunque la soluzione l'abbia già esplicitata nel primo post.
Si può risolvere anche così, se a lui sta bene.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tristezza
> Sopratutto essere convinti che sia “normale” che le cose vadano così e rassegnarsi


Dipende dalle priorità della coppia..


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende dalle priorità della coppia..


Sicuramente. Non parlare s me di priorità 
Ma questo non cancella la tristezza della rassegnazione. Ecco io a quella non voglio cedere


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tristezza
> Sopratutto essere convinti che sia “normale” che le cose vadano così e rassegnarsi


In tutte le coppie dopo un po' si arriva a usare l'altro.
Triste è triste, ma la coppia dopo anni non è più fonte di leggerezza.
E quel bisogno di essere leggeri però resta in ognuno di noi.
Tempo fa ero uscito con una che mi raccontò, a grandi linee proprio di questo.
Di quel momento della sua vita in cui nella vita coniugale erano entrati tanti problemi e doveri.
E del suo bisogno di leggerezza conseguente. 
A me piaceva un casino, e me ne rendevo conto sempre di più, ma in quel momento io avevo un problema importante. Avevo trovato mia moglie in motel. Ricordi?
E non ero certo dell'umore giusto, anche se tentai di essere leggero tutto il tempo.
Un'occasione mancata, ma non era il momento. Anche a me sono piaciute altre persone al di fuori e anch'io ho sentito in altre occasioni questa sensazione di relazionarmi in maniera leggera, che rendeva ancor più pesante quello che avevo a casa all'epoca.
Questo per dire che nessuno è santo. Le voglie le abbiamo tutti, poi si decide ugualmente di non percorrere certe strade per opportunità.
Ora siamo qua. Mia moglie è molto più serena, ma le cose da fare restano ugualmente. 
Il tempo per noi è limitato di conseguenza, ma lei è ritornata a essere dolce e tenera con me. E' un passo avanti non da poco.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In tutte le coppie dopo un po' si arriva a usare l'altro.
> Triste è triste, ma la coppia dopo anni non è più fonte di leggerezza.
> E quel bisogno di essere leggeri però resta in ognuno di noi.
> Tempo fa ero uscito con una che mi raccontò, a grandi linee proprio di questo.
> ...


Non tutte le coppie sono così
Ci piace crederlo per giustificare la nostra realtà


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non tutte le coppie sono così
> Ci piace crederlo per giustificare la nostra realtà


Io ne conosco parecchie con i genitori di scuola e con gli amici.
Un'idea me la son fatta.
Ovvio che non è la stessa dei trentenni e che c'è qualche coppia che ne esce bene.
Le crisi le hanno avute tutti.


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che fanno tutti?
> Tre alternative: Youporn, amante, separazione.
> Alle donne invece di solito basta l'amante.


....fatte tutte, in quest'ordine preciso


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....fatte tutte, in quest'ordine preciso


:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche questa è una risposta, molto chiara.
> Non è un problema di lei, non lo è più.
> E' un problema solo di lui che lei non vuole risolvere.


ooohh quindi possiamo smettere di santificarla ... allelujaaa


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ooohh quindi possiamo smettere di santificarla ... allelujaaa


Uhm... non vedo santi, qua.
Vedo due persone che hanno esigenze personali diverse.
E non si incontrano.


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto un'idea dei motivi per cui tua moglie si è dimostrata così poco interessata a fare sesso con te?
> E' importante, per te,  la risposta.


Ho anche pensato non le piacessi più, ma non è così.

Io credo che uno dei motivi principali sia stato l'impatto psicologico di quello che le è capitato. 

Io accetto l'idea che un medico, un terapeuta, possa dire "non c'è niente da fare", quello che non accetto è il non metterla tra le priorità dal suo punto di vista. In questo preciso momento è normale che non lo sia, ed io non lo pretendo (però mi si conceda almeno uno sfogo su un forum!) .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a sto giro @_Brunetta_ @_Skorpio_ e forse @_danny_ non ci avete capito na mazza
> 
> vi siete nascosti dietro al concetto di malattia esasperandolo... dalla malattia si puo' guarire e nessun malato ha il diritto di usare l'alibi "ah ma io sono stata male" per negare una relazione affettiva
> se no a me il dubbio che lei non lo ami veramente mi viene ... magari lo stima ma non lo ama... e non ha il coraggio di dirglielo che da malati si diventa straordinariamente egoisti


Proietti pure tu.
Non siamo tutti uguali. Non tutti reagiscono come te e hanno il diritto di farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta per questo.
> infatti il mio primo intervento suggeriva di parlare con lei e chiedere l'aiuto di uno psicologo.
> Lo capisco per carità di Dio .
> quello che non capisco è farsi scudo della malattia per non voler neanche parlarne....soprattutto quando la malattia non è più presente.
> ...


Quello che non capisco soprattutto è perché dire quello che dovrebbe fare lei ...parlando con lui.
Lui ha già questo punto di vista, ovvero lui vorrebbe delle cose da lei (Intanto ha scopato in giro però...) ma noi (boh è quello che faccio io, poi ognuno fa come gli pare) dovremmo fargli vedere il punto di vista di lei.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ho anche pensato non le piacessi più, ma non è così.
> 
> *Io credo che uno dei motivi principali sia stato l'impatto psicologico di quello che le è capitato.
> *
> Io accetto l'idea che un medico, un terapeuta, possa dire "non c'è niente da fare", quello che non accetto è il non metterla tra le priorità dal suo punto di vista. In questo preciso momento è normale che non lo sia, ed io non lo pretendo (però mi si conceda almeno uno sfogo su un forum!) .


Anch'io lo credo.
E ritengo che sentirsi sotto pressione per la questione sesso sia controproducente. Per te.
E' naturale che in una situazione di malessere psicologico non ci si voglia caricare di quelli che si ritengono problemi altrui.
Semplicemente perché non ce la si fa.
Non ce la fai tu, non ce la fa lei.
E' troppo pesante per entrambi. 
Ognuno deve caricarsi dei suoi problemi e gestirseli, almeno fino a quando non rientrerete in forze per ritrovare un'armonia tra voi che ora è ostacolata dalla vostra situazione.
Non ti dico che tutto tornerò come prima, ma che non sarà facile uscirne, non basta il dialogo in questi casi, non basta chiarirsi, promettersi, aspettarsi.
Questo serve solo quando la "testa" funziona.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Due figli. Una di 3 anni e l'altro di 8, che già sono un bell'impegno.
> Moglie che da due anni a questa parte ha importanti problemi di salute tanto da richiedere interventi chirurgici e da non riuscire a camminare. Entrambi lavorano. Un marito in questi casi si rimbocca le maniche, aiuta la moglie per tutte le cose che non riesce più a fare, anche supplendo come genitore ove necessario. I bambini da portare e prendere a scuola, la cena da preparare, i piatti da lavare, il bucato da fare e stendere, le cose da stirare, i bagni da pulire, i pavimenti da lavare, la spesa  etc etc.
> Già in una situazione normale riuscire a trovare del tempo per la coppia con due figli e lavorando entrambi è quasi un miracolo. Se sei fortunato i bimbi si addormentano alle 21, altrimenti sei come me hai una figlia che sta sveglia fino alle 23/24 e non c'è verso di modificare quest'orario. E a 3 anni ricordo che ci svegliava di notte, quindi il problema reale, tangibile era "dormire", e poi parlare, avere del tempo per fare discorsi da adulti, da soli,non fare "sesso". Per me era giocoforza farlo quando riuscivamo ad avere tempo, ossia sempre verso mezzanotte, rubando ore al nostro sonno. Alternative non ce n'erano, ma si sceglie di essere genitori e lo si mette in conto. E con l'avanzare dell'età (loro) è sempre peggio. Crescono e richiedono più tempo e quel tempo è anche il tuo, quello di cui un tempo si nutriva la coppia. E nel frattempo abbiamo avuto i nostri problemi, la perdita dei genitori di mia moglie e tante altre cose che hanno richiesto la nostra presenza. Ma questa è la vita comune familiare di oggi, di cui magari parleremo in un altro thread. Nulla di speciale, è la vita di quasi tutti i quarantenni di oggi con figli.
> Lui che esordisce dicendo di averla tradita e che "vorrebbe lasciarsi andare  e lasciar scorrere i suoi sensi senza voler costruire qualcosa che non sia più che una buona amicizia" e che "si assolverebbe se si trovasse in una situazione in cui cede" non dimostra di accettare quella vita o di volerla migliorare, ma di essere disponibile ed essere già stato disposto a trovare un'alternativa.
> ...


Chissà se in un sito con quel nome trovo qualcuna con cui lasciar scorrere...


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io lo credo.
> E ritengo che sentirsi sotto pressione per la questione sesso sia controproducente. Per te.
> E' naturale che in una situazione di malessere psicologico non ci si voglia caricare di quelli che si ritengono problemi altrui.
> Semplicemente perché non ce la si fa.
> ...


Hai detto cose molto giuste specie descrivendo la vita pratica di ogni giorno. Io lo so che non basterà il dialogo fine a sè stesso, c'è bisogno di consapevolezza, ma anche di coraggio e voglia di superare l'ostacolo. Questo intervento dovrebbe aver risolto quello che era un grosso problema, poi seguirà un periodo di assestamento e questo lo metto tranquillamente in conto. Parte di quella gestione di cui parli è stato anche sfogarmi in un forum infatti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ho tutta la comprensione per una malattia importante ... e lì che si dimostra l’amore. In quei momenti è difficile o impossibile pensare a fare amore. Ma, non so ancora cosa ha avuto sua moglie. Quindi per questo che dal mio punto di vista (il mio passato) da moglie che ha avuto un cesareo, allattavo, da sola con il bambino e mai a dire di no... mentre lui già tradiva. E senza nessun rimpianto. Giriamo intorno ma *non sappiamo cosa ha avuto la moglie. *Quindi rischiamo di dare giudizi sbagliati. Ma mi sembra che il calo del desiderio c’era prima della malattia. Quindi ...


Già perché nessuno ha pensato di chiederglielo? :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che non si riesce a capire è che ogni tanto anche chi assiste chi sta male seriamente ha bisogno di calore e conforto.
> 
> magari tuo marito è stato semplicemente uno stronzo egoista, ma non escludere che pure lui avesse bisogno di energia positiva, per potertela poi donare.
> 
> ...


Poverino aveva bisogno di conforto!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io un'idea ce l'ho.
> Le coppie nascono tutte come un collettore di piaceri.
> L'uscita a cena, il weekend alle terme, la vacanza al mare, il sesso quotidiano.
> Poi pian piano si introducono dei doveri.
> ...


Maturità e principio di realtà sono i grandi assenti. Ovunque.


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poverino aveva bisogno di conforto!


sì.   aveva bisogno di conforto, come aveva bisogno di mangiare, bere e dormire.    le necessità primarie non vengono meno quando assisti qualcuno e non sminuiscono il valore di quello che fai.

che poi per te il sesso sia un mistero, lo so.    ma quello che vale per te non vale per tutti, non sei l'Entropia.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   aveva bisogno di conforto, come aveva bisogno di mangiare, bere e dormire.    le necessità primarie non vengono meno quando assisti qualcuno e non sminuiscono il valore di quello che fai.
> 
> che poi per te il sesso sia un mistero, lo so.    ma quello che vale per te non vale per tutti, non sei l'Entropia.


Il sesso non è un bisogno primario.
Mi dispiace.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   aveva bisogno di conforto, come aveva bisogno di mangiare, bere e dormire.    le necessità primarie non vengono meno quando assisti qualcuno e non sminuiscono il valore di quello che fai.
> 
> che poi per te il sesso sia un mistero, lo so.    ma quello che vale per te non vale per tutti, non sei l'Entropia.


Il problema è che ha tradito


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso non è un bisogno primario.
> Mi dispiace.


per te non lo è, per il resto del mondo sì.   so che per te questo è incomprensibile.   

ma se hai mai assistito qualcuno gravemente malato o in fin di vita, sai che a fine giornata qualcuno che ti abbracci o ti baci persino, diventa importante come respirare.

sentirsi dire dalla propria moglie che la vita è meravigliosa e che lei sta bene così, anche senza sesso, è un colpo al cuore.

ma anche questo per te è incomprensibile.  lo so.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso non è un bisogno primario.
> Mi dispiace.


Presumo che per questo tuo marito sia andato per molti lidi


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maturità e principio di realtà sono i grandi assenti. Ovunque.


Sì, perché non sono sufficienti a sostenere le persone all'interno della coppia.
Il sacrificio richiesto era forse sopportabile ai tempi in cui la religione concedeva una "seconda possibilità" in un altro mondo, ora per noi materialisti moderni non vi è alcun supporto.
Se la vita è solo adesione a un principio di realtà diventa per molti insopportabile.
Non tutti hanno lavori gratificanti, vite appaganti, soldi da spendere per bilanciare.
Si arriva a chiedersi se il senso della vita sia fare lo stesso lavoro tutti i giorni sperando di non morire di tumore prima di arrivare alla pensione, il tutto senza che qualcuno ci faccia sentire qualcosa di più che non un essere utile a qualcosa.
Quando senti che la figlia di una che conosci, una bella ragazza con un buon percorso scolastico, lavora 7 giorni su 7 in un centro commerciale 16 ore alla settimana con turni variabili quindi senza alcuna possibilità di fare un secondo lavoro, contratto a tempo determinato per almeno 4 anni, inizio come stagista, a 300 euro al mese... beh, qualche domanda sull'opportunità di essere sempre realista e maturo te la fai.
Un premio. Da qualche parte ci deve essere, venendo a mancare il Paradiso.


----------



## random (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, perché non sono sufficienti a sostenere le persone all'interno della coppia.
> Il sacrificio richiesto era forse sopportabile ai tempi in cui la religione concedeva una "seconda possibilità" in un altro mondo, ora per noi materialisti moderni non vi è alcun supporto.
> Se la vita è solo adesione a un principio di realtà diventa per molti insopportabile.
> Non tutti hanno lavori gratificanti, vite appaganti, soldi da spendere per bilanciare.
> ...



Ed anche se fila tutto liscio, arriverai comunque solo ad essere un vecchio.


----------



## random (10 Aprile 2018)

Dal punto di vista di una persona malata, che non ce la fa neanche ad andare al bagno da sola, che ha subito due interventi e non sa se dovrà subirne altri in futuro, che ha due figli piccoli, una richiesta di sesso da parte del coniuge mi manderebbe nel panico più completo e totale. La risposta, (mia), sarebbe, verosimilmente, che io non ce la posso fare. Ma darei carta bianca all'altro/a, purchè non mi abbandoni. E gli direi che la nostra vita è perfetta anche per questo. Scopa con chi vuoi, ma dopo torna qui e non ci abbandonare. Io lo vedo come un messaggio disperato da parte di una donna disperata.


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista di una persona malata, che non ce la fa neanche ad andare al bagno da sola, che ha subito due interventi e non sa se dovrà subirne altri in futuro, che ha due figli piccoli, una richiesta di sesso da parte del coniuge mi manderebbe nel panico più completo e totale. La risposta, (mia), sarebbe, verosimilmente, che io non ce la posso fare. Ma darei carta bianca all'altro/a, purchè non mi abbandoni. E gli direi che la nostra vita è perfetta anche per questo. Scopa con chi vuoi, ma dopo torna qui e non ci abbandonare. Io lo vedo come un messaggio disperato da parte di una donna disperata.


è possibile ma non certo.    quello che non è abbastanza chiaro è che non è le cose siano sempre filate lisce e di colpo il dramma.    una disarmonia magari dettata da una mancanza di corretta comunicazione, c'era da prima.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Madonna non pensavo di poter suscitare così tanti commenti. Cerco di chiarire alcune cose, che magari per la fretta non ho specificato, portando magari fuori strada. In primo luogo (nonostante l’abbia scritto) il problema non è in questo momento, dato che come è stato giustamente detto da qualcuno sia la situazione, sia il tempo (anche mentale) non c’è. È una situazione che si è verificata in modo pesante in questi ultimi due anni. Cosa vorrei? Poter tornare con lei ad essere una coppia a 360 gradi, sesso compreso. Non mi sembra di chiedere una cosa così fuori dal mondo. Mi sono sfogato qui pensando di poter trovare persone che potrebbero aver vissuto situazioni simili, e sentire il loro punto di vista. Apprezzo comunque punti di vista differenti, anche se in alcuni casi completamente fuori strada. Non pensavo di dover specificare il fatto di non averla mai lasciata sola, di averla sempre sostenuta in tutto e per tutto, del fatto che lei è sempre venuta al primo posto, assieme ai figli. Tra il mettermi il cuore in pace e cercarmi scopate facili e cercare di suoerare questo problema, provandole tutte, sceglieró sempre la seconda. Quello che vorrei e scarlet e fiammetta penso lo abbiano capito è trovare dall’altra parte (di nuovo, quando sarà il momento) la disponibilità e la voglia di affrontare questo ostacolo. Poi magari non sarà possibile, ma vorrei tentarle tutte.


Quello che tu richiedi a lei, è chiaro, e anche legittimo, più o meno: torniamo a fare ANCHE il sesso, come in una coppia normale ANCHE si fa.

Quello che non appare chiaro è se ti manca il sesso NELLA tua coppia (e quindi lo desideri CON la tua compagna e solo con lei) oppure ti manca il sesso (e basta)

E sarebbero entrambe esigenze legittime, benintesi

Ma non appare chiaro quale delle due.

La tua frase sul sognare una persona con cui fare sesso senza altre implicazioni che escano dalla semplice amicizia, stante il tuo desiderio ben espresso  di "invecchiare" comunque con tua moglie, farebbe propendere per la seconda ipotesi, almeno a me.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso non è un bisogno primario.
> Mi dispiace.


Sicuramente non lo è, però come tutte le cose piacevoli della vita se c'è è molto, molto meglio.
E soprattutto quando viene a mancare sicuramente si soffre della privazione.
E' una parte importante della vita. Non si muore senza, però, secondo me, si vive male.
Un abbraccio con una persona che ti desideri e ti vuole bene è uno dei piaceri più grandi della vita, godere insieme a lei altrettanto. Condividere la propria intimità con quella di un'altra uno dei momenti più belli, una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non lo è, però come tutte le cose piacevoli della vita se c'è è molto, molto meglio.
> E soprattutto quando viene a mancare sicuramente si soffre della privazione.
> E' una parte importante della vita. Non si muore senza, però, secondo me, si vive male.
> Un abbraccio con una persona che ti desideri e ti vuole bene è uno dei piaceri più grandi della vita, godere insieme a lei altrettanto. Condividere la propria intimità con quella di un'altra uno dei momenti più belli, una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere.


Tutto vero Danny, ma "il sesso" non può essere considerato un bisogno primario, e cioè legato alla sopravvivenza dell'individuo

Altrimenti il marocchino che  acciuffa la liceale alla stazione e la scopa, verrebbe nemmeno fermato dalla polizia, in quanto soddisfaceva chiaramente un bisogno primario (eccheccazzo)

Se facciamo "passare" il messaggio, va benissimo

Basta poi prendersene le conseguenze di ricaduta a ogni libello senza stupirsi, ne scandalizzarsi


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Non parlare s me di priorità
> Ma questo non cancella la tristezza della rassegnazione. Ecco io a quella non voglio cedere


Quando si sta bene è tutto più semplice... 
Probabilmente è un periodo un po' nero per questa donna.
Può darsi che passato il brutto periodo torni alla normalità.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Aprile 2018)

Scusate, ma si sa quale malattia ha avuto?


----------



## Serafina (10 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando si sta bene è tutto più semplice...
> Probabilmente è un periodo un po' nero per questa donna.
> Può darsi che passato il brutto periodo torni alla normalità.


Quoto


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Scusate, ma si sa quale malattia ha avuto?


Si, ci chiarirebbe le idee.
Se è stata una malattia oncologica, cardiovascolare, qualcosa di ortopedico, insomma dirci almeno questo.
Perche fa molta differenza. Se dopo ci dici che tua moglie ti rifiuta da anni per un aluce valgo ... almeno avremmo capito tutti che di calo di desiderio si tratta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ci chiarirebbe le idee.
> Se è stata una malattia oncologica, cardiovascolare, qualcosa di ortopedico, insomma dirci almeno questo.
> Perche fa molta differenza. Se dopo ci dici che tua moglie ti rifiuta da anni per un aluce valgo ... almeno avremmo capito tutti che di calo di desiderio si tratta.


Io ho pensato all'isterectomia: due mie amiche l'hanno subita, manda il desiderio a tappeto, però... un minimo lo fanno ancora.


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

Preferirei non entrare nel dettaglio, comunque non è alluce valgo, le operazioni hanno riguardato il ventre e non ci sono state di mezzo chemioterapie.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Preferirei non entrare nel dettaglio, comunque non è alluce valgo, le operazioni hanno riguardato il ventre e non ci sono state di mezzo chemioterapie.


Chemio o no tua moglie non sta passando un periodo bellissimo... Se gli vuoi aggiungere un carico fai pure..


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Tutto vero Danny, ma "il sesso" non può essere considerato un bisogno primario*, e cioè legato alla sopravvivenza dell'individuo
> 
> Altrimenti il marocchino che  acciuffa la liceale alla stazione e la scopa, verrebbe nemmeno fermato dalla polizia, in quanto soddisfaceva chiaramente un bisogno primario (eccheccazzo)
> 
> ...


Infatti, io che ho detto? Ma pure gli altri, nessuno ha parlato di bisogno primario.
Non è un bisogno primario neppure mangiare bene.
O vestirsi piuttosto che coprirsi.
E' solo quello che può fare la differenza tra una vita soddisfacente e una frustrante.
Ovviamente tutti tendono ad avere una vita soddisfacente, pure il marocchino del tuo esempio.
Che se non si sposerà come la maggior parte andrà a prostitute come fanno molti.
Senza giudicare nessuno, la vita è semplicemente questa. Poi puoi ambire a una società dove non ci siano prostitute, non ci sia violenza, non ci siano stupri e tutti stiano in coppia senza tradirsi mai per tutta la vita diventando buoni genitori. E' un buon obiettivo, forse, anche se va accettato che non  lo si raggiungerà mai.


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chemio o no tua moglie non sta passando un periodo bellissimo... Se gli vuoi aggiungere un carico fai pure..


Mi domando se leggete o vi fermate alla prima riga. Penso di averlo scritto tipo 4 o 5 volte che in questo momento non le sto facendo pressione di alcun tipo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Mi domando se leggete o vi fermate alla prima riga. Penso di averlo scritto tipo 4 o 5 volte che in questo momento non le sto facendo pressione di alcun tipo.


Mi domandavo la stessa cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Mi domando se leggete o vi fermate alla prima riga. Penso di averlo scritto tipo 4 o 5 volte che in questo momento non le sto facendo pressione di alcun tipo.


no e' che se partono per la tangente non si ripigliano


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Mi domando se leggete o vi fermate alla prima riga. Penso di averlo scritto tipo 4 o 5 volte che in questo momento non le sto facendo pressione di alcun tipo.


E cosa vorresti che lei ti desse il consenso su una cosa che attualmente non vede come una priorità??


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Mi domando se leggete o vi fermate alla prima riga. Penso di averlo scritto tipo 4 o 5 volte che in questo momento non le sto facendo pressione di alcun tipo.


Ma no... è l'occasione per tutti per divagare e parlare d'altro, diciamo soprattutto di sè.
Non credo che tu sia l'unico qui ad avere voglia di sfogarsi.
D'altronde, se lei è malata ora c'è poco da fare. 
Dopo, non lo so. Tu cosa speri?
Psicologicamente credi possa riprendersi?
Le cose cambiano, magari anche in meglio.
Altrimenti, tu che intenzioni hai?
Comunque se racconti qualche episodio significativo ti si capisce meglio.
Così si va un po' a spanne...


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no e' che se partono per la tangente non si ripigliano


Mi ripiglio difficilmente


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no... è l'occasione per tutti per divagare e parlare d'altro, diciamo soprattutto di sè.
> Non credo che tu sia l'unico qui ad avere voglia di sfogarsi.
> D'altronde, se lei è malata ora c'è poco da fare.
> Dopo, non lo so. Tu cosa speri?
> ...


Se non avessi speranza penso sarebbe grave. Lo so che ora c'è poco da fare, anche perchè come hai osservato giustamente, in questo momento sto cercando di tenere botta tirando avanti casa e lavoro, ed ho energie fisiche e mentali prossime in riserva. 

Sul dopo proverò a dialogare per cercare di farle capire che affrontare un percorso di terapia di coppia e se necessario degli esami clinici è la strada migliore come coppia. Ritrovare una normalità per entrambi. Psicologicamente non sono in grado di poter dire se lei sarà in grado o meno, questo spetterà ad un professionista e anche dalla sua volontà di affrontare la cosa.


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io un'idea ce l'ho.
> Le coppie nascono tutte come un collettore di piaceri.
> L'uscita a cena, il weekend alle terme, la vacanza al mare, il sesso quotidiano.
> Poi pian piano si introducono dei doveri.
> ...


Semplicemente chi smette di essere coppia quando arrivano i problemi e ci sono cazzi da smazzare, evidentemente coppia non lo è mai stata.

Se c'è amore vero (e per quanto mi riguarda amore vero = passione, attrazione, desiderio, ma anche comprensione, tenerezza, condivisione di valori importanti e tanto tanto dialogo) non sono i problemi o le frustrazioni quotidiane a far sparire la voglia di stare insieme.

Anzi, dovrebbe essere il contrario (e parlo per esperienza): abbiamo dei problemi, discutiamo ogni giorno, abbiamo scazzi, parliamo solo di doveri e non c'è più spazio nemmeno per una cena fuori? Ci troviamo a letto, la sera, e riusciamo a essere lo stesso completamente liberi e felici.

L'amore il piacere lo trova in se stesso, non ha bisogno di accessori.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io un'idea ce l'ho.
> Le coppie nascono tutte come un collettore di piaceri.
> L'uscita a cena, il weekend alle terme, la vacanza al mare, il sesso quotidiano.
> Poi pian piano si introducono dei doveri.
> ...


Hai ragione da vendere...
Quando nascono i figli comincia il disastro: la società moderna punisce letteralmente chi fa i figli, rendendogli la vita impossibile.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai ragione da vendere...
> Quando nascono i figli comincia il disastro: la società moderna punisce letteralmente chi fa i figli, rendendogli la vita impossibile.


Ogni periodo della vita ha i suoi oneri ed onori. Meditate gente, meditate.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Semplicemente chi smette di essere coppia quando arrivano i problemi e ci sono cazzi da smazzare, evidentemente coppia non lo è mai stata.
> 
> *Se c'è amore vero (e per quanto mi riguarda amore vero = passione, attrazione, desiderio, ma anche comprensione, tenerezza, condivisione di valori importanti e tanto tanto dialogo) non sono i problemi o le frustrazioni quotidiane a far sparire la voglia di stare insieme.*
> 
> ...



Uhm, sì e no.
Se sei una persona come me, che nelle abitudini trova una sua ragione di vita e di piacere, puoi trovare soddisfazione anche nei brevi momenti di piccola gioia. E in effetti sto con mia moglie da 30 anni.
Mica poco. E' parte della mia vita, è la mia vita. Eppure ne abbiamo avute tante in questo lungo lasso di tempo.
Ci siamo traditi, certo. Abbiamo avuto crisi e momenti indimenticabili.
Forse siamo davvero entrambi realisti e ci ritroviamo ogni volta in questo nostro assaporare le stesse cose.
O forse chissà, anche il non sapere fare a meno l'uno dell'altra ha il suo peso. Come sarebbe la vita senza di lei? Ma c'è una vita senza di lei? Chi se le ricorda?
E' amore vero? Boh, non me lo chiedo. E' un legame forte e sapere questo mi basta. Il resto sono definizioni. Parole.
Però le emozioni, quelle per esempio per cui un'altra persona ti può attrarre, le conosco bene, e sono tutta un'altra cosa.
Nè meglio né peggio: diverse. A volte ce n'è davvero bisogno.


----------



## robson (10 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai ragione da vendere...
> Quando nascono i figli comincia il disastro: la società moderna punisce letteralmente chi fa i figli, rendendogli la vita impossibile.


una signara anziana diversi anni fà mi disse una frase che mi fece rimanere di sasso. con mio marito anche se avevamo dei problemi a letto li risolvevamo sempre.  x dire a volte ma quasi sempre a un uomo  basta poco


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2018)

non me lo fate ripetere di nuovo , non ci sono solo le malattie nella mancanza del desiderio considerate anche altro la vita è lunga e quindi chi rimane in una lunghissima relazione ci possono essere varie cose che capitano alla coppia , i fortunati che il sesso seguita imperterrito è una chimera , qui di esempi ne  abbiamo solo pochi .
Ma poi ragazzi mettete in conto che anche l'uomo può avere problemi con gli anni e che si fa gli dice alla moglie va trovati un altro?
Per dire che non tutte le ciambelle riescono con buco:sonar:


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maturità e principio di realtà sono i grandi assenti. Ovunque.


Hai ragione. Ma la realtà non è uguale per tutti. Siamo tutti diversi e viviamo le cose utilizzando filtri diversi.
L'hai detto anche tu che c'è chi vive certe esperienze traumatiche ricavandone addirittura euforia, e altri che diventano degli stracci.

Quindi essere aderenti al principio di realtà che vuol dire? La mia o la tua realtà?

Se io vivo la malattia di un coniuge dandogli tutta me stessa ma, alla fine, quando le cose vanno meglio e vedo la luce in fondo al tunnel, sento il bisogno di trovare un po' di piacere e conforto all'interno di una relazione coniugale, chi lo dice che sono immatura?

Maturità non è accollarsi solo doveri, ma conoscersi, conoscere i propri limiti, farsene carico e non farli pagare al prossimo, possibilmente.

Ma questo non vuol dire smettere di essere se stessi, con le proprie aspettative e le proprie richieste. Autocensurarsi non aiuta.

Il marito sente il bisogno di avere una vita intima con sua moglie e le ha posto il problema, prospettandole anche una psicoterapia (se non sbaglio). Io non lo condannerei per questo.
Lo condannerei se si preoccupasse di scopare a destra e a manca senza porsi il problema.

Il punto è capire se lei usa la malattia come un alibi o se invece è davvero condizionata dal suo stato di salute. Questo noi non possiamo saperlo e lui continua ad eludere il problema.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Mi domando se leggete o vi fermate alla prima riga. Penso di averlo scritto tipo 4 o 5 volte che in questo momento non le sto facendo pressione di alcun tipo.


Io sì, ho letto questi 2 passaggi in particolare:


 A mia moglie tengo tantissimo, è la donna che voglio accanto per invecchiare, ed è la mamma migliore del mondo per i miei figli, e l'affetto che provo per lei è tale da resistere sebbene amputato di una delle cose più importanti...


vorrei davvero potermi lasciar andare e lasciar scorrere i miei sensi senza voler costruire qualcosa che non sia più che una buona amicizia


Da ciò ti chiedevo circa il tuo effettivo bisogno.

Che ripeto, fosse solo di "scopare x scopare" non ci sarebbe nulla di grave, (nella seconda parte di tua moglie non c'è traccia)

 almeno per me.. Per te .. non so, dicci tu


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì e no.
> Se sei una persona come me, che nelle abitudini trova una sua ragione di vita e di piacere, puoi trovare soddisfazione anche nei brevi momenti di piccola gioia. E in effetti sto con mia moglie da 30 anni.
> Mica poco. E' parte della mia vita, è la mia vita. Eppure ne abbiamo avute tante in questo lungo lasso di tempo.
> Ci siamo traditi, certo. Abbiamo avuto crisi e momenti indimenticabili.
> ...


Ognuno vive l'amore in modo diverso.
Io credo che nel 90% dei casi l'amore semplicemente finisca.
E che il legame che si crea dopo 20 o 30 anni di vita insieme sia nella maggioranza dei casi un bel sodalizio.
Ma questo è il mio parere. Ognuno ha il suo e ragiona a modo suo.

In questo caso siamo davanti a una coppia giovane, lei ha 39 anni. E scusate, ma la rinuncia al piacere a questa età la vedo parecchio problematica.

Non si possono paragonare stagioni così diverse.


----------



## Blu75 (10 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sì, ho letto questi 2 passaggi in particolare:
> 
> 
> A mia moglie tengo tantissimo, è la donna che voglio accanto per invecchiare, ed è la mamma migliore del mondo per i miei figli, e l'affetto che provo per lei è tale da resistere sebbene amputato di una delle cose più importanti...
> ...



Ho detto stamattina:

Tra il mettermi il cuore in pace e cercarmi scopate facili e cercare di superare questo problema, provandole tutte, sceglieró sempre la seconda. Quello che vorrei e scarlet e fiammetta penso lo abbiano capito è trovare dall’altra parte (di nuovo, quando sarà il momento) la disponibilità e la voglia di affrontare questo ostacolo. Poi magari non sarà possibile, ma vorrei tentarle tutte.

In certi momenti però diventa davvero difficile, e non sto parlando di ora che ci sono motivi imprescindibili. Anche perchè se avessi avuto la leggerezza d'animo di farmi le scopate ed esserne appagato non mi porrei il problema


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ognuno vive l'amore in modo diverso.
> Io credo che nel 90% dei casi l'amore semplicemente finisca.
> E che il legame che si crea dopo 20 o 30 anni di vita insieme sia nella maggioranza dei casi un bel sodalizio.
> Ma questo è il mio parere. Ognuno ha il suo e ragiona a modo suo.
> ...


Assolutamente sì.
Mia moglie ne ha comunque 46.
Mi ha tradito che ne aveva 42... non siamo tanto lontani, come età.


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Mia moglie ne ha comunque 46.
> Mi ha tradito che ne aveva 42...


Ok. Ora non ricordo la tua storia purtroppo.
Sicuramente andrò a rileggerla, sono curiosa.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ok. Ora non ricordo la tua storia purtroppo.
> Sicuramente andrò a rileggerla, sono curiosa.


E' lunga...


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ho detto stamattina:
> 
> Tra il mettermi il cuore in pace e cercarmi scopate facili e cercare di superare questo problema, provandole tutte, sceglieró sempre la seconda. Quello che vorrei e scarlet e fiammetta penso lo abbiano capito è trovare dall’altra parte (di nuovo, quando sarà il momento) la disponibilità e la voglia di affrontare questo ostacolo. Poi magari non sarà possibile, ma vorrei tentarle tutte.
> 
> In certi momenti però diventa davvero difficile, e non sto parlando di ora che ci sono motivi imprescindibili. Anche perchè se avessi avuto la leggerezza d'animo di farmi le scopate ed esserne appagato non mi porrei il problema


Guarda che serve più a te che a chiunque altro, per far chiarezza

non sentirti sotto pressione

La leggerezza d'animo non ce l'hai, e il "problema" non lo puoi risolvere.

Qual'è il problema? 
1 essere appagato sessualmente
2 essere appagato nella tua coppia (quella della vecchiaia, dei figli, etc..)

Questo è il nodo per te da chiarire quanto prima

Qui c'è gente con problemi simili o diversi, passati o presenti, non sei un "soggetto strano".. 
Questo intendo dirti, non sentirti giudicato, tutto qui


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' lunga...


La leggerò a puntate


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso non è un bisogno primario.
> Mi dispiace.


rispondo pari pari come a danny: "ok, capito.....me lo taglio"


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> rispondo pari pari come a danny: "ok, capito.....me lo taglio"


 ma ti ricrescere così in fretta? È la seconda volta che lo mozzi.....


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ti ricrescere così in fretta? È la seconda volta che lo mozzi.....


#millantoautoevirazioni oppure vado di una fettina alla volta oppure sono tipo lucertola


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ti ricrescere così in fretta? È la seconda volta che lo mozzi.....


Lui pero' non ha specificato esattamente cosa taglia...
;-)


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> #millantoautoevirazioni oppure vado di una fettina alla volta oppure sono tipo lucertola


si ma decidi. Una sorta di Visitors, sei alieno? Lucertolone


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lui pero' non ha specificato esattamente cosa taglia...
> ;-)


parlavate di sesso
Dici che si riferiva alla parola e nessun attributo?
Quindi ora sull'argomento non scriverà più la parola sesso, ma ses . Perché avendo tagliato 2 volte.....


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parlavate di sesso
> Dici che si riferiva alla parola e nessun attributo?
> Quindi ora sull'argomento non scriverà più la parola sesso, ma ses . Perché avendo tagliato 2 volte.....


Accidenti. Alla terza scatta l'ipotetico.
Se.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Accidenti. Alla terza scatta l'ipotetico.
> Se.


non portarlo a fare un altro taglio!!


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non portarlo a fare un altro taglio!!


Il sesso... non è importante.


Zac!


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il sesso... non è importante.
> 
> 
> Zac!


Alla [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il sesso... non è importante.
> 
> 
> Zac!


 e va beh, gli vuoi proprio male a quest'uomo:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> per te non lo è, per il resto del mondo sì.   so che per te questo è incomprensibile.
> 
> ma se hai mai assistito qualcuno gravemente malato o in fin di vita, sai che a fine giornata qualcuno che ti abbracci o ti baci persino, diventa importante come respirare.
> 
> ...


No. Non lo è per nessuno. Ai bisogni corrispondono dei diritti.
Non vi è diritto al sesso.
Vi sono bisogni affettivi che consento una crescita equilibrata, ma terminata la crescita c’è la possibilità di avere relazioni che, in quanto tali, possono articolarsi diversamente.
E all’interno delle relazioni si esprime il desiderio.
Altrimente si opera una vera e propria scissione della personalità (non la buona educazione che Skorpio chiama scissione)  e si calpestano gli altri in nome del proprio presunto bisogno.
Quello che penso io o provo io non è materia di discussione che non riguarda nessuno fintanto che io non desidero mettaerla in gioco e non permettere di farlo.
Io faccio un discorso di antropologia.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, perché non sono sufficienti a sostenere le persone all'interno della coppia.
> Il sacrificio richiesto era forse sopportabile ai tempi in cui la religione concedeva una "seconda possibilità" in un altro mondo, ora per noi materialisti moderni non vi è alcun supporto.
> Se la vita è solo adesione a un principio di realtà diventa per molti insopportabile.
> Non tutti hanno lavori gratificanti, vite appaganti, soldi da spendere per bilanciare.
> ...


È il premio è scopare?
Caspita peggio di panem et circensis.

Quando mio figlio era al nido, parlando con una mamma, venne fuori che i miei figli non erano battezzati.
Lei spalancò gli occhi e disse “Allora come fai a trametter loro i valori?” Mi lasciò talmente basita che sorrisi accennando a Kant. Ma il pensiero spontaneo era stato “Ma sei scema? “

Se non si è in grado di trovare un senso, mi spiace, ma forse non è mai troppo tardi, si può cercare studiando un po’.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il premio è scopare?
> Caspita peggio di panem et circensis.
> 
> Quando mio figlio era al nido, parlando con una mamma, venne fuori che i miei figli non erano battezzati.
> ...


Presumo che hai cambiato nido.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non lo è, però come tutte le cose piacevoli della vita se c'è è molto, molto meglio.
> E soprattutto quando viene a mancare sicuramente si soffre della privazione.
> E' una parte importante della vita. Non si muore senza, però, secondo me, si vive male.
> Un abbraccio con una persona che ti desideri e ti vuole bene è uno dei piaceri più grandi della vita, godere insieme a lei altrettanto. Condividere la propria intimità con quella di un'altra uno dei momenti più belli, una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere.


Disse Catalano


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> non me lo fate ripetere di nuovo , non ci sono solo le malattie nella mancanza del desiderio considerate anche altro la vita è lunga e quindi chi rimane in una lunghissima relazione ci possono essere varie cose che capitano alla coppia , i fortunati che il sesso seguita imperterrito è una chimera , qui di esempi ne  abbiamo solo pochi .
> Ma poi ragazzi mettete in conto che anche l'uomo può avere problemi con gli anni e che si fa gli dice alla moglie va trovati un altro?
> Per dire che non tutte le ciambelle riescono con buco:sonar:


Eh...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma la realtà non è uguale per tutti. Siamo tutti diversi e viviamo le cose utilizzando filtri diversi.
> L'hai detto anche tu che c'è chi vive certe esperienze traumatiche ricavandone addirittura euforia, e altri che diventano degli stracci.
> 
> Quindi essere aderenti al principio di realtà che vuol dire? La mia o la tua realtà?
> ...


L’ha già tradita due volte


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> #millantoautoevirazioni oppure vado di una fettina alla volta oppure sono tipo lucertola


Poi hai il coraggio di lamentarti delle dimensioni :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presumo che hai cambiato nido.


Perché mai?


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh...


mercì


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai?


Mischiare la prole con i trogloditi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mischiare la prole con i trogloditi


Non hai proprio capito niente di me.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai proprio capito niente di me.


Dici?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai proprio capito niente di me.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dici?



Io sono preoccupato

E non è uno scherzo


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ha già tradita due volte


Evidentemente non è cosí innamorato. Ok. Su questo concordo.
Ma possiamo ammettere che sentirsi dire 'non me la sento, non ne ho voglia, se proprio vuoi cercati altre donne o molla tutto e vattene' è una spinta fortissima verso una soluzione facile facile?

Lui probabilmente non è innamorato, ma anche lei non sembra tenerci granché.
E non gliene faccio una colpa eh. È solo una constatazione.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono preoccupato
> 
> E non è uno scherzo


Tu invece sì :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Evidentemente non è cosí innamorato. Ok. Su questo concordo.
> Ma possiamo ammettere che sentirsi dire 'non me la sento, non ne ho voglia, se proprio vuoi cercati altre donne o molla tutto e vattene' è una spinta fortissima verso una soluzione facile facile?
> 
> Lui probabilmente non è innamorato, ma anche lei non sembra tenerci granché.
> E non gliene faccio una colpa eh. È solo una constatazione.


Noi possiamo parlare con lui, con lei no.
E non siamo un tribunale.


----------



## Farabrutto (10 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Lui probabilmente non è innamorato, ma anche lei non sembra tenerci granché.
> E non gliene faccio una colpa eh. È solo una constatazione.


E meno male... Come si fa a dire che non lo sia? Proprio il fatto che non cerchi una vita parallela ma solo delle comparse per alleviare le ovvie necessità fisiche di un uomo sano di 42 anni? Siamo coetanei e francamente lo comprendo. Altrimenti non mi spiego il suo sgomento al modo come gli è stata proposta una soluzione dalla moglie. Della serie "scopa con chi ti pare basta che sei discreto"


Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> E meno male... Come si fa a dire che non lo sia? Proprio il fatto che non cerchi una vita parallela ma solo delle comparse per alleviare le ovvie necessità fisiche di un uomo sano di 42 anni? Siamo coetanei e francamente lo comprendo. Altrimenti non mi spiego il suo sgomento al modo come gli è stata proposta una soluzione dalla moglie. Della serie "scopa con chi ti pare basta che sei discreto"
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


Mah, per me una persona innamorata può soffrire per un rifiuto, può stare male, ma difficilmente tradisce. Davanti a una malattia poi, boh.

Io comprendo il desiderio di intimità, comprendo la reazione davanti all'indifferenza della moglie. Capisco i dubbi di lui, la sua frustrazione. Comprendo meno il tradimento in presenza di un grande amore. Io al posto suo soffrirei, mi peserebbe da morire, magari verrei anch'io a sfogarmi su un forum. Ma non mi verrebbe neppure in mente di andare con un altro. Sarebbe una violenza su me stessa. Fatico a comprendere chi dice di amare e poi tradisce. È un mio limite, dettato dalla mia esperienza col tradimento e dal mio modo di amare.

Ripeto, secondo me -ma posso sbagliare- la malattia ha aumentato una distanza che probabilmente esisteva da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi possiamo parlare con lui, con lei no.
> E non siamo un tribunale.


Ma ci mancherebbe. E infatti qui ho letto molte domande e pochi giudizi, per fortuna.

D'altra parte quando una tradita o un tradito vengono a raccontare la loro storia, diamo per buono che tutto sia come viene raccontato e spesso si giudica anche il traditore, che non è qui per dire la sua.

Il meccanismo è identico. Lui racconta della moglie, ci si fa un'idea e si azzarda un'ipotesi.

Tutto qui.


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non lo è per nessuno. Ai bisogni corrispondono dei diritti. Non vi è diritto al sesso. Vi sono bisogni affettivi che consento una crescita equilibrata, ma terminata la crescita c’è la possibilità di avere relazioni che, in quanto tali, possono articolarsi diversamente. E all’interno delle relazioni si esprime il desiderio. Altrimente si opera una vera e propria scissione della personalità (non la buona educazione che Skorpio chiama scissione)  e si calpestano gli altri in nome del proprio presunto bisogno. Quello che penso io o provo io non è materia di discussione che non riguarda nessuno fintanto che io non desidero mettaerla in gioco e non permettere di farlo. Io faccio un discorso di antropologia.


  tu insisti a voler parlare di cose che non capisci.   fino a che non capirai questo....è inutile parlare con te di queste cose.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu insisti a voler parlare di cose che non capisci.   fino a che non capirai questo....è inutile parlare con te di queste cose.


Ma sei tu che non capisci...te l’hanno detto anche altri.

Comunque stasera...
[video=youtube;kVxs-ngkCUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVxs-ngkCUU[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe. E infatti qui ho letto molte domande e pochi giudizi, per fortuna.
> 
> D'altra parte quando una tradita o un tradito vengono a raccontare la loro storia, diamo per buono che tutto sia come viene raccontato e spesso si giudica anche il traditore, che non è qui per dire la sua.
> 
> ...


Ma non si può mai dire cosa dovrebbe fare l’altro che non è qui.
Offrire alibi alla mostrizzazione non serve a nessuno.
O forse sì, è La banalità del male.


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che non capisci...te l’hanno detto anche altri.
> 
> Comunque stasera...
> [video=youtube;kVxs-ngkCUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVxs-ngkCUU[/video]


non credo proprio  

ci sono almeno 2 errori marchiani in quello che hai scritto nel post che ho quotato prima, rileggiti con calma.....


----------



## Cuore2018 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si può mai dire cosa dovrebbe fare l’altro che non è qui.
> Offrire alibi alla mostrizzazione non serve a nessuno.
> O forse sì, è La banalità del male.


Non si può dire cosa dovrebbe dire l'altro, ma si può interpretare ció che ha detto/fatto.
Altrimenti cosa si discute a fare?

Ferma restando l'umana comprensione per una situazione difficile che metterebbe alla prova chiunque, posso farmi l'idea che una moglie che esorta il marito a scopare in giro o lasciarla non sembri minimamente interessata/preoccupata di perdere il suo uomo?

E ripeto, NON è un giudizio, ma un dato di partenza per trovare un'eventuale soluzione al problema.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si può mai dire cosa dovrebbe fare l’altro che non è qui.
> Offrire alibi alla mostrizzazione non serve a nessuno.
> O forse sì, è La banalità del male.


Azz’ parli di mostrizzazione del tradito e del traditore non parli? Hai fatto na’ chiavica tuo marito. Perché dobbiamo credere che tuo marito e na’ chiavica, sulla tua parola?


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non lo è per nessuno. Ai bisogni corrispondono dei diritti.
> Non vi è diritto al sesso.
> Vi sono bisogni affettivi che consento una crescita equilibrata, ma terminata la crescita c’è la possibilità di avere relazioni che, in quanto tali, possono articolarsi diversamente.
> E all’interno delle relazioni si esprime il desiderio.
> ...


Un giorno un vecchio vide il giovane nipote che dopo aver cucinato un pesce pescato lo stava avidamente mangiando. Gli chiese: Ti piace? - Certo, io amo il pesce.
Vedi figliolo, tu non ami il pesce, ami il suo sapore, quello che significa per te. Se tu avessi amato veramente quel pesce non lo avresti tirato fuori dall'acqua, non lo avresti ucciso e bollito. Tu chiami amore una cosa che amore non è.

Noi chiamiamo amore cose che non lo sono e pretendiamo che i rapporti amorosi si basino su cose che amore non sono.

L'amore è dono, sempre. E' qualcosa di noi che pervade e insiste nell'altro e l'antropologia non centra nulla.

 Avete fatto di questa discussione, come dell'altra, un campo di battaglia e state dicendo cose terribili, in un senso e nell'altro.
Ripigliatevi che è meglio.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Un giorno un vecchio vide il giovane nipote che dopo aver cucinato un pesce pescato lo stava avidamente mangiando. Gli chiese: Ti piace? - Certo, io amo il pesce.
> Vedi figliolo, tu non ami il pesce, ami il suo sapore, quello che significa per te. Se tu avessi amato veramente quel pesce non lo avresti tirato fuori dall'acqua, non lo avresti ucciso e bollito. Tu chiami amore una cosa che amore non è.
> 
> Noi chiamiamo amore cose che non lo sono e pretendiamo che i rapporti amorosi si basino su cose che amore non sono.
> ...


Bellissima metafora.
Direi di ripartire da qui un po' tutti.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il premio è scopare?
> Caspita peggio di panem et circensis.
> 
> Quando mio figlio era al nido, parlando con una mamma, venne fuori che i miei figli non erano battezzati.
> ...


Una volta una mia amica stava per baciare sulla guancia il papà egiziano di un compagno di classe di mia figlia. Lui la fermò subito e sua moglie spiegò la cosa dicendo che "una donna è impura e non può toccare o sfiorare un uomo nel periodo del Ramadan". 
Ognuno ha i suoi valori e soprattutto oggi non esistono valori riconosciuti da tutte le persone con cui veniamo a contatto. Si deve necessariamente imparare a convivere e accettare persone che la pensano diversamente da noi, pensando che nulla che sia argomentabile oggi può determinare una superiorità del nostro pensiero rispetto a quello di altri e che l'alternativa è lo scontro.
Quando l'Italia era cattolica la maggioranza determinava degli assoluti, che chi non condivideva trasgrediva di nascosto. Oggi tutto è relativo: la mamma cattolica che hai citato aveva dei valori diversi rispetto ai tuoi, nondimeno nessuno dei due può affermare la superiorità anche solo in termini numerici dei propri. Il tuo giudizio e il suo pertanto sono solamente soggettivi, non assoluti, pertanto confutabili in qualsiasi argomentazione di tipo dialettico. 
La democrazia è uno strumento di libertà per cui non esiste un progresso delle idee, ma un continuo flusso delle stesse, in cui il relativismo è vinto solo da valutazioni di ordine numerico.
Sulla base di queste uniche possibili valutazioni, mi sento di affermare che alla maggior parte degli individui di sesso maschile e femminile intorno ai 40 anni interessa fare sesso e l'esercizio dello stesso è parte di una vita che considerano appagante. Altri metodi di giudizio o sistemi di valutazioni li considero inadeguati in quanto espressione della soggettività.
In pratica, non stiamo esponendo cosa è meglio per "noi", ma cosa sarebbe meglio "in generale", tenendo conto quindi di quello che è il pensiero più diffuso senza la necessità di esprimere giudizi di valore ogni volta che rispecchiano soltanto il nostro sentire.
Che non è meglio né peggio di quello di altri.


----------



## LipScarlett (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta una mia amica stava per baciare sulla guancia il papà egiziano di un compagno di classe di mia figlia. Lui la fermò subito e sua moglie spiegò la cosa dicendo che "una donna è impura e non può toccare o sfiorare un uomo nel periodo del Ramadan".
> Ognuno ha i suoi valori e soprattutto oggi non esistono valori riconosciuti da tutte le persone con cui veniamo a contatto. Si deve necessariamente imparare a convivere e accettare persone che la pensano diversamente da noi, pensando che nulla che sia argomentabile oggi può determinare una superiorità del nostro pensiero rispetto a quello di altri e che l'alternativa è lo scontro.
> Quando l'Italia era cattolica la maggioranza determinava degli assoluti, che chi non condivideva trasgrediva di nascosto. Oggi tutto è relativo: la mamma cattolica che hai citato aveva dei valori diversi rispetto ai tuoi, nondimeno nessuno dei due può affermare la superiorità anche solo in termini numerici dei propri. Il tuo giudizio e il suo pertanto sono solamente soggettivi, non assoluti, pertanto confutabili in qualsiasi argomentazione di tipo dialettico.
> La democrazia è uno strumento di libertà per cui non esiste un progresso delle idee, ma un continuo flusso delle stesse, in cui il relativismo è vinto solo da valutazioni di ordine numerico.
> ...




Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.
straquoto .


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Per me il fondamento di una coppia è donarsi reciprocamente all'altro.
Ci si dona quando si assiste una persona che è malata, quando si aiuta chi sta con noi, quando la si comprende e quando si perdona, quando si accetta che la persona sia diversa da noi, anche nelle piccole cose (la musica che ascolta, i film che guarda, le idee che possono divergere, le passioni che la possono coinvolgere), quando ci si sacrifica un poco per farla stare bene, quando la si desidera e si dona il nostro desiderio di lei, che non è solo sessuale, ma di condivisione.
Se questo sentire non è reciproco si hanno coppie sbilanciate in cui uno dei due sfrutta inizialmente l'altro e lo domina e i conseguenti malesseri con tutte le conseguenze del caso.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> (non la buona educazione che Skorpio chiama scissione)  .


:rotfl: ma no, Bruni.. non c'entra nulla la buona educazione..

C'entra il diverso registro comunicativo, e la diversa packing list dei bisogni individuali da esprimere in coppia, che quando diventa famiglia (figli) si scindono gioco forza

Ed è il terzo/a di coppia (il figlio/a) ma purtroppo non è un giochetto da usare e poi salutare con un "cinque" a fine giostra

E se il mio bisogno fosse di scoparti al lavandino mentre lavi i piatti, Perché mi girasse così, col figlio NELLA coppia probabilmente mi sentirei rispondere:

"Vieni vieni.. te che volevi scopare al lavandino... :carneval: , vieni che tuo figlio ha preso 5 a storia, che c'è da dargli una mano a studiare l'impero romano" :rotfl:

E varrebbe anche al contrario, eh?

Niente vittime, niente carnefici


----------



## patroclo (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi possiamo parlare con lui, con lei no.
> *E non siamo un tribunale*.


...leggendoti però siamo già passati al patibolo


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma state usando la famosa empatia?
> Questa donna ha subito due importanti interventi e lui si preoccupa che gli tira?
> Ma altro che Federica :cattivik:


Non ho letto ancora tutta la discussione.

Comunque fino a qui la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Blu75 (11 Aprile 2018)

Personalmente di spunti di riflessione ne ho trovati  (sicuramente non nei giudizi ad alzo zero che si possono accettare finchè restano nei limiti dell'educazione) e ringrazio davvero chi ha saputo sollevare delle domande che mi hanno fatto molto riflettere.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma no, Bruni.. non c'entra nulla la buona educazione..
> 
> C'entra il diverso registro comunicativo, e la diversa packing list dei bisogni individuali da esprimere in coppia, che quando diventa famiglia (figli) si scindono gioco forza
> 
> ...


Questo è non scindere la coppia dalla famiglia...una cosa che mi manda in bestia !


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo è non scindere la coppia dalla famiglia...una cosa che mi manda in bestia !


Comprensibile.
Dal mio punto di vista sono tutti sintomi di qualcosa che non è vero che non si sa fare, ma che non si ha più interesse a fare.
Io, come credo un po' tutti, misuro l'interesse degli altri verso di me dai loro comportamenti (più che dalle parole) e in questo la scelta delle priorità ha un suo peso.
L'esempio di Skorpio è calzante.
Il sesso è sicuramente uno dei parametri più importanti in questa valutazione quando si tratta di coppia. 
Non è tanto l'atto in sé, quanto il rifiuto dell'intimità e la negazione del problema a pesare.
Si può fare sesso una volta al mese per varie ragioni, ma queste devono essere esplicitate al partner, al quale si può richiedere comprensione per una scelta che influenza profondamente la vita di coppia, non l'accettazione supina e immotivata.
Allo stesso tempo, al partner si richiede di rinunciare alla componente sessuale quando essa sia impossibile da condividere per questioni di salute (anagraficamente caso molto più frequente), come si richiede la doverosa assistenza e comprensione in caso di malattia o di altri problemi.
Insomma, in una coppia ci si viene incontro, ci si spiega, ci si comprende, si dimostra sempre il proprio interesse nei confronti dell'altro, non ci si usa né ci si umilia.
Se è giusto e doveroso assistere chi è malato, lo è altrettanto in periodi di salute avere un'attività sessuale che sia soddisfacente per entrambi o, in mancanza, dare adeguate e comprensibili motivazioni che risultino accettabili, in maniera da non acuire distanze che col tempo possono diventare incolmabili.
Insomma, contrapporre il sesso col marito ai compiti col figlio non è sano per la coppia e di conseguenza neppure per la famiglia. Entrambe le due cose devono coesistere, anche perché non si oppongono.


----------



## robson (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comprensibile.
> Dal mio punto di vista sono tutti sintomi di qualcosa che non è vero che non si sa fare, ma che non si ha più interesse a fare.
> Io, come credo un po' tutti, misuro l'interesse degli altri verso di me dai loro comportamenti (più che dalle parole) e in questo la scelta delle priorità ha un suo peso.
> L'esempio di Skorpio è calzante.
> ...


è che alle volte subentrano degli automatismi mentali che sono difficili da abbattere. un pò x volta alla fine non si vede + neanche la casa di fronte  non il sole che tramonta. però si dà trppa imporatnza al parlare . io dico che quando si arriva a dover elemosinare il sesso la coppia è finita e basta.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

robson ha detto:


> è che alle volte subentrano degli automatismi mentali che sono difficili da abbattere. un pò x volta alla fine non si vede + neanche la casa di fronte  non il sole che tramonta. però si dà trppa imporatnza al parlare . io dico che quando si arriva a dover elemosinare il sesso la coppia è finita e basta.


Se non ci sono ragioni accettabili per la negazione, sì.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non ci sono ragioni accettabili per la negazione, sì.


Quali sono le ragioni accettabili?


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quali sono le ragioni accettabili?


L'assunzione di farmaci che alterano la libido per esempio.
O che causano impotenza o difficoltà erettili.
Un cancro alla prostata.
Uno stato depressivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comprensibile.
> Dal mio punto di vista sono tutti sintomi di qualcosa che non è vero che non si sa fare, ma che non si ha più interesse a fare.
> Io, come credo un po' tutti, misuro l'interesse degli altri verso di me dai loro comportamenti (più che dalle parole) e in questo la scelta delle priorità ha un suo peso.
> L'esempio di Skorpio è calzante.
> ...


io misuro l'interesse degli altri verso me dall'agito e non dalle parole ... le parole sono importanti se coincidono con le azioni se no e' fuffa


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io misuro l'interesse degli altri verso me dall'agito e non dalle parole ... le parole sono importanti se coincidono con le azioni se no e' fuffa


Come tutti, credo.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Tornando a questa storia e non considerando più il modo in cui è stata presentata nel primo post, che a me aveva fatto pensare a un tentativo di trovare un partner sessuale ma _argomentando in generale_.
Che cosa c'è di sbagliato in una fase della vita in cui una malattia è entrata nella coppia nello sperare di ritornare ad avere una vita anche sessuale nel momento in cui si ritornerà nuovamente sani?
Nulla. 
Chi è malato esattamente come chi è sano ha la sola ambizione di vivere.
E nel vivere è compreso tutto ciò che alla vita dà valore. Sesso compreso. E non solo.
Leggete la storia di Zanda
https://running.gazzetta.it/news/20...rlero-ai-ragazzi-di-sport-41687?refresh_ce-cp
Questo per mostrare che anche chi è malato può mostrare di desiderare l'altro, come può sperare di tornare a vivere di nuovo come prima. Se non accade, il problema non è la malattia, ma il rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Sicuramente davanti a questioni di salute, come ho già detto, tutto impallidisce e il sesso scivola all'ultimo posto.
> 
> E io sicuramente non riesco a immaginare cosa passi nella testa di due persone che vivono questa esperienza.
> 
> ...



Non ho ancora letto per intero il topic, solo mi pare di aver capito che la malattia di lei non sia propriamente un'unghia incarnita. Che due interventi a distanza ravvicinata fanno supporre a un problema grave.
Poi c'è lui, che la trova una donna splendida, ma che al primo intervento l'ha tradita. E ora, in concomitanza con il secondo intervento, si domanda e si chiede  (nella sostanza) se valga la pena aspettare una persona che attualmente ha bisogno di essere accompagnata in bagno.

Matrimonio non è solo soddisfare i bisogni di sesso.
La vicinanza, il calore, l'assistenza materiale e spirituale vanno ben più in là.
Questo per dire che se io fossi colpita da una brutta malattia non vorrei certo essere messa su un piedistallo per questo motivo, ma neppure vorrei avere a che fare con uno che sta lì ad aspettare la gallina in funzione del fatto che finalmente faccia l'uovo. Non so se mi spiego. Sto male e tu sei lì che mi osservi per capire non quando starò meglio, ma quando farò di nuovo sesso. E' un po' diverso eh.
Poi certo che si può stare a propria volta male per la mancanza di rapporti sessuali. Direi che però la tempistica ti tradisco in concomitanza del primo intervento, e soffro come un cane in concomitanza del secondo intervento, non mi fa pensare ad una grande vicinanza rispetto a quelli che possono essere i problemi di questa donna. Che magari diversamente non si sarebbe sentita di dirgli "capisco se mi tradisci". E' una cosa molto estrema, da dire. Ma magari ha scelto di dire quello, anziché forzarsi a dargliela. In certi frangenti, nei momenti difficili, la lontananza si percepisce meglio. A volte si esaspera anche. E in taluni casi alla malattia si somma pure la sensazione di essere un pezzo di carne per l'altro. Giusta o sbagliata che sia.

Direi che a ridosso di un intervento, sia proprio sbagliato il momento per chiedersi quale sia l'equilibrio giusto. Anche se ci sono pregressi.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Matrimonio non è solo soddisfare i bisogni di sesso.
> La vicinanza, il calore, l'assistenza materiale e spirituale vanno ben più in là.
> Questo per dire che se io fossi colpita da una brutta malattia non vorrei certo essere messa su un piedistallo per questo motivo, *ma neppure vorrei avere a che fare con uno che sta lì ad aspettare la gallina in funzione del fatto che finalmente faccia l'uovo. Non so se mi spiego. Sto male e tu sei lì che mi osservi per capire non quando starò meglio, ma quando farò di nuovo sesso.* E' un po' diverso eh.
> Poi certo che si può stare a propria volta male per la mancanza di rapporti sessuali. *Direi che però la tempistica ti tradisco in concomitanza del primo intervento, e soffro come un cane in concomitanza del secondo intervento, non mi fa pensare ad una grande vicinanza rispetto a quelli che possono essere i problemi di questa donna.* Che magari diversamente non si sarebbe sentita di dirgli "capisco se mi tradisci". E' una cosa molto estrema, da dire. Ma magari ha scelto di dire quello, anziché forzarsi a dargliela. *In certi frangenti, nei momenti difficili, la lontananza si percepisce meglio.* A volte si esaspera anche. E in taluni casi alla malattia si somma pure la sensazione di essere un pezzo di carne per l'altro. Giusta o sbagliata che sia.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Blu75 (11 Aprile 2018)

Ho più volte detto che non in concomitanza dell'intervento, ma tempo dopo. E non si sta col cronometro in mano.

Non mi pare che si stia parlando di settimane, ma di parecchio tempo e il mio sfogo è stato per cercare di capire, quando sarà il momento come approcciare il problema nel modo giusto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto per intero il topic, solo mi pare di aver capito che la malattia di lei non sia propriamente un'unghia incarnita. Che due interventi a distanza ravvicinata fanno supporre a un problema grave.
> Poi c'è lui, che la trova una donna splendida, ma che al primo intervento l'ha tradita. E ora, in concomitanza con il secondo intervento, si domanda e si chiede  (nella sostanza) se valga la pena aspettare una persona che attualmente ha bisogno di essere accompagnata in bagno.
> 
> Matrimonio non è solo soddisfare i bisogni di sesso.
> ...


anche tu ti fossilizzi sulla malattia. che secondo me invece non c'entra con il discorso che sta facendo lui


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ho più volte detto che non in concomitanza dell'intervento, ma tempo dopo. E non si sta col cronometro in mano.
> 
> Non mi pare che si stia parlando di settimane, ma di parecchio tempo e il mio sfogo è stato per cercare di capire, quando sarà il momento come approcciare il problema nel modo giusto.


Lascia stare. Ormai per alcuni sei una bestiva che pensa solo al sesso (sopratutto per alcune femministe qui dentro). Non riuscirai mai a fargli cambire idea nemmeno se lo spieghi altre 1000 volte. Si sono focalizzati sulla malattia quando hai detto 1000 volte che il problema è nato prima e dopo.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> anche tu ti fossilizzi sulla malattia. che secondo me invece non c'entra con il discorso che sta facendo lui


Uhm... no. Secondo me Cielo ha centrato il punto.
La malattia è *l'evento* che ha mostrato una parte di lui che lei non ha accettato, e di conseguenza lei si è staccata da lui.
In sintesi.
Se la coppia fosse stata "sana" la malattia li avrebbe solo resi più vicini.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> come approcciare il problema nel modo giusto.


Il "PROBLEMA" è che (come ti ha segnalato lei) pare che si tratti di un "problema" solo tuo, in quanto lei è felice e appagata così come è

È questo il "PROBLEMA" (secondo me)


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> anche tu ti fossilizzi sulla malattia. che secondo me invece non c'entra con il discorso che sta facendo lui


Lui non è qui per parlare della malattia di lei.
Eppure nella sua storia non ha potuto evitare di darne atto.
Non credo di essermi fossilizzata.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Ormai per alcuni sei una bestiva che pensa solo al sesso (sopratutto per alcune femministe qui dentro). Non riuscirai mai a fargli cambire idea nemmeno se lo spieghi altre 1000 volte. Si sono focalizzati sulla malattia quando hai detto 1000 volte che il problema è nato prima e dopo.


Quali femministe? Se ti riferisci anche a me, io sono proprio tutt'altro.
Sallo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... no. Secondo me Cielo ha centrato il punto.
> La malattia è *l'evento* che ha mostrato una parte di lui che lei non ha accettato, e di conseguenza lei si è staccata da lui.
> In sintesi.
> Se la coppia fosse stata "sana" la malattia li avrebbe solo resi più vicini.


Malattia, figli (che da gestire magari in condizioni di salute non ottimale non sono una passeggiata....). Quello che vuoi. Se non ti sento vicino in certi momenti, non è detto che il mio obiettivo sia quello di starti vicino. Ubi maior....


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ho più volte detto che non in concomitanza dell'intervento, *ma tempo dopo*. E non si sta col cronometro in mano.
> 
> Non mi pare che si stia parlando di settimane, ma di *parecchio temp*o e il mio sfogo è stato per cercare di capire, quando sarà il momento come approcciare il problema nel modo giusto.


Sei sempre molto generico nel fornire informazioni, a volte ho la sensazione che ti piaccia creare un po' di flame.
L'ultimo tuo figlio ha 3 anni. Tua moglie è stata operata quando lui aveva un anno, la prima volta.
Cioè in un periodo in cui di solito ci si fa il culo per stare dietro ai bambini.
Da quel primo intervento sono passati due anni.
In mezzo c'è stato un tradimento, quindi, o due. Due anni non sono parecchio tempo...
Non è che sei una perla di marito, comunque, una po' di colpe le hai anche tu. 
Se parti dal riconoscerle è già qualcosa.
Altrimenti con tua moglie sarà solo pretendere, non dialogare.


----------



## random (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Ormai per alcuni sei una bestiva che pensa solo al sesso (sopratutto per alcune femministe qui dentro). Non riuscirai mai a fargli cambire idea nemmeno se lo spieghi altre 1000 volte. Si sono focalizzati sulla malattia quando hai detto 1000 volte che il problema è nato prima e dopo.



Se era un problema precedente andava affrontato prima, non dopo l'intervento, quando la moglie era in stato di necessità. Non credo, personalmente,  che sia una bestia, tuttavia il suo atteggiamento non mi piace.
Ed io non sono femminista e solitamente ritengo il pensiero di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION], oltre che  quanto di più lontano dal mio, spesso anche insopportabilmente e volutamente  fazioso.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ho più volte detto che non in concomitanza dell'intervento, ma tempo dopo. E non si sta col cronometro in mano.
> 
> Non mi pare che si stia parlando di settimane, ma di parecchio tempo e il mio sfogo è stato per cercare di capire, quando sarà il momento come approcciare il problema nel modo giusto.


Scusa eh. Tu hai detto  (correggimi se sbaglio) che tanto tempo fa ha avuto un intervento. Momento di crisi, da cui è scaturito il tuo impulso a tradire, solo per ragioni fisiche. Primo figlio, e poi ripresa. Secondo figlio, altro momento di crisi (due anni) e ora intervento.

Mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Ormai per alcuni sei una bestiva che pensa solo al sesso (sopratutto per alcune femministe qui dentro). Non riuscirai mai a fargli cambire idea nemmeno se lo spieghi altre 1000 volte. Si sono focalizzati sulla malattia quando hai detto 1000 volte che il problema è nato prima e dopo.


Oh.. è un traditore, eh?

E il sermone lo hai lasciato in canonica?

"Il traditore uccide il rapporto ed è un assassino..
Non ci sono né scuse ne giustificazioni e non c'è nulla da spiegare... Etc..etc.."

Che gli fai lo sconto femministe? :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oh.. è un traditore, eh?
> 
> E il sermone lo hai lasciato in canonica?
> 
> ...


Guarda che se fai caso non sono mai intervenuto nella discussione proprio perché traditore, e la mia idea non cambia, ma qui state completamente travisando le sue parole.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che se fai caso non sono mai intervenuto nella discussione proprio perché traditore, e la mia idea non cambia, ma qui state completamente travisando le sue parole.


In che senso stiamo travisando le sue parole?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che se fai caso non sono mai intervenuto nella discussione proprio perché traditore, e la mia idea non cambia, ma qui state completamente travisando le sue parole.


Eh appunto.. magari se fosse stata na femmina invece, a dire che il marito era nelle condizioni della moglie.. 

E lei lo aveva tradito già 2 volte e gli bolliva la topa.. :rotfl:

Magari li intervenivi.. :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... no. Secondo me Cielo ha centrato il punto.
> La malattia è *l'evento* che ha mostrato una parte di lui che lei non ha accettato, e di conseguenza lei si è staccata da lui.
> In sintesi.
> Se la coppia fosse stata "sana" la malattia li avrebbe solo resi più vicini.


Ma quale parte di lui? Ha scritto che le è vicino, che la sta aiutando ecc ecc
La parte così brutta da scoprire è che tuo marito ti desidera?
Va bè


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh appunto.. magari se fosse stata na femmina invece, a dire che il marito era nelle condizioni della moglie..
> 
> E lei lo aveva tradito già 2 volte e gli bolliva la topa.. :rotfl:
> 
> Magari li intervenivi.. :carneval:


Ma dici?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto generico nel fornire informazioni, a volte ho la sensazione che ti piaccia creare un po' di flame.
> L'ultimo tuo figlio ha 3 anni. Tua moglie è stata operata quando lui aveva un anno, la prima volta.
> *Cioè in un periodo in cui di solito ci si fa il culo per stare dietro ai bambini.*
> Da quel primo intervento sono passati due anni.
> ...


Primo grassetto: abbiamo avuto tutte figli, non per tutte lo star dietro ai figli e non dormire la notte ha voluto significare un calo di desiderio verso il partner.
E il mostrare desiderio non è per forza scopare. Nei momenti più difficili a me sarebbe bastato anche un "ti desidero", uno sguardo, lo smettere di essere trasparente

Secondo grassetto: minchia


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma quale parte di lui? Ha scritto che le è vicino, che la sta aiutando ecc ecc
> La parte così brutta da scoprire è che tuo marito ti desidera?
> Va bè


No. La parte brutta e' avere la sensazione  (giusta o sbagliata che sia) che tuo marito ti assista ANSIOSO che tu ritorni a dargliela.

E' diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. La parte brutta e' avere la sensazione  (giusta o sbagliata che sia) che tuo marito ti assista ANSIOSO che tu ritorni a dargliela.
> 
> E' diverso.


E sappiamo che per la moglie è così
Al momento sappiamo che la moglie ha detto" sto bene così o ti va bene o pioi separarti"


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma dici?


Mah.. 

Come dice Pinuccio a striscia la notizia :

"Cuincideeeeennnnzzz" :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ parli di mostrizzazione del tradito e del traditore non parli? Hai fatto na’ chiavica tuo marito. Perché dobbiamo credere che tuo marito e na’ chiavica, sulla tua parola?


Perché lo dice anche lui?


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E sappiamo che per la moglie è così
> Al momento sappiamo che la moglie ha detto" sto bene così o ti va bene o pioi separarti"


La moglie non gli ha detto che PUÒ separarsi.
Può separarsi a prescindere dal nulla osta di lei.
La moglie gli ha detto che capirebbe se lui andasse per altri lidi. Cosa che peraltro e' già capitata. Anche questo è diverso. Certo, e' sempre un modo per non farsi carico dei problemi altrui. Altrui, appunto, come hanno già detto. Mica che però lei è obbligata a farsi carico di quelli di Blu. Eh.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Un giorno un vecchio vide il giovane nipote che dopo aver cucinato un pesce pescato lo stava avidamente mangiando. Gli chiese: Ti piace? - Certo, io amo il pesce.
> Vedi figliolo, tu non ami il pesce, ami il suo sapore, quello che significa per te. Se tu avessi amato veramente quel pesce non lo avresti tirato fuori dall'acqua, non lo avresti ucciso e bollito. Tu chiami amore una cosa che amore non è.
> 
> Noi chiamiamo amore cose che non lo sono e pretendiamo che i rapporti amorosi si basino su cose che amore non sono.
> ...


Guarda che qui l’amore non c’è.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta una mia amica stava per baciare sulla guancia il papà egiziano di un compagno di classe di mia figlia. Lui la fermò subito e sua moglie spiegò la cosa dicendo che "una donna è impura e non può toccare o sfiorare un uomo nel periodo del Ramadan".
> Ognuno ha i suoi valori e soprattutto oggi non esistono valori riconosciuti da tutte le persone con cui veniamo a contatto. Si deve necessariamente imparare a convivere e accettare persone che la pensano diversamente da noi, pensando che nulla che sia argomentabile oggi può determinare una superiorità del nostro pensiero rispetto a quello di altri e che l'alternativa è lo scontro.
> Quando l'Italia era cattolica la maggioranza determinava degli assoluti, che chi non condivideva trasgrediva di nascosto. Oggi tutto è relativo: la mamma cattolica che hai citato aveva dei valori diversi rispetto ai tuoi, nondimeno nessuno dei due può affermare la superiorità anche solo in termini numerici dei propri. Il tuo giudizio e il suo pertanto sono solamente soggettivi, non assoluti, pertanto confutabili in qualsiasi argomentazione di tipo dialettico.
> La democrazia è uno strumento di libertà per cui non esiste un progresso delle idee, ma un continuo flusso delle stesse, in cui il relativismo è vinto solo da valutazioni di ordine numerico.
> ...


No quella non era cattolica, era scema.
Il cattolicesimo lo conosco meglio del 90% di chi si definisce cattolico.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Malattia, figli (che da gestire magari in condizioni di salute non ottimale non sono una passeggiata....). Quello che vuoi. S*e non ti sento vicino in certi momenti, non è detto che il mio obiettivo sia quello di starti vicino*. Ubi maior....





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma quale parte di lui? Ha scritto che le è vicino, che la sta aiutando ecc ecc
> *La parte così brutta da scoprire è che tuo marito ti desidera?
> *Va bè


Se non afferriamo che lei non desidera più lui per motivi a noi comunque sconosciuti ma che hanno determinato probabilmente una perdita di stima non ne usciamo.
*Se lei non stima più lui* - e quello che ha scritto Cielo secondo me può essere una spiegazione - *lei non lo desidera.
*La malattia ha mostrato la distanza che probabilmente c'era già prima. Esattamente come il tradimento ha mostrato tutte le magagne della mia coppia. Sono eventi - la maternità, la malattia, il tradimento - che cambiando gli equilibri rivelano quello che era nascosto. E quel che emerge spesso allontana, comunque cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta una mia amica stava per baciare sulla guancia il papà egiziano di un compagno di classe di mia figlia. Lui la fermò subito e sua moglie spiegò la cosa dicendo che "una donna è impura e non può toccare o sfiorare un uomo nel periodo del Ramadan".
> Ognuno ha i suoi valori e soprattutto oggi non esistono valori riconosciuti da tutte le persone con cui veniamo a contatto. Si deve necessariamente imparare a convivere e accettare persone che la pensano diversamente da noi, pensando che nulla che sia argomentabile oggi può determinare una superiorità del nostro pensiero rispetto a quello di altri e che l'alternativa è lo scontro.
> Quando l'Italia era cattolica la maggioranza determinava degli assoluti, che chi non condivideva trasgrediva di nascosto. Oggi tutto è relativo: la mamma cattolica che hai citato aveva dei valori diversi rispetto ai tuoi, nondimeno nessuno dei due può affermare la superiorità anche solo in termini numerici dei propri. Il tuo giudizio e il suo pertanto sono solamente soggettivi, non assoluti, pertanto confutabili in qualsiasi argomentazione di tipo dialettico.
> La democrazia è uno strumento di libertà per cui non esiste un progresso delle idee, ma un continuo flusso delle stesse, in cui il relativismo è vinto solo da valutazioni di ordine numerico.
> ...


Mi dispiace ma io non confondo apertura di idee e rispetto degli altri con un relativismo in cui tutto va bene o vince la maggioranza.
E l’hanno spiegato in tanti.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che qui l’amore non c’è.


Neppure io lo percepisco. 
Non è emerso.
Ho letto valutazioni di stima di lui verso lei. Bisogni espressi, ma l'amore no.
E forse anche su questo lui dovrebbe ragionare.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me il fondamento di una coppia è donarsi reciprocamente all'altro.
> Ci si dona quando si assiste una persona che è malata, quando si aiuta chi sta con noi, quando la si comprende e quando si perdona, quando si accetta che la persona sia diversa da noi, anche nelle piccole cose (la musica che ascolta, i film che guarda, le idee che possono divergere, le passioni che la possono coinvolgere), quando ci si sacrifica un poco per farla stare bene, quando la si desidera e si dona il nostro desiderio di lei, che non è solo sessuale, ma di condivisione.
> Se questo sentire non è reciproco si hanno coppie sbilanciate in cui uno dei due sfrutta inizialmente l'altro e lo domina e i conseguenti malesseri con tutte le conseguenze del caso.


Appunto.
Invece qui si proclama un diritto a cui l’altro (diciamo più l’altra eh) si deve adeguare.
Altro che rispetto, qui siamo al paleolitico.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma no, Bruni.. non c'entra nulla la buona educazione..
> 
> C'entra il diverso registro comunicativo, e la diversa packing list dei bisogni individuali da esprimere in coppia, che quando diventa famiglia (figli) si scindono gioco forza
> 
> ...


Da sempre se si usano le parole con significato diverso non ci si intende.
Quello non è bisogno, è desiderio che deve necessariamente fare i conti con la realtà non solo della presenza del figlio, ma del CONSENSO. 
Eppure l’avevi scritto tu qualche post fa.
Ti sembra evidente quando riguarda gli altri e diventa sacrificio quando riguarda te?


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma io non confondo apertura di idee e rispetto degli altri con un relativismo in cui tutto va bene o vince la maggioranza.
> E l’hanno spiegato in tanti.


Hanno provato a spiegarlo, ma la società quando non assume valori comuni condivisi - una religione, un'ideologia, la patria, un'identità - non può che basarsi sul relativismo e sugli estremismi che conseguono, che sono rappresentanza puramente soggettiva ma non hanno alcun valore discriminante.
Della serie "Se tutti hanno ragione nessuno ha ragione".
La democrazia è la vittoria della maggioranza.
Altrimenti tutte le spiagge sarebbero nudiste.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...leggendoti però siamo già passati al patibolo


Non proiettare e immagina te con un testicolo amputato e una che ti chiede...allora quando me lo dai.
Io direi sensibilità di un rinoceronte.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Invece qui si proclama un diritto a cui l’altro (diciamo più l’altra eh) si deve adeguare.
> Altro che rispetto, qui siamo al paleolitico.


Non è un diritto, certo.
Però il fatto che non ci sia è un sintomo di qualcosa che non funziona.
Si deve capire cosa si è rotto e se si può riparare.
Solo questo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comprensibile.
> Dal mio punto di vista sono tutti sintomi di qualcosa che non è vero che non si sa fare, ma che non si ha più interesse a fare.
> Io, come credo un po' tutti, misuro l'interesse degli altri verso di me dai loro comportamenti (più che dalle parole) e in questo la scelta delle priorità ha un suo peso.
> L'esempio di Skorpio è calzante.
> ...


Veramente se il figlio è lì è chi vorrebbe fare sesso che fa una richiesta incongrua, ma lo sarebbe anche proporre una gita sul ghiacciaio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando a questa storia e non considerando più il modo in cui è stata presentata nel primo post, che a me aveva fatto pensare a un tentativo di trovare un partner sessuale ma _argomentando in generale_.
> Che cosa c'è di sbagliato in una fase della vita in cui una malattia è entrata nella coppia nello sperare di ritornare ad avere una vita anche sessuale nel momento in cui si ritornerà nuovamente sani?
> Nulla.
> Chi è malato esattamente come chi è sano ha la sola ambizione di vivere.
> ...


È uno che reagisce diversamente è una larva?

Ma vi leggete?


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non proiettare e immagina te con un testico amputato è una che ti chiede...allora quando me lo dai.
> Io direi sensibilità di un rinoceronte.



Io ho fatto l'amore con mia moglie quando sono tornato dopo una settimana dall'ospedale, avevo l'ossigeno nel sangue ancora a livelli sotto la media ed ero a rischio "vita".
Ma lei mi voleva e io ho voluto lei.
E anche quando ho subito un trapianto di cornea, mezzo cieco e con l'occhio che mi faceva ancora male...
Se proprio non c'è impedimento fisico - e forse in questo caso c'è - è la voglia di entrambi a portare di fare l'amore, non sono necessarie le richieste di uno solo. 
Non è questione di sensibilità - che è comunque carente - è che comunque... non ce n'è, mi sa.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente se il figlio è lì è chi vorrebbe fare sesso che fa una richiesta incongrua, ma lo sarebbe anche proporre una gita sul ghiacciaio.


E' la risposta non adeguata.
E' accaduto anche a me, e la risposta giusta è "Stanotte...".


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh appunto.. magari se fosse stata na femmina invece, a dire che il marito era nelle condizioni della moglie..
> 
> E lei lo aveva tradito già 2 volte e gli bolliva la topa.. :rotfl:
> 
> Magari li intervenivi.. :carneval:


Complimenti non ti smentisce mai con il rigirare il discorso come vuoi. Non ho mai fatto distinzioni di genere. Ti lascio alle tue seghe mentali.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da sempre se si usano le parole con significato diverso non ci si intende.
> Quello non è bisogno, è desiderio che deve necessariamente fare i conti con la realtà non solo della presenza del figlio, ma del CONSENSO.
> Eppure l’avevi scritto tu qualche post fa.
> Ti sembra evidente quando riguarda gli altri e diventa sacrificio quando riguarda te?


Del consenso sicuramente, e lo do x scontato che serva

Per me non è un sacrificio, ma come avevo scritto è una ovvia constatazione che in una coppia a progettualità familiare, una scissione sia assolutamente inevitabile

Ma a tutti i livelli, mica solo parlando di sesso

Mi stupisco per chi faccia questa "scoperta" per la quale ai suoi "bisogni personali nella coppia" deve necessariamente aggiungere una lista di "bisogni della comunità familiare" che lui stesso ha costituito liberamente.

La scissione è inevitabile.

Il mio "bisogno personale" (nella fattispecie) lo rinvio (ora non c'è spazio), oppure lo "sacrifico" (per chi lo vive come un sacrificio)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno provato a spiegarlo, ma la società quando non assume valori comuni condivisi - una religione, un'ideologia, la patria, un'identità - non può che basarsi sul relativismo e sugli estremismi che conseguono, che sono rappresentanza puramente soggettiva ma non hanno alcun valore discriminante.
> Della serie "Se tutti hanno ragione nessuno ha ragione".
> La democrazia è la vittoria della maggioranza.
> Altrimenti tutte le spiagge sarebbero nudiste.


Se vuoi no riparliamo :rotfl:


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È uno che reagisce diversamente è una larva?
> 
> Ma vi leggete?


Uno che reagisce come?
Chiunque sia stato malato desidera tornare a vivere.
Quando ero in ospedale per insufficienza respiratoria, più di là che di qua, io mi sono pure divertito.
Anche negli ospedali chi non fa dell'essere vittima una sua struttura mentale ama la vita.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Complimenti non ti smentisce mai con il rigirare il discorso come vuoi. Non ho mai fatto distinzioni di genere. Ti lascio alle tue seghe mentali.


Grazie dei complimenti, ma non è che fosse così difficile eh? :rotfl:

Appena trovi la risposta alle mie domande facci sapere.. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'amore con mia moglie quando sono tornato dopo una settimana dall'ospedale, avevo l'ossigeno nel sangue ancora a livelli sotto la media ed ero a rischio "vita".
> Ma lei mi voleva e io ho voluto lei.
> E anche quando ho subito un trapianto di cornea, mezzo cieco e con l'occhio che mi faceva ancora male...
> Se proprio non c'è impedimento fisico - e forse in questo caso c'è - è la voglia di entrambi a portare di fare l'amore, non sono necessarie le richieste di uno solo.
> Non è questione di sensibilità - che è comunque carente - è che comunque... non ce n'è, mi sa.


*TU*, tu non sei tutti.
Propugni relativismo e poi se tu avevi voglia devono averla tutti?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' la risposta non adeguata.
> E' accaduto anche a me, e la risposta giusta è "Stanotte...".


Prendiamo il numerino di prenotazione.:facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Del consenso sicuramente, e lo do x scontato che serva
> 
> Per me non è un sacrificio, ma come avevo scritto è una ovvia constatazione che in una coppia a progettualità familiare, una scissione sia assolutamente inevitabile
> 
> ...


Sacrificio vuol dire fare qualcosa di sacro, in modo primitivo mi privo di un animale per il dio, per qualcosa di superiore e sacro. Nello specifico è il figlio. Fare un sacrificio deve essere una gioia perché è una scelta per qualcosa che si considera più importante.
E vorrei vedere chi non considera più importante un figlio rispetto a scopare...a no, vero, sbagli, ci sono i cani. Però non ne sono certa. Ho visto cagne ringhiare al cane che si avvicina quando ci sono i cuccioli.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi no riparliamo :rotfl:


I valori che ho appreso nel corso della mia infanzia sono mutati.
Non mi riconosco in molte cose attuali. 
Ci si adatta. 
Per fare un esempio "pratico", praticando nudismo da quasi 30 anni ed essendo un'attività anche più datata, mi sono stupito quando sono stato minacciato con una roncola in spiaggia dal nordafricano che già citai.
In conseguenza di questo, io e altri abbiamo valutato che alcune persone possono essere pericolose per la tua vita se non condividono alcuni tuoi atteggiamenti e abbiamo evitato di recarci in quella spiaggia e come ulteriore limitazione di restare in qualsiasi spiaggia da soli. Ormai abbiamo capito che è diventato pericoloso praticarlo come prima.
Nessuno prima di allora aveva minacciato di morte un nudista in quella regione, un tempo nota per essere clothing optional
Il fatto che sia sopravvissuto non minimizza l'accaduto.
I valori della società cambiano con gli individui. A volte bastano anche solo le generazioni.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *TU*, tu non sei tutti.
> Propugni relativismo e poi se tu avevi voglia devono averla tutti?


Ehm, se in una coppia *due si amano hanno voglia di fare l'amore.
*Il consenso è per l'atto singolo, non per l'attività.
E io sinceramente ho sempre detto sì anche quando non avevo voglia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I valori che ho appreso nel corso della mia infanzia sono mutati.
> Non mi riconosco in molte cose attuali.
> Ci si adatta.
> Per fare un esempio "pratico", praticando nudismo da quasi 30 anni ed essendo un'attività anche più datata, mi sono stupito quando sono stato minacciato con una roncola in spiaggia dal nordafricano che già citai.
> ...


Ma tu non sei quello che propugna i valori della maggioranza?
Beh alla maggioranza gente senza mutande fa un po’ schifo,


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *TU*, tu non sei tutti.
> Propugni relativismo e poi se tu avevi voglia devono averla tutti?


Ehm, se in una coppia *due si amano hanno voglia di fare l'amore.
*Il consenso è per l'atto singolo, non per l'attività.
E io sinceramente ho sempre detto sì anche quando non avevo voglia.
Questo non mi ha mai fatto sentire vittima.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm, se in una coppia *due si amano hanno voglia di fare l'amore.
> *Il consenso è per l'atto singolo, non per l'attività.
> E io sinceramente ho sempre detto sì anche quando non avevo voglia.


Rileggiti.
Ti contraddici nello stesso post.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quello che propugna i valori della maggioranza?
> Beh alla maggioranza gente senza mutande fa un po’ schifo,


Appunto.
Ma le minoranze hanno tutele in una democrazia.
Altrimenti è totalitarismo.
Non si uccidono le minoranze in democrazia perché fanno schifo.
In democrazia la maggioranza determina il fatto che ci siano la quasi totalità di spiagge per i tessili e una quantità minima per i nudisti.
Se le seconde non ci sono non è democrazia.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Complimenti non ti smentisce mai con il rigirare il discorso come vuoi. Non ho mai fatto distinzioni di genere. Ti lascio alle tue seghe mentali.


Non fai distinzioni di genere?
Hai giustificato il tuo dissenso verso alcune opinioni parlando di " femministe".

Poi però ti imbarazzi a rispondere cosa avresti detto, di fronte a uno tradito dopo che ha subito una operazione nelle parti intime.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La moglie non gli ha detto che PUÒ separarsi.
> Può separarsi a prescindere dal nulla osta di lei.
> La moglie gli ha detto che capirebbe se lui andasse per altri lidi. Cosa che peraltro e' già capitata. Anche questo è diverso. Certo, e' sempre un modo per non farsi carico dei problemi altrui. Altrui, appunto, come hanno già detto. Mica che però lei è obbligata a farsi carico di quelli di Blu. Eh.


Certo che no
Gli ha solo detto chiaramente che non ha speranze di avere un’ intimità con lei 
Dici poco


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non afferriamo che lei non desidera più lui per motivi a noi comunque sconosciuti ma che hanno determinato probabilmente una perdita di stima non ne usciamo.
> *Se lei non stima più lui* - e quello che ha scritto Cielo secondo me può essere una spiegazione - *lei non lo desidera.
> *La malattia ha mostrato la distanza che probabilmente c'era già prima. Esattamente come il tradimento ha mostrato tutte le magagne della mia coppia. Sono eventi - la maternità, la malattia, il tradimento - che cambiando gli equilibri rivelano quello che era nascosto. E quel che emerge spesso allontana, comunque cambia.


Scusa il maiuscolo
È INIZIATO PRIMA DELLA MALATTIA E DURERÀ ANCHE DOPO


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggiti.
> Ti contraddici nello stesso post.


Dove?


----------



## oriente70 (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'amore con mia moglie quando sono tornato dopo una settimana dall'ospedale, avevo l'ossigeno nel sangue ancora a livelli sotto la media ed ero a rischio "vita".
> Ma lei mi voleva e io ho voluto lei.
> E anche quando ho subito un trapianto di cornea, mezzo cieco e con l'occhio che mi faceva ancora male...
> Se proprio non c'è impedimento fisico - e forse in questo caso c'è - è la voglia di entrambi a portare di fare l'amore, non sono necessarie le richieste di uno solo.
> Non è questione di sensibilità - che è comunque carente - è che comunque... non ce n'è, mi sa.


Ci deve essere qualcosa che non va trombo di più quando sto male..
Sindrome da crocerossina??


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa il maiuscolo
> È INIZIATO PRIMA DELLA MALATTIA E DURERÀ ANCHE DOPO


E allora già da prima... erano in crisi.
Ma se non ci aiuta lui a capire perché, qui si parla solo di massimi sistemi.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sacrificio vuol dire fare qualcosa di sacro, in modo primitivo mi privo di un animale per il dio, per qualcosa di superiore e sacro. Nello specifico è il figlio. Fare un sacrificio deve essere una gioia perché è una scelta per qualcosa che si considera più importante.
> E vorrei vedere chi non considera più importante un figlio rispetto a scopare...a no, vero, sbagli, ci sono i cani. Però non ne sono certa. Ho visto cagne ringhiare al cane che si avvicina quando ci sono i cuccioli.


Ma io infatti non ho detto che per me sia mai stato un sacrificio.. 

E mai mi lagnerei 

Detto questo, la scissione in una coppia a progettualità familiare, è inevitabile

Ma si va dal sesso, all'espressione libera di propri sentimenti o emozioni, che possono essere deteriori per il figlio, o non comprese o deformate

Penso alle volte che ho detto a mia moglie: "non farti vedere così.. dopo capisce male, si fa mille film in testa"

Anche per piangere su una criticita' c'e da aspettare il.momento giusto

La.scissione è inevitabile.

Mia moglie ha avuto un lutto familiare, abbiamo vissuto MESI nell'attesa e nella gestione, non ci si poteva permettere di piangere , si condividevano altre emozioni e preoccupazioni, necessità, contingenza, casini

Al funerale, c'era il suo collega di stanza, grosso, impacciato, confuso, quando lo ha visto presente, gli è andata addosso scoppiando in lacrime disperate e liberatorie

Con me non lo ha fatto. In casa non lo ha fatto

Non si può "vivere tutti se stessi" in famiglia


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sacrificio vuol dire fare qualcosa di sacro, in modo primitivo mi privo di un animale per il dio, per qualcosa di superiore e sacro. Nello specifico è il figlio. Fare un sacrificio deve essere una gioia perché è una scelta per qualcosa che si considera più importante.
> E vorrei vedere chi non considera più importante un figlio rispetto a scopare...a no, vero, sbagli, ci sono i cani. Però non ne sono certa. Ho visto cagne ringhiare al cane che si avvicina quando ci sono i cuccioli.


Tra scopare e fare i compiti
Non tra scopare e un figlio
Io pur di avere una notte ogni tanto solo con mio marito ho lasciato i figli si nonni.
Non era più importante erano due cose diverse e un modo per conciliarle
Non penso di amare i miei figli meno di chi non l’ha fatto .


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E allora già da prima... erano in crisi.


Già da prima non lo desiderava e per lui è un problema
È qui per questo. Invece stiamo facendo la diagnosi medica a lei e lui additato da assatanato pervertito 
Forse bisognerebbe provare s non sentirsi desiderati per capire


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra scopare e fare i compiti
> Non tra scopare e un figlio
> Io out di avere una notte ogni tanto solo con mio marito ho lasciato i figli si nonni.
> Non era più importante erano due cose diverse e un modo per conciliarle
> Non penso di amare i miei figli meno di chi non l’ha fatto .


Si, capisco, ma il fatto che hai dovuto "scavare" la notte già è il segnale che manca spazio

Ma è inevitabile così.. non è un dramma

Sarà bello "scavare" un buco di una sera, consapevoli che ce ne vorrebbero però  100 di sere

È giusto cosi

E le altre 99 sere scindi, anteponi, sacrifichi.. il senso è sempre quello


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non fai distinzioni di genere?
> Hai giustificato il tuo dissenso verso alcune opinioni parlando di " femministe".
> 
> Poi però ti imbarazzi a rispondere cosa avresti detto, di fronte a uno tradito dopo che ha subito una operazione nelle parti intime.


???? Cielo dovresti rileggere tutte le mie risposte in questi mesi e capiresti molte cose su come la penso. Per me un traditore uomo o donna non hanno distinzione ne giustificazioni. Del nostro amico che ha aperto questa discussione hai miei occhi ha perso ogni tipo di rispetto quando ha parlato del suo tradimento. E con questa mia risposta, non prolungherò la discussione in merito.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, capisco, ma il fatto che hai dovuto "scavare" la notte già è il segnale che manca spazio
> 
> Ma è inevitabile così.. non è un dramma
> 
> ...


Certo
Ma davanti a te che ti avvicini non mi verrebbe in mente di dirti dei compiti. Ti farei capire che lo desidero quanto te e che ci ritaglieremo lo spazio magari tra un paio d’ore


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ???? Cielo dovresti rileggere tutte le mie risposte in questi mesi e capiresti molte cose su come la penso. Per me un traditore uomo o donna non hanno distinzione ne giustificazioni. Del nostro amico che ha aperto questa discussione hai miei occhi ha perso ogni tipo di rispetto quando ha parlato del suo tradimento. E con questa mia risposta, non prolungherò la discussione in merito.


Dovresti rileggerti anche tu, però

Che prima hai detto: io mi sono astenuto dall'intervenire (però per parlare Delle femministe stronze e cattive in appoggio a un TRADITOREl il tuo 'intervento lo hai fatto) 

E dopo hai detto che non fai distinzione di genere e dici SEMPRE le tue idee indipendentemente dal fatto che il tradito sia maschio o femmina :carneval:

Eh insomma.. è un "bel leggerti" eh sì.. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo
> Ma davanti a te che ti avvicini non mi verrebbe in mente di dirti dei compiti. Ti farei capire che lo desidero quanto te e che ci ritaglieremo lo spazio magari tra un paio d’ore


Ma infatti era un esempio come un altro.. 

Solo che se in quel momento sei fuori di testa x il 5 a storia, non so se hai la lucidità x accogliere il.mio desiderio, tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dove?


Sono tre righe...


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che qui l’amore non c’è.


  Torno su questa discussione, anche se non vorrei. E' chiaro che manca il bene di fondo, che manca l'empatia (a proposito non azzardarti più a prendermi per il sedere per questo vocabolo altrimenti chiudo con il forum) e che manca -probabilmente- l'amore. -------------------------------Davanti ad un discorso come quello che la moglie ha fatto a lui, io per esempio avrei cominciato a preparare le valigie ma non pretendo certo che quello che penso io possa andar bene a tutti e a tutte le sitazioni.------------------------------------------  Quello che io vedo è come nell'altra discussione una contrapposizione inutile tra chi secondo te "pretende" sesso, e chi invece vede un'altra cosa che è  "auspicare e desiderare" che sono due vocaboli diversi e significano molto altro, completamente altro, in una distanza che evidentemente tu non vedi o che non vuoi vedere. -----------------------------------------------------  Il vero problema in questa coppia non è una questione di semantica è una faccenda molto più pratica e banale ed è cercare maturare adottare un modo per ritrovarsi. Comunque continuate pure così se vi pare, per me in definitiva state riempiendo il 3d di considerazioni sbagliate anzi, peggio, inutili.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Già da prima non lo desiderava e per lui è un problema
> È qui per questo. Invece stiamo facendo la diagnosi medica a lei e lui additato da assatanato pervertito
> Forse bisognerebbe provare s non sentirsi desiderati per capire


Alcune cose sono emerse, però, al di là degli estremismi.
Altre dovrebbe arrivare a raccontarcele lui, altrimenti diventa un po' tirare a indovinare.
La questione del desiderio la capisco benissimo. 
So quanto può essere complesso capire le motivazioni, però.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra scopare e fare i compiti
> Non tra scopare e un figlio
> Io pur di avere una notte ogni tanto solo con mio marito ho lasciato i figli si nonni.
> Non era più importante erano due cose diverse e un modo per conciliarle
> Non penso di amare i miei figli meno di chi non l’ha fatto .


Appunto...trovi una soluzione. 
Non è che al momento ti poni il problema. Non è un problema. Come non è un problema è non è un sacrificio :rotfl: non fare sesso all’Esselunga. 
Si stanno ponendo alternative sbagliate.
Si litiga anche per capire se c’è desiderio o no, ma i problemi seri di salute vanno considerati e rispettati.
Comunque ha spiegato Cielo meglio.


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Torno su questa discussione, anche se non vorrei. E' chiaro che manca il bene di fondo, che manca l'empatia (a proposito non azzardarti più a prendermi per il sedere per questo vocabolo altrimenti chiudo con il forum) e che manca -probabilmente- l'amore. -------------------------------Davanti ad un discorso come quello che la moglie ha fatto a lui, io per esempio avrei cominciato a preparare le valigie ma non pretendo certo che quello che penso io possa andar bene a tutti e a tutte le sitazioni.------------------------------------------  Quello che io vedo è come nell'altra discussione una contrapposizione inutile tra chi secondo te "pretende" sesso, e chi invece vede un'altra cosa che è  "auspicare e desiderare" che sono due vocaboli diversi e significano molto altro, completamente altro, in una distanza che evidentemente tu non vedi o che non vuoi vedere. -----------------------------------------------------  Il* vero problema in questa coppia non è una questione di semantica è una faccenda molto più pratica e banale ed è cercare maturare adottare un modo per ritrovarsi.* Comunque continuate pure così se vi pare, per me in definitiva state riempiendo il 3d di considerazioni sbagliate anzi, peggio, inutili.


A me piacciono molto i tuoi interventi, che trovo sempre pacati e riflessivi.
Il neretto è fondamentale. E mi appartiene moltissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Torno su questa discussione, anche se non vorrei. E' chiaro che manca il bene di fondo, che manca l'empatia (a proposito non azzardarti più a prendermi per il sedere per questo vocabolo altrimenti chiudo con il forum) e che manca -probabilmente- l'amore. -------------------------------Davanti ad un discorso come quello che la moglie ha fatto a lui, io per esempio avrei cominciato a preparare le valigie ma non pretendo certo che quello che penso io possa andar bene a tutti e a tutte le sitazioni.------------------------------------------  Quello che io vedo è come nell'altra discussione una contrapposizione inutile tra chi secondo te "pretende" sesso, e chi invece vede un'altra cosa che è  "auspicare e desiderare" che sono due vocaboli diversi e significano molto altro, completamente altro, in una distanza che evidentemente tu non vedi o che non vuoi vedere. -----------------------------------------------------  Il vero problema in questa coppia non è una questione di semantica è una faccenda molto più pratica e banale ed è cercare maturare adottare un modo per ritrovarsi. Comunque continuate pure così se vi pare, per me in definitiva state riempiendo il 3d di considerazioni sbagliate anzi, peggio, inutili.


Si risponde a chi si risponde.
Se uno dice che il sesso è un diritto sta dicendo una cosa sbagliata perché usa la parola sbagliata.

Comunque se rileggi il primo post del thread...boh io avrei pochi dubbi sulle proiezioni che stanno facendo tanti.
Facciamo attenzione perché le proiezioni sono il contrario dell’empatia.
In una relazione, anche tra cliente e commessa, l’empatia deve essere reciproca. 
Ma nella vita ci sono priorità e se io empatizzo con te che hai il mal di stomaco e vengo a farti la camomilla, ma nel frattempo scivolo e mi rompo la gamba, se mi chiedi quando arriva la camomilla magari ho ragione di essere poco empatica.


P.S. Il correttore che mette gli accenti quando gli pare non lo sopporto più!


----------



## Blu75 (11 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Torno su questa discussione, anche se non vorrei. E' chiaro che manca il bene di fondo, che manca l'empatia (a proposito non azzardarti più a prendermi per il sedere per questo vocabolo altrimenti chiudo con il forum) e che manca -probabilmente- l'amore. -------------------------------Davanti ad un discorso come quello che la moglie ha fatto a lui, io per esempio avrei cominciato a preparare le valigie ma non pretendo certo che quello che penso io possa andar bene a tutti e a tutte le sitazioni.------------------------------------------  Quello che io vedo è come nell'altra discussione una contrapposizione inutile tra chi secondo te "pretende" sesso, e chi invece vede un'altra cosa che è  "auspicare e desiderare" che sono due vocaboli diversi e significano molto altro, completamente altro, in una distanza che evidentemente tu non vedi o che non vuoi vedere. -----------------------------------------------------  Il vero problema in questa coppia non è una questione di semantica è una faccenda molto più pratica e banale ed è cercare maturare adottare un modo per ritrovarsi. Comunque continuate pure così se vi pare, per me in definitiva state riempiendo il 3d di considerazioni sbagliate anzi, peggio, inutili.


avevo già apprezzato molto quanto esposto precedentemente, ancora di più ora.

Anche perchè parecchi interventi sono deduzioni ed analisi che trovo parecchio fuori strada, le accetto, se nei limiti della civiltà le posso anche apprezzare, ma che non condivido. 
Ci sono stati interventi che mi hanno fatto riflettere, e non sono stati quelli che sono partiti a giudicare sentimenti, persona etc. sulla base di evidenti traumi precedenti. 
Io ciò che sto facendo lo so bene, e lo sto facendo per la cosa che ho più a cuore ovvero la mia famiglia, al netto di poche ore di sonno, al netto di una schiena spezzata. Certo mia moglie sta peggio e infatti non me ne lamento un secondo con lei e non sto con l'orologio a dirle "mancano due mesi alla tua guarigione, tic toc".
Sono un essere umano, con i miei pregi e i miei difetti, i miei bisogni che a volte si traducono magari, banalmente, come qualcuno ha detto, in semplice ricerca del contatto fisico li sto mettendo in secondo piano, non voglio una medaglia, sto semplicemente dicendo che sto facendo ciò che trovo giusto. Ho aperto un topic su un forum che tratta una tematica ben precisa e non un bilancino di quello che provo o non provo su questioni di carattere pratico. Si è parlato anche di colpe, di mancanze, io credo che tutti in un rapporto possono avere colpe e tutti possono avere delle mancanze, ma è la volontà di ripartire, è la volontà di "ritrovarsi" come è stato detto a fare la differenza.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo dice anche lui?


E tu ti sei sposato na’ chiavica di uomo?


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che no
> Gli ha solo detto chiaramente che non ha speranze di avere un’ intimità con lei
> Dici poco


Non lo so.
Non dico ne' poco, ne' tanto.

Qui dentro ho avuto modo anche di leggere di persone che si erano prese cura di coniugi gravemente invalidi per anni. Decenni. E a cui la vita ha messo di fronte l'opportunità di tornare a fare sesso con qualcun altro. Ho sempre pensato che abbiano fatto bene, ad abbracciare questa opportunità.

Ci sono malattie che vengono usate  "a paravento", e malattie che paravento non sono.

Io non posso sapere la situazione di Blu: intuisco solo che la moglie ha avuto problemi seri di salute. E che Blu si domanda fino a che punto "aspettare". So che l'ha già tradita. E so che lei gli ha concesso una sorta di  "liberatoria". Di sua sponte, senza richiesta.

Ora io non so cosa giri per la testa di lei. Per quella di lui gira la domanda volta a comprendere se sia possibile auto-giustificarsi per l'ipotesi di rivolgersi altrove. Ha già detto di averlo fatto giusto come sfogo a bisogni meramente fisiologici. Ecco.... Io se fossi in una persona malata, o comunque in convalescenza da una malattia, avrei altre priorità, rispetto al farmi carico dei suoi problemi.

Poi ognuno la ragiona come vuole.

Una "ragazza" (e' mia coetanea) che conosco mi ha confessato che, quando ebbe una crisi col marito, nel senso che non dormivano più nello stesso letto, non di meno lei una volta a settimana gli "si concedeva", perché altrimenti lei ben sapeva che si sarebbe rivolto altrove. Per il resto non si parlavano neanche. Cosa accaduta circa 15 anni fa. Recentemente lei è passata sopra l'avere scoperto, nelle tasche della giacca di lui, bigliettini vari con le tariffe delle prostitute. E i telefoni. E a lei ultimamente lui non si dedicava più.

Non è che a forzarsi si facciano andare bene le cose, come vedi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E tu ti sei sposato na’ chiavica di uomo?


Pensa che sfiga tua moglie.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dovresti rileggerti anche tu, però
> 
> Che prima hai detto: io mi sono astenuto dall'intervenire (però per parlare Delle femministe stronze e cattive in appoggio a un TRADITOREl il tuo 'intervento lo hai fatto)
> 
> ...


Appunto rileggi,  io mi riferivo al fatto che si è fossillizzati sulla malattia e che il problema è nato prima e dopo. Non sono intervenuto prima proprio perché lui è un traditore, ma dal traditore a non comprendere cosa scrive ne passa di acqua e in molti hanno detto le stesse mie parole. Non ho dato della stronza a nessuno e per la millesima  volta ti esorto a smetterla di mettermi parole in bocca che non scrivo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Appunto rileggi,  io mi riferivo al fatto che si è fossillizzati sulla malattia e che il problema è nato prima e dopo. Non sono intervenuto prima proprio perché lui è un traditore, ma dal traditore a non comprendere cosa scrive ne passa di acqua e in molti hanno detto le stesse mie parole. Non ho dato della stronza a nessuno e per la millesima  volta ti esorto a smetterla di mettermi parole in bocca che non scrivo.


Ma allora la tua invettiva verso  "le femministe" che caspita significava?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che sfiga tua moglie.


Ma dimmi era già na’ chiavica o lo hai fatto diventare tu na’ chiavica?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2018)

maaa perche' litigate ?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2018)

Il sesso è un diritto, è un dovere.......è un esigenza se non me la (lo) dai vado altrove.
Punto, punto e virgola, due punti......abbondiamo


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tre righe...


Rispiego il post.
Tra atto sessuale e attività sessuale c'è differenza.
Io posso dare il mio consenso o meno all'atto sessuale (ovvero alla singola richiesta), ma la negazione di attività sessuale (ovvero del sesso nel lungo periodo) in assenza di motivi validi in una coppia mostra chiaramente che ci sono dei problemi da affrontare e che se non lo faccio probabilmente me ne troverò altri da affrontare in un futuro. Io personalmente non ho mai detto no neppure all'atto sessuale, ovvero alla singola richiesta, neppure quando non avevo voglia, questo perché comunque mi piace far l'amore con mia moglie e mi piace che lei ne tragga piacere e mi dispiace al contempo rifiutarglielo, se e finché sarà possibile.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma allora la tua invettiva verso  "le femministe" che caspita significava?


Nessuna inventiva. Vecchi discorsi.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il sesso è un diritto, è un dovere.......è un esigenza se non me la (lo) dai vado altrove.
> Punto, punto e virgola, due punti......abbondiamo


Concordo con te fino al punto dove scrivi che si va a cercarlo altrove. Prima lasci il marito/moglie e poi fai quello che vuoi.


----------



## patroclo (11 Aprile 2018)

Cioè, giusto per riassumere: "il sesso nel matrimonio non è importante solo dal punto di vista di chi non lo desidera"

corretto?


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Nessuna inventiva. Vecchi discorsi.


Continui a non rispondere.

Tra "femministe" e gente che  "rigira le frittate", devo supporre che avresti fatto meglio a continuare a non intervenire.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Continui a non rispondere.
> 
> Tra "femministe" e gente che  "rigira le frittate", devo supporre che avresti fatto meglio a continuare a non intervenire.


Un altra in possesso del verbo . Vuoi le risposte? Basta che vai a rileggerti le ultime discussioni e non solo questa. Qui è come una telenovela,se perdi una puntata non comprendi il resto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dimmi era già na’ chiavica o lo hai fatto diventare tu na’ chiavica?


E tu eri scemo fin da giovane?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rispiego il post.
> Tra atto sessuale e attività sessuale c'è differenza.
> Io posso dare il mio consenso o meno all'atto sessuale (ovvero alla singola richiesta), ma la negazione di attività sessuale (ovvero del sesso nel lungo periodo) in assenza di motivi validi in una coppia mostra chiaramente che ci sono dei problemi da affrontare e che se non lo faccio probabilmente me ne troverò altri da affrontare in un futuro. Io personalmente non ho mai detto no neppure all'atto sessuale, ovvero alla singola richiesta, neppure quando non avevo voglia, questo perché comunque mi piace far l'amore con mia moglie e mi piace che lei ne tragga piacere e mi dispiace al contempo rifiutarglielo, se e finché sarà possibile.


Adesso è chiaro.
Ripeto però tu, con i problemi che hai avuto tu un’altra persona con altri problemi può vivere la richiesta sessuale diversamente, soprattutto se appare richiesta per il soddisfacimento di un bisogno e non un desiderio.
A questo proposito consiglio il film Una breve vacanza


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Appunto rileggi,  io mi riferivo al fatto che si è fossillizzati sulla malattia e che il problema è nato prima e dopo. Non sono intervenuto prima proprio perché lui è un traditore, ma dal traditore a non comprendere cosa scrive ne passa di acqua e in molti hanno detto le stesse mie parole. Non ho dato della stronza a nessuno e per la millesima  volta ti esorto a smetterla di mettermi parole in bocca che non scrivo.


Ho riletto

E rifaccio la domanda:

Perché a traditore MASCHIO invece di fargli il tuo classico sermone, gli hai detto che "queste femministe... Etc.. etc.."?

Sconto femministe?
O hai lasciato il sermone in canonica?

PS se non vuoi rispondere mica sei obbligato, ma la domanda resta

PS numero 2 stronze femministe ce lo aggiungo io, 

Stronze, e anche un po' puzzolenti 

Sempre aggiunto da me :rotfl:

E che vengano a dirmi qualcosa, queste puttane :rotfl:
Il tuo vestito è candido, tranquillo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> maaa perche' litigate ?


Rompe in continuazione.
Ogni tanto è utile che sappia che sono in grado di rispondere.
Così come probabilmente sua moglie è in grassetto di fare sesso, ma non con lui :carneval:


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso è chiaro.
> Ripeto però tu, con i problemi che hai avuto tu un’altra persona con altri problemi può vivere la richiesta sessuale diversamente, soprattutto *se appare richiesta per il soddisfacimento di un bisogno e non un desiderio*.
> A questo proposito consiglio il film Una breve vacanza


Magari il problema è proprio questo, e forse lo è anche da prima.
Ma è una delle tante supposizioni che sono state fatte, tutte più o meno valide.
Un confronto un po' più approfondito con l'autore del thread aiuterebbe ad andare avanti e capire qual è la strada più corretta.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho riletto
> 
> E rifaccio la domanda:
> 
> ...


Perché ripetere le solite cose? E comunque ho sempre intervenuto sia in traditori che traditrici. Continuo a vedere che non si comprende quanto viene detto da alcune persone.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perché ripetere le solite cose? .


Era una domanda.. 

Accetto la tua risposta.. (che poi è una domanda, ma va bene lo stesso) no problems


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rompe in continuazione.
> Ogni tanto è utile che sappia che sono in grado di rispondere.
> Così come probabilmente sua moglie è in grassetto di fare sesso, ma non con lui :carneval:


Che cosa che tuo marito ha fatto bene a farti na’ cassetta e’ lumache in testa? 

Maestrina e’ sta’............


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho riletto
> 
> E rifaccio la domanda:
> 
> ...


 questa volta non ce l'hai su con me ne sono certa.
Io ero la troia dall'altra parte. 
Non ci si può distrarre qui dentro un solo attimo che scoppiano guerre


----------



## random (11 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Cioè, giusto per riassumere: "il sesso nel matrimonio non è importante solo dal punto di vista di chi non lo desidera"
> 
> corretto?


Si.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> maaa perche' litigate ?


 sarà il tempo, qui diluvia. Ci si indispone.
Poi un po di lite ci vuole così poi si fa pace.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarà il tempo, qui diluvia. Ci si indispone.
> Poi un po di lite ci vuole così poi si fa pace.


Lite?
Uno è scemo, volgare e offende tutte.
Magari ogni tanto si può anche dirglielo.
Se resta soddisfatto nel suo onanistico soliloquio magari pensa di essere arguto o di colpire :carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (11 Aprile 2018)

Azz le donne sul piede di guerra[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa volta non ce l'hai su con me ne sono certa.
> Io ero la troia dall'altra parte.
> Non ci si può distrarre qui dentro un solo attimo che scoppiano guerre


Ma che guerre, qui nascono sodalizi.. 

Oggi è nato il sodalizio delle femministe, hai visto?

Ogni discussione è un'occasione, siamo creativi

Sei interessata? Iscriviti! :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lite?
> Uno è scemo, volgare e offende tutte.
> Magari ogni tanto si può anche dirglielo.
> Se resta soddisfatto nel suo onanistico soliloquio magari pensa di essere arguto o di colpire :carneval:


Ma fatt’ na’ risata ogni tanto che a stare incazzata ti vengono le rughe. O già sei a posto? Non sapendo l’eta


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

[video=youtube_share;1AuwQSCI1Y4]https://youtu.be/1AuwQSCI1Y4[/video]


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma fatt’ na’ risata ogni tanto che a stare incazzata ti vengono le rughe. O già sei a posto? Non sapendo l’eta


Ps. Onanistico soliloquio mamm’ ro’ carmin’ a te solo i paroloni ti riempiono la bocca, pensa a qualcos’altro più terra terra  ( brava quello che hai pensato leggendo)
Ciao [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Divì (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No quella non era cattolica, era scema.
> Il cattolicesimo lo conosco meglio del 90% di chi si definisce cattolico.


A parte me


----------



## disincantata (11 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: abbiamo avuto tutte figli, non per tutte lo star dietro ai figli e non dormire la notte ha voluto significare un calo di desiderio verso il partner.
> E il mostrare desiderio non è per forza scopare. Nei momenti più difficili a me sarebbe bastato anche un "ti desidero", uno sguardo, lo smettere di essere trasparente
> 
> Secondo grassetto: minchia



Vero, ed io e mio marito per mesi e mesi facevamo i turni di notte a curare una bimba in ospedale, ci bastava vederci 1h la sera, cenare in un locale fuori dall''ospedale, poi  salutarci e anche un bigliettino,  trovato al mattino dopo al rientro a casa, bastava.

Non c'erano ancora i cellulari.


----------



## Cuore2018 (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto per intero il topic, solo mi pare di aver capito che la malattia di lei non sia propriamente un'unghia incarnita. Che due interventi a distanza ravvicinata fanno supporre a un problema grave.
> Poi c'è lui, che la trova una donna splendida, ma che al primo intervento l'ha tradita. E ora, in concomitanza con il secondo intervento, si domanda e si chiede  (nella sostanza) se valga la pena aspettare una persona che attualmente ha bisogno di essere accompagnata in bagno.
> 
> Matrimonio non è solo soddisfare i bisogni di sesso.
> ...


Provo a riflettere sulla questione senza considerare il tradimento di lui. Sul tradimento ho opinioni abbastanza rigide, non riesco quasi mai a giustificarlo. Riesco in certi casi a vedere delle attenuanti.

Quindi, lasciamo da parte il tradimento.

Io ho capito che la moglie ha avuto problemi seri, con ripercussioni ormonali, per cui non è in pericolo di vita, ma ha perso completamente il desiderio.

In questi due anni di rapporti una volta al mese, lui si sente frustrato perché il messaggio di lei è chiaro: il sesso non mi interessa, sto bene così, arrangiati o fatti un'altra vita.

Possiamo accettare il fatto che per alcune persone, più passionali di altre, questa cosa causi sofferenza?

Se lui non l'avesse tradita, sarebbe così terribile comprendere un senso di frustrazione del genere?

Anche a me ripugna l'idea di tradire un coniuge malato, ma se spostiamo un attimo il discorso su un livello privo di giudizio morale, possibile che risulti cosí inconcepibile lo sgomento di una persona che si vede prospettare una vita (o almeno un lungo periodo) senza sesso?

È il discorso dei figli piccoli: fai sacrifici, li fai con amore, guai se non ci fossero. Ma a volte vorresti che sparissero per riappropriarti di te. E ti pesa accudirli. Una madre che si concede di provare questo è una pessima madre?
Un coniuge malato può suscitare la stessa ambivalenza: ti accudisco, mi prendo cura di te, ti do tutto me stesso... Ma a volte vorrei farmi una sana scopata e ritrovarti al di là della dimensione paziente/infermiere.

Guardate che non concedere a sé o agli altri il diritto di entrare in contatto con desideri e bisogni (anche egoistici ) vuol dire che si sta censurando, e la censura non aiuta mai.

Poi certo, uno, tirato fuori il desiderio, ne fa ció che vuole. Ci sarà la madre che molla i figli ai nonni ogni 3 per 2 e quella che li lascia una volta al mese. Quella che non se ne separerà mai. Ma questo è il livello successivo. E siamo sul piano delle azioni/conseguenze. Questo è livello in cui lui ha deciso di tradire la moglie, mentre avrebbe potuto non farlo. Qui ognuno in cuor suo puó giudicare, credo.

Ma condannare il desiderio di questo marito e lo sgomento di fronte a una chiusura tanto netta da parte della moglie, io non lo comprendo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho riletto
> 
> E rifaccio la domanda:
> 
> ...


Oh. Passino stronza e femminista.
Puzzolente potevi tranquillamente dirmelo in separata sede, eccheccavolo :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> A parte me


Però mi manca poco :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh. Passino stronza e femminista.
> Puzzolente potevi tranquillamente dirmelo in separata sede, eccheccavolo :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Provo a riflettere sulla questione senza considerare il tradimento di lui. Sul tradimento ho opinioni abbastanza rigide, non riesco quasi mai a giustificarlo. Riesco in certi casi a vedere delle attenuanti.
> 
> Quindi, lasciamo da parte il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Quello che dici è comprensibile. E molto umano, anche. Provo a risponderti. Non è terribile, certo, comprendere la frustrazione di lui. E la immagino. Però, non puoi neanche riversare il tuo problema addosso a chi deve fare i conti con il proprio, di problema. Se sto male l'ultima cosa di cui ho bisogno e' di qualcuno che spera che io guarisca per finalità che non mi sono prioritarie. Ripeto: non mi piacerebbe essere la gallina osservata dal contadino che pietoso non le tira il collo, ma spera che ogni momento sia quello buono per fare l'uovo. Stesso discorso per i figli: chiaro che voglio il momento per me, ma se non li apprezzo nella loro crescita, ansiosa di vederli finalmente indipendenti per potermi fare i fatti miei.... La realtà è che non desidero il benessere dei miei figli. Ma solo il mio. C'è in tutto un modo. E un tempo. Chiedersi quale sia l'equilibrio giusto quando la moglie è in convalescenza e fatica ad andare in bagno, e' come guardare un bimbo di tre anni e vederlo fare progressi nell'ottica di poterlo lasciare a casa da solo. Non può che scaturire frustrazione. Anche da parte del bambino, alla lunga.
 Diciamo che lasciare una volta (o anche più) il bimbo dai nonni non è come prendere boccate d'ossigeno altrove. Per me. Ma tant'è, lei gli dà il via libera. Lui si rammarica di sentirselo dare. Eppure si rammarica per una cosa che ha già fatto. E non si rammarica per il fatto in sé, ma per il fatto che glielo ha detto la moglie.
Non so.
Non mi quadra mica tanto....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quello che dici è comprensibile. E molto umano, anche. Provo a risponderti. Non è terribile, certo, comprendere la frustrazione di lui. E la immagino. Però, non puoi neanche riversare il tuo problema addosso a chi deve fare i conti con il proprio, di problema. Se sto male l'ultima cosa di cui ho bisogno e' di qualcuno che spera che io guarisca per finalità che non mi sono prioritarie. Ripeto: non mi piacerebbe essere la gallina osservata dal contadino che pietoso non le tira il collo, ma spera che ogni momento sia quello buono per fare l'uovo. Stesso discorso per i figli: chiaro che voglio il momento per me, ma se non li apprezzo nella loro crescita, ansiosa di vederli finalmente indipendenti per potermi fare i fatti miei.... La realtà è che non desidero il benessere dei miei figli. Ma solo il mio. C'è in tutto un modo. E un tempo. Chiedersi quale sia l'equilibrio giusto quando la moglie è in convalescenza e fatica ad andare in bagno, e' come guardare un bimbo di tre anni e vederlo fare progressi nell'ottica di poterlo lasciare a casa da solo. Non può che scaturire frustrazione. Anche da parte del bambino, alla lunga.
> Diciamo che lasciare una volta (o anche più) il bimbo dai nonni non è come prendere boccate d'ossigeno altrove. Per me. Ma tant'è, lei gli dà il via libera. Lui si rammarica di sentirselo dare. Eppure si rammarica per una cosa che ha già fatto. E non si rammarica per il fatto in sé, ma per il fatto che glielo ha detto la moglie.
> Non so.
> Non mi quadra mica tanto....


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Non siamo tutti uguali, ma tendiamo tutti a vedere la pagliuzza e non la trave.

Io resto con l’impressione che blu sia venuto qui per pescare creando il quadro classico: il matrimonio è intoccabile, la moglie è meravigliosa, però non fanno sesso (non per carenze di lui, sia chiaro, lui è “putente” è lei fredda) lei è malata e non può essere lasciata, però comunque a lei non interessa.
Posso sbagliare eh.
Vero è che ognuno ha proiettato le proprie frustrazioni provate quando si è sentito rifiutato.
Difficilmente si ha voglia di rendersi conto degli atteggiamenti e delle parole che fanno chiudere, quando le diciamo noi.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh. Passino stronza e femminista.
> Puzzolente potevi tranquillamente dirmelo in separata sede, eccheccavolo :rotfl:


No no, è bene dirle chiare le cose..

Che se parto col turpiloquio io e levo gli ormeggi, altro che giochetti, c'è da scansarsi, e di volata

Femminista e puzzolente!
Che anche te discorri e discorri, ma hai rovinato un omino meraviglioso per dù ciaffate.

Puttana!


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no, è bene dirle chiare le cose..
> 
> Che se parto col turpiloquio io e levo gli ormeggi, altro che giochetti, c'è da scansarsi, e di volata
> 
> ...


Ma non è colpa mia!
E' colpa del mio femminismo....

:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è colpa mia!
> E' colpa del mio femminismo....
> 
> :carneval:


E nfatti

Ve le leverei io le zecche dal culo, vai vai..


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E nfatti
> 
> Ve le leverei io le zecche dal culo, vai vai..


Castigami che non vedo l'ora :carneval:

E non sono io a dirlo, chiarisco.
E' la mia natura di femmina, femminista, puttana, che ti sta rispondendo.
Ma non puzzolente, mi raccomando, che sennò qui dentro non acchiappo più il prossimo sventurato che mi capita tra gli artigli!!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Castigami che non vedo l'ora :carneval:
> 
> E non sono io a dirlo, chiarisco.
> E' la mia natura di femmina, femminista, puttana, che ti sta rispondendo.
> Ma non puzzolente, mi raccomando, che sennò qui dentro non acchiappo più il prossimo sventurato che mi capita tra gli artigli!!!


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13551


Jean Paul gaultier, Le Male. Rigorosamente quel profumo, da uomo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Jean Paul gaultier, Le Male. Rigorosamente quel profumo, da uomo


Allora ha ragione Skorpio :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ha ragione Skorpio :rotfl:


Non puzzoooo!!!!


----------



## random (11 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> *Provo a riflettere sulla questione senza considerare il tradimento di lui*. Sul tradimento ho opinioni abbastanza rigide, non riesco quasi mai a giustificarlo. Riesco in certi casi a vedere delle attenuanti.
> 
> Quindi, lasciamo da parte il tradimento.
> 
> ...



Ma è impossibile!!
Il tradimento è parte di questa storia ed è quello che la rende squallida. In caso contrario avremmo un uomo dal comportamento inappuntabile ma assalito da dubbi legittimi. Legittimi perchè è ovvio che a 40 anni, tanti  rifiuti anche per motivazioni sacrosante generano problemi anche di autostima. Lacerato al punto da non riuscire a prendere una decisione che lo tenta: quella di tradire la moglie, che , (allora si!), appare  amata e stimata. Sono le nostre reazioni nei momenti difficili che ci definiscono per quello che siamo. Siamo tutti bravi a sorridere e ad apparire perfetti nelle foto fatte davanti alle Cascate del Niagara.


----------



## Cuore2018 (11 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ripeto: non mi piacerebbe essere la gallina osservata dal contadino che pietoso non le tira il collo, ma spera che ogni momento sia quello buono per fare l'uovo. Stesso discorso per i figli: chiaro che voglio il momento per me, ma se non li apprezzo nella loro crescita, ansiosa di vederli finalmente indipendenti per potermi fare i fatti miei.... La realtà è che non desidero il benessere dei miei figli. Ma solo il mio. C'è in tutto un modo. E un tempo. Chiedersi quale sia l'equilibrio giusto quando la moglie è in convalescenza e fatica ad andare in bagno, e' come guardare un bimbo di tre anni e vederlo fare progressi nell'ottica di poterlo lasciare a casa da solo. Non può che scaturire frustrazione. Anche da parte del bambino, alla lunga.


Concordo in parte. Perché comunque io continuo a pensare che in un matrimonio sia bene parlare. Certo non mentre il coniuge si contorce dai dolori, una cosa così è da merde senza speranza! Ma magari, mentre si intuisce che il periodo è positivo e il peggio è passato, provare ad affrontare il problema insieme.
Chiedersi, insieme, quali prospettive potranno esserci. Ricominciare, nelle giornate sí, ad avvicinarsi intimamente e gradualmente.
È così improponibile?

Non lo so, dovrei passarci.

Certo è che lui non ha chiarito molti dubbi e non so se abbia eluso alcune domande di proposito.
Quindi alla fine si tratta sempre e comunque di visioni soggettive, da qualunque punto di vista si osservi la cosa.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Concordo in parte. Perché comunque io continuo a pensare che in un matrimonio sia bene parlare. Certo non mentre il coniuge si contorce dai dolori, una cosa così è da merde senza speranza! Ma magari, mentre si intuisce che il periodo è positivo e il peggio è passato, provare ad affrontare il problema insieme.
> Chiedersi, insieme, quali prospettive potranno esserci. Ricominciare, nelle giornate sí, ad avvicinarsi intimamente e gradualmente.
> È così improponibile?
> 
> ...


Quello che dici tu lo condivido al 100 per cento.
E penso anche che nella vita, ad un certo punto, ci si possa scontrare con la voglia di una boccata d'aria. 

Quello che non condivido, e' la "tempistica" di certe domande, e di certe reazioni. Se stimo il mio compagno, come persona e non come qualcosa a me funzionale, probabilmente certe "fughe", o certe pressioni, non mi verranno in mente mentre me lo trovo davanti debole.
Rivela a volte molto, la tempistica.

Avevo un  "capo" che non contemplava la malattia, nella vita dei suoi collaboratori. Per dire, neppure un giorno di febbre. Era (credo sia ancora) una persona molto sola, alla fine.

E non è che generalmente presentarsi al lavoro con 39 di febbre renda, lavorativamente parlando.


----------



## Cuore2018 (11 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma è impossibile!!
> Il tradimento è parte di questa storia ed è quello che la rende squallida. In caso contrario avremmo un uomo dal comportamento inappuntabile ma assalito da dubbi legittimi. Legittimi perchè è ovvio che a 40 anni, tanti  rifiuti anche per motivazioni sacrosante generano problemi anche di autostima. Lacerato al punto da non riuscire a prendere una decisione che lo tenta: quella di tradire la moglie, che , (allora si!), appare  amata e stimata. Sono le nostre reazioni nei momenti difficili che ci definiscono per quello che siamo. Siamo tutti bravi a sorridere e ad apparire perfetti nelle foto fatte davanti alle Cascate del Niagara.


Sí, ma in questo caso la discussione si è focalizzata soprattutto sul fatto se sia lecito o meno preoccuparsi del sesso in presenza di un coniuge malato o in una situazione di convalescenza.

Per questo ho messo tra parentesi il tradimento.

Ovvio che le azioni che compiamo ci qualificano piú di mille parole. Sfondi una porta aperta su questo con me


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2018)

non vi sto piu' dietro  chi mi fa unriassunto ?


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali, ma tendiamo tutti a vedere la pagliuzza e non la trave.
> 
> Io resto con l’impressione che blu sia venuto qui per pescare creando il quadro classico: il matrimonio è intoccabile, la moglie è meravigliosa, però non fanno sesso (non per carenze di lui, sia chiaro, lui è “putente” è lei fredda) lei è malata e non può essere lasciata, però comunque a lei non interessa.
> Posso sbagliare eh.
> ...


È probabile, leggendo il primo post, che questo thread sia stato scritto per questo.
Ma secondo me questo forum ha per chi ci scrive quasi la funzione di una terapia di gruppo, un luogo dove ognuno di noi condivide le sue esperienze  con gli altri avendo modo di crescere da questo confronto o comunque dar sfogo alle sue ansie.
Ovviamente tutti proiettano o comunque portano il proprio sentire nei loro post.
Sulla base di questa valutazione la veridicità o meno delle storie presentate è di secondaria importanza.
Il forum fa comunque sentire un po' meglio chi ci scrive, soprattutto quando viene a contatto con storie che hanno punti in comune con la propria.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È probabile, leggendo il primo post, che questo thread sia stato scritto per questo.
> Ma secondo me questo forum ha per chi ci scrive quasi la funzione di una terapia di gruppo, un luogo dove ognuno di noi condivide le sue esperienze  con gli altri avendo modo di crescere da questo confronto o comunque dar sfogo alle sue ansie.
> Ovviamente tutti proiettano o comunque portano il proprio sentire nei loro post.
> Sulla base di questa valutazione la veridicità o meno delle storie presentate è di secondaria importanza.
> Il forum fa comunque sentire un po' meglio chi ci scrive, soprattutto quando viene a contatto con storie che hanno punti in comune con la propria.


Oh. A me e' stato utilissimo, e lo e' tuttora. Ma soprattutto all'inizio, e' stato un riscontro importante. E gli spunti di riflessione più importanti li ho avuti non tanto per le manifestazioni di assenso, o diciamo anche di solidarietà, per i quali ringrazio ancora  
Però, appunto dicevo, cio' che mi e' stato di grande aiuto, sono stati tutti gli interventi atti a farmi scendere coi piedi per terra. In primis, quelli di tanti di voi che mi hanno ricondotta alle MIE responsabilità. Ho capito fondamentalmente qui la cosa più importante: vale a dire che ognuno parla anzitutto di sé, e per sé. Delle proprie magagne. Pare facile ma non lo e' affatto. Ricordo che al tempo  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] mi disse più o meno di fare attenzione a non diventare violenta. O quanto meno a "curare", e gestire quella parte di me che giocoforza contempla la violenza. Lì per lì ne fui un po' contrariata: ma è stato un argomento su cui ho riflettuto. E una volta  "inchiodata" a quelle che sono le mie responsabilità  (e non il frutto del cattivo di turno) ho potuto pensare a come farmene carico nell'ottica del mio benessere, non della mia colpevolizzazione.
In questo senso mi e' servito tanto, e lo posso dire ora, a distanza di tempo.

Siamo in ot, chiedo scusa  , ma forse neppure troppo in ot, a ben guardare un po' certe discussioni


----------



## Blu75 (12 Aprile 2018)

Io ho già detto come la pensavo in uno degli ultimi post. Non sono venuto nè per pescare, nè per altri fini che non fossero quello di sfogarmi, cogliere spunti e riflettere. 

Mi sono sentito sparare addosso giudizi, presunzioni e desiderio di scavare su cose che non sono intenzionato a condividere. Magari l'avrei anche fatto, ma di fare il bersaglio per frustrazioni altrui sinceramente non ne ho voglia.

Sono rimasto sinceramente un po' deluso da un clima che è diventato da stadio, ma evidentemente le cose qui funzionano in un certo modo e non sono certo io a voler cambiare le cose. 

Comunque ringrazio chi ha saputo dare uno spunto in modi civili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io ho già detto come la pensavo in uno degli ultimi post. Non sono venuto nè per pescare, nè per altri fini che non fossero quello di sfogarmi, cogliere spunti e riflettere.
> 
> Mi sono sentito sparare addosso giudizi, presunzioni e desiderio di scavare su cose che non sono intenzionato a condividere. Magari l'avrei anche fatto, ma di fare il bersaglio per frustrazioni altrui sinceramente non ne ho voglia.
> 
> ...


 non te la devi prendere, il tuo stato d'animo in fin dei conti non lo conosce nessuno.
Ognuno dà la propria interpretazione dei fatti.
E in ogni osservazione che è stata fatta c'è del vero, magari non riguarda la tua storia , magari sì ma non ne sei ancora conscio.
Non avertene così a male, sembriamo più ad un bar dopo la partita che allo stadio.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io ho già detto come la pensavo in uno degli ultimi post. Non sono venuto nè per pescare, nè per altri fini che non fossero quello di sfogarmi, cogliere spunti e riflettere.
> 
> Mi sono sentito sparare addosso giudizi, presunzioni e desiderio di scavare su cose che non sono intenzionato a condividere. Magari l'avrei anche fatto, ma di fare il bersaglio per frustrazioni altrui sinceramente non ne ho voglia.
> 
> ...


Sai.. la delusione (che viene dall'esterno) prevede a monte una aspettativa (che sta all'interno), ed è su questa (la TUA aspettativa) che è prima di ogni altra cosa, forse importante riflettere, ma vale per tutti, e in tutti i contesti

A partire da un 3d in forum, per finire a un contesto di coppia

Ti faccio ridere (almeno ci provo)

A volte qualcuno ha perfino aperto argomenti, scrivendo cose, e poi a un certo punto ha chiesto che venisse cancellato tutto quello che aveva scritto prima 

È l'esempio più classico per comprendere e fare uno spartiacque tra l'aspettativa (scrivo, e mi aspetto che..) 
E la delusione (non è arrivato quel che mi aspettavo, vorrei "riprendermi indietro" quel che avevo scritto prima)

Buffo, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2018)

blu non ti preoccupare ognuno proietta i suoi dolori sulle storie altrui.

per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai avuto una minima oercezione che tu fossi qui a pasturare


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È probabile, leggendo il primo post, che questo thread sia stato scritto per questo.
> Ma secondo me questo forum ha per chi ci scrive quasi la funzione di una terapia di gruppo, un luogo dove ognuno di noi condivide le sue esperienze  con gli altri avendo modo di crescere da questo confronto o comunque dar sfogo alle sue ansie.
> Ovviamente tutti proiettano o comunque portano il proprio sentire nei loro post.
> Sulla base di questa valutazione la veridicità o meno delle storie presentate è di secondaria importanza.
> Il forum fa comunque sentire un po' meglio chi ci scrive, soprattutto quando viene a contatto con storie che hanno punti in comune con la propria.


che il primo post di quasi tutti i racconti del confessionale sia un conato emozionale e che nei messaggi successivi le parole siano un tantino più meditate fa parte della fisiologia di queste discussioni, quasi tutti noi se dovessimo rileggere il messaggio con cui ci siamo presentati qui, stenteremmo a riconoscerci.

se Blu, come chiunque altro, ha tratto degli spunti di riflessione dalle risposte che ha avuto, allora abbiamo assolto alla nostra funzione.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che il primo post di quasi tutti i racconti del confessionale sia un conato emozionale e che nei messaggi successivi le parole siano un tantino più meditate fa parte della fisiologia di queste discussioni, quasi tutti noi se dovessimo rileggere il messaggio con cui ci siamo presentati qui, stenteremmo a riconoscerci.
> 
> *se Blu, come chiunque altro, ha tratto degli spunti di riflessione dalle risposte che ha avuto, allora abbiamo assolto alla nostra funzione*.


Quando sono arrivato qui anni fa sono stato preso inizialmente per fake infatti...
Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non te la devi prendere, il tuo stato d'animo in fin dei conti non lo conosce nessuno.
> Ognuno dà la propria interpretazione dei fatti.
> *E in ogni osservazione che è stata fatta c'è del vero, magari non riguarda la tua storia , magari sì ma non ne sei ancora conscio*.
> Non avertene così a male, sembriamo più ad un bar dopo la partita che allo stadio.


E anche con te, soprattutto dove ho sottolineato.


----------



## LipScarlett (12 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io ho già detto come la pensavo in uno degli ultimi post. Non sono venuto nè per pescare, nè per altri fini che non fossero quello di sfogarmi, cogliere spunti e riflettere.
> 
> Mi sono sentito sparare addosso giudizi, presunzioni e desiderio di scavare su cose che non sono intenzionato a condividere. Magari l'avrei anche fatto, ma di fare il bersaglio per frustrazioni altrui sinceramente non ne ho voglia.
> 
> ...




Non dovresti prendertela blu.
E te lo dice una che ci ha messo più di un anno per scrivere ...
E anche ora lo faccio con parsimonia...ma leggo, rifletto , riconosco come mie delle affermazioni, rido per altre...a volte mi scappa anche uno sguardo con l'affermazione " ma che davvero??"  ritrattato in fronte...:facepalm:...
Quello che inizialmente mi sembrava una partita tra due squadre , traditi e traditori nella guerra infinita tra il " bene e il male " ,ora mi appare semplicemente per una testimonianza continua di esperienze di vita.
Come ti hanno già detto, ognuno riversa nelle storie che legge i propri trascorsi..le proprie sensazioni..ma sono punti di vista differenti che aiutano a crescere...a cambiare prospettiva..
resta..leggi...se vuoi partecipa...vedrai che fra un anno avrai stampato in fronte pure tu '' ma che davvero!?" :facepalm:...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> blu non ti preoccupare ognuno proietta i suoi dolori sulle storie altrui.
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai avuto una minima oercezione che tu fossi qui a pasturare


Idem


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Io ho già detto come la pensavo in uno degli ultimi post. Non sono venuto nè per pescare, nè per altri fini che non fossero quello di sfogarmi, cogliere spunti e riflettere.
> 
> Mi sono sentito sparare addosso giudizi, presunzioni e desiderio di scavare su cose che non sono intenzionato a condividere. Magari l'avrei anche fatto, ma di fare il bersaglio per frustrazioni altrui sinceramente non ne ho voglia.
> 
> ...


Quando sono arrivata qui, ho scritto il primo post. Ovviamente scrivendo quello che era importante per me e scrivendolo a modo mio. 

Altrettanto ovviamente quel che ho scritto è risultato incompleto, inesatto, ha creato domande e critiche. 

A me è servito per sfrondare l'autoreferenzialità del mio pensare in quel periodo. 

Quanto al clima...in questo 3d si è OT da un po' di post. 

Ma capita anche questo...nel mio primo 3d si era finiti a parlare di sarde fritte e a letto. Ovviamente non c'entrava nulla con la questione che ponevo. Ma OT su OT si era finiti pure lì 

Per quel che può valere, non mi sembri uno che pastura. 

E se anche fosse, sarebbero solo ed esclusivamente cazzi tuoi. 

Fra l'altro nella storia di questo forum si è scopato e pure parecchio. E almeno due utenti hanno trovato moglie/marito qui dentro. :carneval:

Un po' come può accadere fuori di qui.

Ma, in ogni caso, sarebbero principalmente cazzi tuoi. E di chi interagisce con te. 

Di base hai sollevato un vespaio mettendo fuori un tabù (la malattia) e mescolandolo all'altro tabù (il sesso come bisogno) e li hai pure mescolati insieme...e avanti america. 

Ma non sono comunque problemi tuoi. 

Di mio ti ringrazio, perchè ti ho "usato" per raccogliere spunti interessanti di riflessione.


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivata qui, ho scritto il primo post. Ovviamente scrivendo quello che era importante per me e scrivendolo a modo mio.
> 
> Altrettanto ovviamente quel che ho scritto è risultato incompleto, inesatto, ha creato domande e critiche.
> 
> ...


sta cosa delle sarde fritte ti è rimasta proprio impressa


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sta cosa delle sarde fritte ti è rimasta proprio impressa


forse perchè fritti è meglio le alici


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Non dovresti prendertela blu.
> E te lo dice una che ci ha messo più di un anno per scrivere ...
> E anche ora lo faccio con parsimonia...ma leggo, rifletto , riconosco come mie delle affermazioni, rido per altre...a volte mi scappa anche uno sguardo con l'affermazione " ma che davvero??"  ritrattato in fronte...:facepalm:...
> Quello che inizialmente mi sembrava una partita tra due squadre , traditi e traditori nella guerra infinita tra il " bene e il male " ,ora mi appare semplicemente per una testimonianza continua di esperienze di vita.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivata qui, ho scritto il primo post. Ovviamente scrivendo quello che era importante per me e scrivendolo a modo mio.
> 
> Altrettanto ovviamente quel che ho scritto è risultato incompleto, inesatto, ha creato domande e critiche.
> 
> ...


 io te amo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivato qui anni fa sono stato preso inizialmente per fake infatti...
> Sono d'accordo con te.


Pure adesso abbiamo qualche dubbio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se anche fosse, sarebbero solo ed esclusivamente cazzi tuoi.
> 
> 
> Ma, in ogni caso, sarebbero principalmente cazzi tuoi.
> ...


Oh.. avrò riletto 25 volte e non riesco a capire se è un inno alla privacy e alla libertà sessuale, o un monito oscuro e minaccioso.. 

Il fascino del mistero.. aaahhh...


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivata qui, ho scritto il primo post. Ovviamente scrivendo quello che era importante per me e scrivendolo a modo mio.
> 
> Altrettanto ovviamente quel che ho scritto è risultato incompleto, inesatto, ha creato domande e critiche.
> 
> ...



Perché parli di "tabù"?
Io non ho avuto l'impressione che siano stati considerati come tabù, ne' la malattia, ne' il bisogno di sesso. Sono eventi, davanti a cui uno si pone. Non credo che dire che una persona malata possa non avere la priorità del sesso sia un tabù. Come non penso che sia un tabù ammettere che manca il sesso. Come non e' un tabù dire che a volte avere un figlio piccolo e' un peso  (riprendo il discorso di [MENTION=7481]Sole11[/MENTION] ). Sono eventi, sono problemi, sono le cose che nel quotidiano capita più o meno a tutti di affrontare. Direttamente e indirettamente. E a corrente alternata  (la mia malattia può diventare fonte del tuo problema. E il tuo problema, di rimando, posso benissimo scegliere che resti il tuo problema). Tutto qui. Mi viene da domandarmi, però:
- se i problemi non abbiano pesi differenti. Capisco che il sesso possa avere tanto peso per uno, e meno per un altro. Cerchiamo di rendere però tutto un po' oggettivo. Un intervento chirurgico da una parte, e l'astinenza dall'altra. E poi mettiamolo in un matrimonio. Assistenza reciproca, sostegno morale, fedeltà, e vicinanza. Fisica e spirituale. Cosa è caduto prima, che ha fatto vacillare il resto? Perché alcuni  "fatti", come la vicinanza spirituale, si "sentono". Io una risposta me la do', chiaro che nasce da ciò che è stato detto, ma divaga pure nel  (tanto, in questo caso) non detto.

A ognuno sta pigliare l'utile, come spesso dici tu 

(guarda che sto ancora riflettendo sul fatto che mi hai fatto notare un po' di giorni fa, che probabilmente non è la realtà frammentata, ma sono io.... Non ti ho risposto perché ci sto ancora lentamente ruminando sopra ).


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sta cosa delle sarde fritte ti è rimasta proprio impressa


è che già ero confusa di mio.

Tutto quell'OT mi era sembrato incomprensibile, e mi ero sentita "esclusa" da dinamiche e conoscenze che erano evidentemente comuni (della comunità) quindi non sapevo bene come intervenirci dentro. 

Fra l'altro stavo scrivendo di cose che non erano chiare neppure a me, di conseguenza confusione che si sommava a confusione.

Le sarde fritte a letto, erano talmente oltre l'OT che mi si sono fissate nei ricordi!


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse perchè fritti è meglio le alici


e non posso che quotarti!!


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io te amo


:inlove::bacio:


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oh.. avrò riletto 25 volte e non riesco a capire se è un inno alla privacy e alla libertà sessuale, o un monito oscuro e minaccioso..
> 
> Il fascino del mistero.. aaahhh...


:rotfl::carneval:

Guarda...inno alla privacy proprio no. 
La considero una delle illusioni moderne riguardo la sicurezza. 

Non a caso è nata e acquisisce importanza mano a mano che si è sempre più connessi e mano a mano che si evidenzia come sia illusorio credere di avere privacy tutelata semplicemente di default. 

Quanto alla libertà, non solo sessuale...la libertà è anche un monito oscuro e minaccioso 

E non potrebbe essere diversamente. 

Però mi piace l'immagine fascinosa che crei giocando con le parole


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> Guarda...inno alla privacy proprio no.
> La considero una delle illusioni moderne riguardo la sicurezza.
> ...


:carneval: ...

Alla fine.. è sempre il "modo" (vero, presunto, intuito o truccato che sia) a fare la differenza.. no?


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché parli di "tabù"?
> Io non ho avuto l'impressione che siano stati considerati come tabù, ne' la malattia, ne' il bisogno di sesso. Sono eventi, davanti a cui uno si pone. Non credo che dire che una persona malata possa non avere la priorità del sesso sia un tabù. Come non penso che sia un tabù ammettere che manca il sesso. Come non e' un tabù dire che a volte avere un figlio piccolo e' un peso  (riprendo il discorso di @_Sole11_ ). Sono eventi, sono problemi, sono le cose che nel quotidiano capita più o meno a tutti di affrontare. Direttamente e indirettamente. E a corrente alternata  (la mia malattia può diventare fonte del tuo problema. E il tuo problema, di rimando, posso benissimo scegliere che resti il tuo problema). Tutto qui. Mi viene da domandarmi, però:
> - se i problemi non abbiano pesi differenti. Capisco che il sesso possa avere tanto peso per uno, e meno per un altro. Cerchiamo di rendere però tutto un po' oggettivo. Un intervento chirurgico da una parte, e l'astinenza dall'altra. E poi mettiamolo in un matrimonio. Assistenza reciproca, sostegno morale, fedeltà, e vicinanza. Fisica e spirituale. Cosa è caduto prima, che ha fatto vacillare il resto? Perché alcuni  "fatti", come la vicinanza spirituale, si "sentono". Io una risposta me la do', chiaro che nasce da ciò che è stato detto, ma divaga pure nel  (tanto, in questo caso) non detto
> A ognuno sta pigliare l'utile, come spesso dici tu
> ...


Tabù (ed il discorso richiederebbe una trattazione molto complessa) significa "sottoposto a divieto" ed è relativo ad una certa gamma di comportamenti ritenuti sacri e proibiti. (l'ambiguità che scaturisce da quella E fra sacro e proibito è uno dei fulcri della potenza del tabù stesso).
Ha una funzione anche nel controllo sociale andando a regolamentare le relazioni di potere fra i membri della società. 

Questa per farla semplicissima. 

Mi riferivo al fatto che scopare a giro mentre il/la compagn* è malato (e la malattia porta vicini alla morte) è attuare una rottura che è oltre il semplice scopare altri. 
Ed è biasimevole poichè interrompe più evidentemente un legame sacro (matrimonio) nell'esplicazione più profonda del matrimonio (reciproco sostegno). 

A questo si aggiunge il comportamento dell'esplicazione del sesso come bisogno individuale e personale, svuotarsi le palle per intenderci al maschile e...caspita..al femminile non lo so l'equivalente...ma comunque quello scopare che è cercato e fatto solo ed esclusivamente per soddisfare sè. Al netto dell'altro. 

Questo tipo di concezione del sesso, nel matrimonio, che ha storicamente la funzione di direzionare il sesso anche dirigendo pratiche permesse e non permesse nei termini di accettazione morale delle pratiche, è un tabù nel senso che è un comportamento biasimevole poichè interrompe una linea di sacralità del vincolo del NOI. 

Secondo me non è vero nè la prima nè l'altra.

E non vedo più grave lo scopare altri durante o senza malattia, per dire. 
Poichè per me la questione è il mentire. 
E ti mento sia che sei sano sia che sei malato. 

Durante la malattia semmai trovo grave l'abbandono. 
Ma lo scopare fuori, in particolare per soddisfare un bisogno, non crea abbandono. Anzi, per come ho vissuto sulla mia pelle lo scopare fuori dalla coppia, ossia prendere aria dalla pesantezza senza implicazioni di sorta, mi sembra meno grave delle relazioni parallele, per dire. O di quelle che usano l'ammore per giustificarsi. (per ammore va bene anche l'irresistibile forza della passione che "ci ha presi e portati in luoghi ignoti e orrifici":carneval

Come non trovo biasimevole la concezione per cui il sesso E' un bisogno. Non solo fisico ma anche spirituale. 
Ed è prima di tutto un bisogno individuale. 

Se quel bisogno non fosse attivo internamente, non ci sarebbe attrazione esterna sufficiente a crearlo dal nulla. 

Legato alla malattia c'è anche la questione del corpo. 
Del corpo sfigurato. Tagliato, Menomato. 

E non è un tabù da poco, negli immaginari. 
Il corpo sacro e intoccabile, per quanto si possa essere atei, risuona dai tempi antichi in noi. 

Alla stessa stregua del corpo nudo esposto. E' un altro tabù antichissimo. 

Quindi, i tabù non sono tanto i fatti in sè. Ma la considerazione, il peso di biasimo derivante dalla rottura di un "sacro" (e non è un caso che si sia finiti a parlare del sacrificio, che è appunto, nella sua accezione originaria "render sacro con le proprie azioni). 

L'OT è scaturito anche dalla sensibilità a queste tematiche. 
Oltre al piacere di discorrere insieme riguardo tematiche di questo genere che qui dentro, fortunatamente, non muore mai e che rende piacevole il tempo trascorso qui. Anche se il discorrere porta talvolta a cogliere le differenze più che le somiglianze...ma forse è proprio questo il bello. 

A questo mi riferivo. 

Poi, ecco, ricordando della me appena arrivata, mi riferivo al fatto che da "nuovi" non si coglie il piacere ma si tende a sentirsi "bersagliati". Che magari è pur vero, ma essere bersagliati ed essere interni alle dinamiche è un conto, esser bersagliati ed essere esterni alle dinamiche è un altro conto. 

Per quanto mi riguarda, è dal primo post che penso che lui non è un morto di figa (solo perchè ha voglia di scopare e ha scopato quando gli è stata imposta l'astinenza) e che la questione che soleva la moglie, a quanto lui racconta, non riguarda la malattia e non riguarda l'amore. 
Ma riguarda una comunicazione di coppia alternata. E diverse concezioni della sessualità.

Una che considera il sesso come fondante la comunicazione di coppia, non cambia dall'oggi al domani questa sua percezione. Perchè è una percezione che deriva dalla collocazione dei propri bisogni individuali. 

Se una considera il sesso un accessorio, malattia o non malattia, la sua percezione deriva dalla collocazione dei suoi bisogni. 

Quindi a mio parere, non è una novità che nella loro coppia la comunicazione sessuale viaggia su binari come minimo poco chiari. E che nascono ben prima della malattia. 

Che ha solo portato a galla, come tutti gli avvenimenti che creano crisi, quello che stava sotto e riparato dall'immagine di coppia meravigliosa etc etc. 

ps: sono contenta di averti dato da pensare alle fratture interiori...è una strada di pace  e se vorrai condividere le tue riflessioni, molto, molto volentieri. Più si è a guardare, più si colgono prospettive nuove e invisibili da soli.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :carneval: ...
> 
> Alla fine.. è sempre il "modo" (vero, presunto, intuito o truccato che sia) a fare la differenza.. no?




già...il COME, il COSA...e poi, in casi molto fortunati, il CHI.


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure adesso abbiamo qualche dubbio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vorrai mica farmi credere che Danny esiste davvero?


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che già ero confusa di mio.
> 
> Tutto quell'OT mi era sembrato incomprensibile, e mi ero sentita "esclusa" da dinamiche e conoscenze che erano evidentemente comuni (della comunità) quindi non sapevo bene come intervenirci dentro.
> 
> ...


a sto punto un pranzo a base di sarde ed alici fritte con vino bianco s'impone


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a sto punto un pranzo a base di sarde ed alici fritte con vino bianco s'impone


Sarde in saor.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a sto punto un pranzo a base di sarde ed alici fritte con vino bianco s'impone


Sarde in saor.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorrai mica farmi credere che Danny esiste davvero?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E anche con te, soprattutto dove ho sottolineato.


dici che non sono conscia?


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure adesso abbiamo qualche dubbio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





perplesso ha detto:


> vorrai mica farmi credere che Danny esiste davvero?


... state facendo venire dei dubbi anche a me.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a sto punto un pranzo a base di sarde ed alici fritte con vino bianco s'impone


Dici? 

Per esorcizzare il ricordo?


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarde in saor.


Non le ho mai mangiate! 

Sono buone?


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Per esorcizzare il ricordo?


perchè no


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè no


in effetti


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non le ho mai mangiate!
> 
> Sono buone?


Ciao, se sono fatte secondo i carismi sono fantastiche, è un piatto semplice ma solo apparentemete facile. Io ne vado matto.
Hai mai mangiato la trota alla gardesana?


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, se sono fatte secondo i carismi sono fantastiche, è un piatto semplice ma solo apparentemete facile. Io ne vado matto.
> Hai mai mangiato la trota alla gardesana?


Ciao, la trota alla gardesana me la cucinava il mio ex (io sono una piaga col pesce )...è un cuoco molto bravo! 

Non vado mattissima per il pesce, mi serve che sia circondato di sapori che lo bilancino. 
da solo non riesco a mangiarlo, non mi soddisfa. 
Poi se ho fame lo mangio lo stesso eh  ma non mi alzo da tavola appagata. 

Le proverò le sarde in saor...la ricetta mi ha incuriosita.


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, la trota alla gardesana me la cucinava il mio ex (io sono una piaga col pesce )...è un cuoco molto bravo!   Non vado mattissima per il pesce, mi serve che sia circondato di sapori che lo bilancino.  da solo non riesco a mangiarlo, non mi soddisfa.  Poi se ho fame lo mangio lo stesso eh  ma non mi alzo da tavola appagata.   Le proverò le sarde in saor...la ricetta mi ha incuriosita.


  Conosco almeno una mezza dozzina di ristorantini dalle mie parti che scommetto ti farebbero alzare da tavola appagata.....  Pure io se cucino dicheno che nun so male... che succeda un giorno di averti come ospite? chissà... 

Edit: Delle sarde in saor va mangiata la polpa, dopo averle accuratamente pulite della pelle, con un po' di cipolla insieme ma senza esagerare. Mangiare tutto in modo indifferenziato per me è un abomnio. Accoppiare un vino veneto bianco per "ripulire" il gargarozzo....
consigliati il solito prosecco o glera ma ancor meglio un buon verduzzo frizzantino. Per chi vuole osare il rosso, che pure va bene, è consigliabile un buon raboso frizzantino, anche quello "ripulisce".....


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Conosco almeno una mezza dozzina di ristorantini dalle mie parti che scommetto ti farebbero alzare da tavola appagata.....  Pure io se cucino dicheno che nun so male... che succeda un giorno di averti come ospite?* chissà... *
> 
> Edit: Delle sarde in saor va mangiata la polpa, dopo averle accuratamente pulite della pelle, con un po' di cipolla insieme ma senza esagerare. Mangiare tutto in modo indifferenziato per me è un abomnio. Accoppiare un vino veneto bianco per "ripulire" il gargarozzo....
> consigliati il solito prosecco o glera ma ancor meglio un buon verduzzo frizzantino. Per chi vuole osare il rosso, che pure va bene, è consigliabile un buon raboso frizzantino, anche quello "ripulisce".....


Nella mia esperienza gli incontri migliori sono quelli che si lasciano semplicemente accadere. 
E' un chissà auspicato 

Mi sono segnata la procedura. 
Appena ho una domenica non frenetica...provo...poi racconto cosa ho combinato


----------

